# 2011 Ceramides Challenge



## halee_J (Jan 28, 2011)

*2011 Ceramides Challenge​*





*Want improved moisture/protein balance? Manage porosity? Shinier hair? Stronger more manageable hair? Fortify you hair against heat/chemical services? 

*​

Whether you are relaxed, texlaxed, permed, natural, use diect heat, indirect heat, low heat, no heat, color treated, highlighted, no color; _*Everyone*_ can benefit from ceramides. ​


This is a continuation of Reecie's Ceramides challenge in 2010. I had such great results last year from using ceramides consistently; I really want to keep this going  Plus, I'm a challenge junkie 


*What are ceramides?
*
Ceramides are fatty molecules that naturally occur in the hair fiber. They are the "glue' of the hair fiber that hold all of the layers together. 

*How do ceramides benefit hair?*

Ceramides form a seal on the cuticle layer, limiting the loss of protein molecules from the hair shaft; protecting the fiber against normal wear and tear from manipulation (washing & styling), UV rays, heat and chemical services; like dye, relaxers etc. This seal also helps to keep the cuticle flat and tightly packed; they fill in gaps in the cuticle, giving shine and keeping porosity low. Over time, hair loses ceramide molecules. From heat and chemical but also just from the hair istself aging. Older and/or damaged hair contains less ceramide than newer/healthier hair. So it makes sense to incorporate ceramides to maintain hair health.

*Note: Ceramides help limit the loss of protein and help strengthen the hair fiber. However they are not proteins, nor can they replace protein in your reggie. (Some people have found they need _less_ protein though)


*Where can I find ceramides?
*
There are plant oils and extracts that contain plant ceramides. They function much the same as those found in our own hair. Many hair products also contain natural and synthetic ceramides

(*See post #2 for a list of oils and products containing ceramides*)​


*Challenge Rules:
*

1. Use a ceramide containing product at least once a week

2. Check in once a week and let us know how its going for you.

3. Share your reviews on products you have tried, as well as any ceramide info you may stumble upon.



****Join the challenge at any time by answering the following questions:***
*

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)

How often will you be using them?*​


 *Challengers* 
2sweetnsugarland
Aireen
allmundjoi
Amazhaan
ATLcutey20
baglady215
Blessed24
Blessed2bless
bride91501
Brownie518
BrownButterfly
ButterMilk
carlana25
chelseatiara
cia_garces
cinnespice
coconut
Clubfoxxy
Cream Tee
CrownCola
cutenss
DayDreamist
Fhrizzball 
girlcherokee
greenandchic
Golden75
halee_J
HennaRo
HijabiFlygirl
IDareT'sHair
janda
JayAnn0513
jcdlox
justicefighter1913
KhandiB 
LadyMacgyver
Lakieeshaa
lilkoi
Lita
Ltown
LushLox
LuvlyRain3
Mami_Chula416 
Mertzy
ms.blue
Nasdaq_Diva
NaturallyMo
naturalnewb 
Nix08
OsnapCnapp!
Peace in Prose 
pinkprettypanda
Pokahontas
princesslocks
QueenFee
Ravengirl
Renee29
renren
Ronnieaj
RoyalTee
Shana'
Shay72
~*~ShopAholic~*~ 
SimJam
skyslady
SuchMagnificance
sunnysmyler
swgpec
tapioca_pudding
tiffers
Vonnieluvs08
yardgirl
YoursTrulyRE




.....................


----------



## halee_J (Jan 28, 2011)

*Oils/extracts containing ceramides:*

Eucalyptus extract
Hemp seed oil
Kukui Nut oil
Sunflower oil
Rice Bran oil
Walnut oil
Wheat Germ oil


*PRODUCTS CONTAINING CERAMIDES* (Taken from Reecie's 2010 thread):

Alterna Thickening Compound
Aubrey Organics Products
Aveeno nourish and Shine leave-in treatment
Aveeno nourish and Shine style cream
BPT Wheat Germ Conditioner
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Growth Elixir 
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Ends Insurance
Crece Pelo Leave-In 
Creme of Nature (Green Bottle/Old Formula) 
Garnier Fructis Instant Melting Strength and Repair Masque
Hask Cerafix
Ion Moisturizing Treatment 
Jane Carter's Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
Kan Kanechomn Ceramide Deep Conditioning Cream
L'Oreal Elvive Nutri-Ceramide Deep Repair Concentrate
L'Oreal Serle Expert Liss Starter Ionene G + Ceramide Pre-Smoothing Treatment
Lustrasilk Cholesterol
Lustrasilk Shea Butter
Lustrasilk Mango
Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair
Matrix Biolage Fortifying conditioner 
Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair Hydratherapie
Miss Key 10 en 1 Conditioner
Mizani Therma Smooth
Motions Nourishing leave-in
Nexxus Aloe Rid
Nexxus Botanic Oil Shampoo 
Nexxus Headdress 
Nexxus Humectress
Nexxus Keraphix 
Nexxus Therappe
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Stay Strong Shampoo
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Stay Strong Conditioner 
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Leave-in Ultimate Strengthener 
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Split End Reconstructor 
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Cream Hairdress 
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Featherlight Hairdress 
ORS Hair Mayonaise (New Formula *WGO)
Proclaim Aloe Hot Oil 
Proclaim Natural 7 Oil 
Proclaim Natural Olive Oil 
Redken Extreme Conditioner
Redken Extreme Rescue Force
Redken Extreme Anti-Snap 
Redken 07
Salerm21 B5 Leave-in Conditioner
Salerm Wheat Germ Conditioner
Satinique Products 
Sedal Products 
Shalmi Vadhera Coconut Alma Revitalizing Hair Treatment 
Shey Butter Oil 
Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla (Pearl Protein) Leave-In
Silicon Mix Conditioner 
Silicon Mix Leave-in
Skala Ceramide 3 Conditioner
Softsheen Carson Breakthru Anti-Breakage - Protecting Foam
Softsheen Carson Breakthru Anti-Breakage - Fortifying Moisturizing Shampoo
Taliah Waajid Enhancing Herbal Conditioner
Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier
TIGI Serious Conditioner


----------



## Aireen (Jan 28, 2011)

Oooooh! Pick me, pick me! I want in! 


 *What ceramide oils/products will you be using?* _Aubrey Organics White Camellia and Organic Root Stimulator Hair Mayonnaise. I'll also be buying safflower and sunflower oil in the near future._
 *How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)* _AO WC and ORS HM are for conditioning purposes, the oil is to add to deep conditioning and pre-poo treatments._
 *How often will you be using them?* _For now, once a week._

I'm so happy this was created, overly excited now...


----------



## halee_J (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey Aireen! Nothing like a new challenge 


Here' my ceramide pledge:

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*

Rice bran oil, hemp seed oil, Aubrey Organics White camellia, honeysuckle rose, island naturals

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*

Oils for pre-poos and sealing, conditioners for DCs

*How often will you be using them?*

I seal with ceramide oils daily, pre-poo 1-2x a week and use AO conditioners about 1x a month


----------



## renren (Jan 28, 2011)

Great!!!  I'm in!!!!

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*Walnut oil, grapeseed oil (i read that grapeseed oil has ceramides)

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*
I will mix them into my DC and seal with them.

How often will you be using them?
DC once a week, sealing 1-2 times a week after i spritz with water


----------



## QueenFee (Jan 28, 2011)

I was waiting on this, count me in, safflower oil for me =)

in my shampoo, condish, and Hawaiian silky oil moisturizer...

I will be using as a pre poo (lightly) tipping some in basically everything I use. Sealing with it twice a week.


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in...

My Dc's & oils contain Ceramides...This should help to keep me focus....








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey ladies!  I'm in!  HaleeJ your thread I found from researching ceremides conviced me to get some up in my reggie 

_What ceramide oils/products will you be using?_
Hemp oil, grapeseed oil, AO White Camellia for now

_How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc?_
HOTs, DCs, daily sealing

_How often will you be using them?_
Everyday to seal, will try to DC with AO weekly


----------



## MiWay (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in. 


*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?* Hot Six Oil, AO conditioners, Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol, Salerm 21 leave-in

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) *I will be using the AO cons for pre-poo'ing and Hot Six Oil and Lustrasilk Shea Butter for DC'ing, Hot Six Oil for sealing, and Salerm 21 as my leave-in.

*How often will you be using them?* weekly


I am very excited to see the difference ceramides will make. Happy healthy hair growing!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 28, 2011)

I want in too (I too am a challenge junkie) Hi halee J 

I really don't know which ceramide products that I will be using.  I think for now, I am going to use an oil mixed with Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango as a DC while steaming.

 Add me Add me, please


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm SO down!! I'll be using hemp seed oil nightly/bi-nightly on my scalp, as well as to seal.   I may get some AOHSR as a good moisture DC.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 28, 2011)

renren said:


> Great!!!  I'm in!!!!
> 
> *What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*Walnut oil, grapeseed oil (i read that grapeseed oil has ceramides)
> 
> ...



Hey renren! Welcome 



QueenFee said:


> I was waiting on this, count me in, safflower oil for me =)
> 
> in my shampoo, condish, and Hawaiian silky oil moisturizer...
> 
> I will be using as a pre poo (lightly) tipping some in basically everything I use. Sealing with it twice a week.



Welcome aboard QueenFee! Iknow, I thought I could do without it, but no I need a challenge! 



Lita said:


> I'm in...
> 
> My Dc's & oils contain Ceramides...This should help to keep me focus....
> 
> ...



Hey Lita!  welcome!



baglady215 said:


> Hey ladies!  I'm in!  HaleeJ your thread I found from researching ceremides conviced me to get some up in my reggie
> 
> _What ceramide oils/products will you be using?_
> Hemp oil, grapeseed oil, AO White Camellia for now
> ...



Thanks baglady! I can't wait to see your progress!



BrooklynQueen said:


> I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! I'm excited for you too! Welcome  



cutenss said:


> I want in too (I too am a challenge junkie) Hi halee J
> 
> I really don't know which ceramide products that I will be using.  I think for now, I am going to use an oil mixed with Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango as a DC while steaming.
> 
> Add me Add me, please



Hey cutenss!  welcome aboard! We can be challenge junkie buddies LOL 



tapioca_pudding said:


> I'm SO down!! I'll be using hemp seed oil nightly/bi-nightly on my scalp, as well as to seal.   I may get some AOHSR as a good moisture DC.



Yay!  welcome tapioca! hemp oil is lovely isn't it?


----------



## cutenss (Jan 28, 2011)

I think we already are  We are in a few of the same challenges


----------



## NaturallyMo (Jan 28, 2011)

Count me in!

What ceramide oils/products will you be using? Grapeseed oil, Soybean oil, Skala Ceramides condish, Nexxus Aloe Rid shampoo, Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier.

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
Pre-poo weekly with the oils and use the ceramide condish. Mositurize with PMB and seal nightly. Clarify with Aloe Rid monthly.

How often will you be using them?
DC once a week, sealing 1-2 times a week after i spritz with water


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yaay! Finally, the 2011 thread! I'm definitely in. 

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using? How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)? How often will you be using them?* 

I try to incorporate the use of ceramides into all aspects of my regimen. 

I mix WGO or sunflower oil into my twice/weekly CWs.
I use Taalid Wahjid (sp?) as my leave-in/alternating daily moisturizer.
I seal daily with WGO mixed with castor oil, or Hot 6 Oil.
I DC weekly with Lustrasilk Shea Butter Mango.
I pre-poo monthly using Chicoro's recipe with WGO as the oil.


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 28, 2011)

I just found out they opened a Big Lots about 10 mins away :bouncegre  Why I am just finding out (they opened in November) is another topic for another day!  But I'm headed there today to see if they have any Skala.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 28, 2011)

After seeing pics Halee_J's bun results, I'm in.

What ceramide oils/products will you be using? Wheat Germ Oil, Hempseed Oil, AOHSR, Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier.

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
Pre-poo weekly with wheat germ/hempseed oil mix, use AOHSR once a week as DC (may add extra wheat germ oil). Mositurize with PMB and seal 3x a week with pre-poo mix.

How often will you be using them?
DC once maybe twice a week, sealing 3x times a week (infusium spritz, PBM moisutrize, seal with oils).


----------



## SimJam (Jan 28, 2011)

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*

hemp seed
wheat germ oil
sunflower
thinking of getting walnut oil

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*
Hot Oil Treatments (HOT)
sealing

*How often will you be using them?*
weekly HOTs 
sealing 3 to 4 times a week


----------



## ms.blue (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in!

I'm going to be using hemp seed oil as my ceramide of choice.  I currently using hempseed on my scalp but normally I seal my hair.  I plan on using the oil twice a week.


----------



## cinnespice (Jan 28, 2011)

Im in ........I was waiting for the the new challenge to open up after seeing halee j's pics and the evolution of her bun im in. Especially if can balance my hair out.
*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*

Either sunflower oil or wgo not sure yet.

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*

I will be using in my dc and sitting under my dryer or steaming with a hot towel.

*How often will you be using them?*
Once a week when i dc my hair.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jan 28, 2011)

What ceramide oils/products will you be using?
 WGO and Hemp Seed Oil

Giovanni Tea Tree Condish
I'm going to try to find more products that have these oils in there ingredients. 

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
 In my Pre-poo and my moisturizing and sealing


How often will you be using them?
 2-3 times a week.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 28, 2011)

I needed to get back on my ceramides game do I'll join. 

I will be using wheat germ oil, safflower oil and maybe taliah waajid protective mist.

I will be using the safflower oil and wheat germ oil as a prepoo/HOT once a week. The protective mist as a moisturizer when needed.


----------



## CrownCola (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd like to be in this one.  I'm hoping to see a benefit from using ceramides primarily, as opposed to having them in my oil blends.

I'll be using sunflower, hemp, and wheat germ oils.  Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose, as well.

I'm using the oils to seal my twists, and between installs, I will shampoo and DC with AOHSR.

Oils will be used for daily sealing, DC will be done every 2 weeks.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## halee_J (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome Ladies! Everyone has been added up to this point  For you ladies new to ceramides, I'm really looking forward to what ceramides will do for you. For those of us already on the ceramide train; I hope we continue to see improvements in the health of our hair. Remeber, as with everything else, *consistency is key*. So let's keep each other motivated


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Welcome Ladies! Everyone has been added up to this point  For you ladies new to ceramides, I'm really looking forward to what ceramides will do for you. For those of us already on the ceramide train; I hope we continue to see improvements in the health of our hair. Remeber, as with everything else, *consistency is key*. So let's keep each other motivated





 Glad to be a part of the challenge....






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in again, I"ve been using this since Reecie challenge and my hair retain moisture very well. 
I have a mix of walnut, safflower, grapeseed, almond, seseme, wgo that I use to seal every day. 
I'll be using wheat germ oil(wgo) with aloe vera as preoil treatment before shampoo, I also use Aubrey conditoner.


----------



## janda (Jan 28, 2011)

*I want to join!*

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?

*Wheat Germ Oil and Aubrey Organics White Camellia

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*

I seal with WGO at night and I cowash with AO WC.

*How often will you be using them?*

I seal with WGO nightly and I cowash with AO WC often.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jan 28, 2011)

*I want to join!*

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?

* grapeseed oil, hemp oil, and Proclaim natural 6 oil ( lots of ceremides and argan oil). DC with Miss Key 10 in 1. 

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*

*How often will you be using them?*

Sealing nightly with my oil mix. dCing weekly, and adding grapeseed oil to my shampoo and cowashing conditioner. And pre- and doing HOT's with my oil mix. 




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a question. I usually do a pre-poo with conditioner under a heat cap. Since I'm joining the challenge I want to use Hempseed/Wheat Germ oil mix as my pre-poo. Can I still sit under a heat cap with these oils?


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 28, 2011)

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*  Mizani Thermastrength

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*  Heat protectant on wet hair before styling

*How often will you be using them?* twice a week

I fell off the wagon last year, not again. This stuff makes ALL the difference with my hair.

OP,  Mizani ThermaSTRENGTH can be added to the product list


----------



## LushLox (Jan 28, 2011)

Can I join please. 

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*

Biolage Hydratherapie and Fortetherapie
Kerastase Forcintense 
Kukui oil

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*

Alternate the Biolage products. One week moisture and the next protein. I'll use them under my steamer on their own initially then apply on top either a moisturising or protein conditioner.

*How often will you be using them?*

The Biolage weekly and the Forcintense monthly
I'll be sealing nightly with Kukui oil


----------



## yardgirl (Jan 28, 2011)

Count me in please! I have Silicon Mix, BPT Wheat Germ and Wheat Germ Oil.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 28, 2011)

I want to join!  I'll be using Silicone Mix poo and conditioner, Nexxus Therappe & Humectress, VS So Sexy poo and conditioner and Grapeseed oil. Lustrasilk Shea Butter as my pre poo. I'll rotate at least one of the poo and conditioners once out of the week. I am also going to get some wheat germ and safflower oil to add to my favorite DC that don't have ceramides.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 28, 2011)

I've been using ceramides since Oct 2010 and I can really tell the difference in my hair.  This will be a regular part of my regimen for here on out.  Halle_J you made me a believer that it really works

What ceramide oils/products will you be using? I have WGO, Rice Bran oil, Hemp Seed, Grapeseed, Skala G3, bootleg oil with sunflower & safflower as base oils

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) oils as HOT/prepoo, incorporating oils in Cowash/DCs, Skala G3

How often will you be using them?  1-2x/wk on wash days, mix lil oil in henna/cassia 1x/month


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 28, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I have a question. I usually do a pre-poo with conditioner under a heat cap. Since I'm joining the challenge I want to use Hempseed/Wheat Germ oil mix as my pre-poo. Can I still sit under a heat cap with these oils?



I don't see why not.  I know I've read that hemp oil shouldn't be heated, but the smoke point of the oil (the temp where it breaks down) is 330 degrees.  Heating caps don't get that hot (they better not  )


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 28, 2011)

Im in:

What ceramide oils/products will you be using? I will be using Lustrasilk Shea Butter Mango, CON Green (old formula), and ORS Hair Mayonnaise (new formula)

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
I will wash with CON Green and alternate Lustrasilk and ORS as deep conditioners along with my other products.

How often will you be using them
I will use these products every 2 weeks.


----------



## sunnysmyler (Jan 28, 2011)

I want to join.........I confess, that after almost two years of membership, THIS WILL BE MY FIRST CHALLENGE!!!!!! 

I'll come back to post what products I'll be using and how after my trip to the health food store tomorrow, armed with the list from above!!!

Actually, I'll be doing this challenge on me and my daughter's hair, she's 12!



ETA:  Just returned from Nutrition S'Mart so here goes.......

1. *What ceramide oils/products will you be using*? Hemp Seed Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol, Miss Keys 10 en 1 Conditioner, Joico K-Pak Reconstructor 

2. *How will you be using them*?  Lustrasilk as a DC, Wheat Germ Oil added to my Yes to Carrots DC and the Hemp Oil used in my Kimmaytube Leave-In, Joico and Miss Keys will be in rotation too!

3. *How often will you be using them*?  DC weekly and Leave-In every two days after initial application and as necessary!

I'm really looking forward to seeing how me and my daughter's hair progress with this challenge!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jan 28, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I have a question. I usually do a pre-poo with conditioner under a heat cap. Since I'm joining the challenge I want to use Hempseed/*Wheat Germ oil *mix as my pre-poo. Can I still sit under a heat cap with these oils?



I do know from the previous ceramides thread that WGO should not be used for like hot oil treatments. I think it kills the nutrients. So I think, just my opinion if I were you I wouldn't use WGO with a heat cap.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jan 28, 2011)

If you need further convincing of how awesome the power of ceramides are: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...mides-my-tesitmony-evolution-my-bun-pics.html

eta: Halee, you should post in your OP too.


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2011)

Just applied herbal rich oil on the length of my bang...Yesterday I applied it to the rest of my hair/placed it in a bun...

*Herbal rich oil has a nice selection of herbs & ceramides in it...My hair really loves it! Now off to sleep




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll just lurk this challenge but I use ceramides weekly at a minimum in my DC. My ceramide prods are hemp, grapeseed and sunflower oil. Lustrasilk shea and mango butter. And a few other items. I mainly get my ceramides intake in by DCing with a few tbsps of ceramides.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd like to join...

I'll be using the following:
Hemp seed oil
Wheat Germ Oil
Kukui Nut Oil
Safflower Oil
Redken Anti Snap
Redken Deep Fuel

The oils I have all mixed together and I use it for a prepoo, added to DCs, and to seal. I use the Anti Snap once a week after washing. The Deep Fuel I'll be using once a month.

I use the oil mix all the time, several times a week. I love it. It has been making my hair so much smoother and shinier.


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 28, 2011)

I found a line a of products at TJ Maxx made of hemp oil called Hempz.  I tried the Reconstructor Hair Repair Treatment tonight and I liked it a lot.


----------



## Minty (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in -

*rice, wheat germ, hemp seed, sunflower, sesame oils (a few drops daily) and a few drops for scalp massages nightly
*biolage cera pro - 1x month
*redken anti-snap after wash


----------



## Shana' (Jan 29, 2011)

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*
*CON-green bottle*
*
How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) Shampoo

How often will you be using them? Once a week*

**I have Hot 6 Oil and Salerm 21 B5 but I haven't added them to my reggie, yet*


----------



## halee_J (Jan 29, 2011)

*Good morning ladies! Everyone has been added up to this point. It's the weekend, anyone doing anybody DCing with ceramides?*
​





YoursTrulyRE said:


> I have a question. I usually do a pre-poo with conditioner under a heat cap. Since I'm joining the challenge I want to use Hempseed/Wheat Germ oil mix as my pre-poo. Can I still sit under a heat cap with these oils?



We had this same debate last year. Most of us decided not to use heat, especially with hempseed because its such a delicate oil; its nutrients break down when exposed to direct light, air and average room temperature. Hence good brands are sold in dark, airtight bottles and kept refrigerated.





Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I've been using ceramides since Oct 2010 and I can really tell the difference in my hair.  This will be a regular part of my regimen for here on out.  Halle_J you made me a believer that it really works
> 
> What ceramide oils/products will you be using? I have WGO, Rice Bran oil, Hemp Seed, Grapeseed, Skala G3, bootleg oil with sunflower & safflower as base oils
> 
> ...



Thank you Vonnie!  Seriously, my hair would not be in the condition it is today if not for ceramides. 





Nasdaq_Diva said:


> If you need further convincing of how awesome the power of ceramides are: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...mides-my-tesitmony-evolution-my-bun-pics.html
> 
> eta: Halee, you should post in your OP too.



Thanks ND!   I took your suggestion, and added it to the OP 





divachyk said:


> I'll just lurk this challenge but I use ceramides weekly at a minimum in my DC. My ceramide prods are hemp, grapeseed and sunflower oil. Lustrasilk shea and mango butter. And a few other items. I mainly get my ceramides intake in by DCing with a few tbsps of ceramides.



Hey D


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 29, 2011)

I stay eyeing the Hempz line, but never picked it up. 





baglady215 said:


> I found a line a of products at TJ Maxx made of hemp oil called Hempz.  I tried the Reconstructor Hair Repair Treatment tonight and I liked it a lot.





Sent from my Zio


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in.

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*
CON Green, Grapeseed Oil, Gleau Oil, and Claudies Scalp Elixir

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*
CON green to shampoo
Grapeseed oil for HOT, oil rinsing
Gleau oil to aid to dc's
Claudie's Scalp Elixir for scalp massages

*How often will you be using them?*
CON Green 1x/weekly
Grapeseed at least 2x/wkly
Gleau oil 2x/wkly
Claudies Scalp Elixir 3x/wkly

Once I finish up my grapeseed oil and sweet almond oil I plan to invest in two ceramide oils. I'm thinking of hemp seed, rice bran, or sunflower.


----------



## renren (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Today is wash day so I will be doing my dc with ceramides. I will be using walnut oil since i have not bought the grapeseed oil as yet. I will post a starting pic.


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 29, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I stay eyeing the Hempz line, but never picked it up.



Try it!  If you don't like it, take it back.  They won't know, their bottles look used anyway.


----------



## cutenss (Jan 29, 2011)

So I did not realize that grape seed oil contains ceramides.  I often use that to seal my hair after washing.  I like it because it is light.  I will continue to use it, and I will incorporate other oils as I purchase them.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL! 





baglady215 said:


> Try it!  If you don't like it, take it back.  They won't know, their bottles look used anyway.


I'm doing a DC on dry hair with Baba De Caracol and Grapeseed oil today.


Sent from my Zio


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 29, 2011)

I will lurk as well.  I use a mixture of grapeseed oil. Olive, and caster oil a tad bit everyday.  I prepoo with grapeseed and olive oil.  I will also use biolage cera repair.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Prepooing with wheat germ oil right now. Sprayed some oil sheen on it to cover the smell.


----------



## renren (Jan 29, 2011)

Hey deep conditioned with my NTM Mask ,CO and walnut oil. I have noticed that my hair is a but coarse when I use the walnut oil, maybe the grapeseed oil would be different. So the attached pictures are my starting point. I would like to be BSL unstretched. I am not sure what my current length is, maybe you can help me. The pictures were taken by my mom using the laptop cam. so im sorry if they are not too clear.My hand is resting on my waist. I would say im full  APL unstrectched and im not sure about the stretched length maybe BSL strectched using the bottom of the brastrap not the top or would that be MBL??

How has it been going for you ladies? 

What is your starting point and what are your goals?

ETA: Sorry about the water marks on my shirt.... you need to look at the pics carefully


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jan 29, 2011)

Im in!

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*

I am willing to try the Skala products if they are affordable and willing to invest in the walnut and wheat germ oil....if affordable. I have Hot 6 oil already. I keep that stuff, lol.


*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
*
Mostly for sealing and maybe as pre-poo.



*How often will you be using them?*

2-3 times a week.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Jan 29, 2011)

Might as well join this too. 

_What ceramide oils/products will you be using?_
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner

_How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)_ 
I will use this to DC on dry hair (1hr or more)

_How often will you be using them?_
at least 1x a week


----------



## choctaw (Jan 29, 2011)

I am going to lurk ... I use several oils (sunflower, hemp seed, rice bran) for oil rinses, seal ends, etc. I rotate Nexxus Humectress and Skala G3 with other conditioners.


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think my hair likes oil on wet, freshly washed hair.  I get better results sealing with oil after I moisturize dry or lightly misted hair.

I used Redken Anti Snap tonight as a leave in.  Will see with hemp oil in the morning.

*Question*:  Anybody know of any *serums *that contain ceramides?


----------



## halee_J (Jan 29, 2011)

renren said:


> Hey deep conditioned with my NTM Mask ,CO and walnut oil. I have noticed that my hair is a but coarse when I use the walnut oil, maybe the grapeseed oil would be different. So the attached pictures are my starting point. I would like to be BSL unstretched. I am not sure what my current length is, maybe you can help me. The pictures were taken by my mom using the laptop cam. so im sorry if they are not too clear.My hand is resting on my waist. I would say im full  APL unstrectched and im not sure about the stretched length maybe BSL strectched using the bottom of the brastrap not the top or would that be MBL??
> 
> How has it been going for you ladies?
> 
> ...



Goodness, renren your hair is gorg! I'd say you're @ the bottom of BSL. Its a bit tricky because there doesn't appear to be a great difference between BSL and MBL in the pic. 

I'm SL right now, hoping to make APL this year  Its the biggest hurdle, so I'm giving myself a whole year to do it.


----------



## cia_garces (Jan 29, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> I just found out they opened a *Big Lots* about 10 mins away :bouncegre  Why I am just finding out (they opened in November) is another topic for another day!  But I'm headed there today to see if they have any *Skala*.



Everytime I see anything about Skala and Big Lots, I think about the thread where the OP posted pics of MOUNTAINS of Skala she had. To this day, I still haven't seen any Skala or even know what the benefits of using it are, but I will ALWAYS remember that poster. 

But to stay on topic, I'm on the fence about joining this challenge.  I fell off the wagon with the other 3-4 challenges I was in, not b/c I didn't want to stick with them, but b/c I had some SERIOUS hair setbacks. My hair is doing better now, but you know how it is when you get thrown off your rhythm? It takes a while to get back on it. *sigh* I'll see how I feel about it and check back in next weekend.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 29, 2011)

I would like to join!!

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?
* African Pride Olive Miracle Growth oil, and Africa's Best Herbal Oil

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*
pre-poos/oil rinses, sealing, conditioners for DCs, and cowashes

*How often will you be using them?*
2x a week at least


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 29, 2011)

I bought some Safflower oil today it says Expeller Pressed, is this a good one?  I also got more GO.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## halee_J (Jan 29, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> Everytime I see anything about Skala and Big Lots, *I think about the thread where the OP posted pics of MOUNTAINS of Skala she had.* To this day, I still haven't seen any Skala or even know what the benefits of using it are, but I will ALWAYS remember that poster.
> 
> But to stay on topic, I'm on the fence about joining this challenge.  I fell off the wagon with the other 3-4 challenges I was in, not b/c I didn't want to stick with them, but b/c I had some SERIOUS hair setbacks. My hair is doing better now, but you know how it is when you get thrown off your rhythm? It takes a while to get back on it. *sigh* I'll see how I feel about it and check back in next weekend.



If you are referring to me, I wasn't that poster; maybe Americka? She had a whole Skala University  I hope you get back into your hair rhythm soon, I know how that goes  We'll be here, feel free to hang around and chit chat


----------



## cia_garces (Jan 30, 2011)

halee_J said:


> *If you are referring to me, I wasn't that poster*; maybe Americka? She had a whole Skala University  I hope you get back into your hair rhythm soon, I know how that goes  We'll be here, feel free to hang around and chit chat



@ the bolded!!! I was referring to the OP of that particular thread. It took me a while to understand your reply. I guess I should have been clearer.  Here's the thread I was making reference to. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/518099-so-may-problem.html  If you ever have some spare time to read through the thread and need a good laugh, I say take it. The GIFs alone make it worth the read. And heads up, Breenique (the OP of that thread) mentioned that her PJism was worse than those initial pictures. 

Thanks for the invite. I'm pretty sure I'll be around for chit chat. I've had questions since I first saw a most recent thread about ceramides, so I'll def be around.


----------



## Minty (Jan 30, 2011)

expeller pressed is good. Some oils they don't make/label as "unrefined" so in those instances pressed is its equivalent - I believe that's how it goes.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 30, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> @ the bolded!!! I was referring to the OP of that particular thread. It took me a while to understand your reply. I guess I should have been clearer.  Here's the thread I was making reference to. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/hair-care-tips-product-review-discussion/518099-so-may-problem.html  If you ever have some spare time to read through the thread and need a good laugh, I say take it. The GIFs alone make it worth the read. And heads up, Breenique (the OP of that thread) mentioned that her PJism was worse than those initial pictures.
> 
> Thanks for the invite. I'm pretty sure I'll be around for chit chat. I've had questions since I first saw a most recent thread about ceramides, so I'll def be around.



Ohhhhh  I understand now, I remember that thread. I must be a real PJ because when I saw it I was like "What the problem is?"


----------



## renren (Jan 30, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Goodness, renren your hair is gorg! I'd say you're @ the bottom of BSL. Its a bit tricky because there doesn't appear to be a great difference between BSL and MBL in the pic.
> 
> I'm SL right now, hoping to make APL this year  Its the biggest hurdle, so I'm giving myself a whole year to do it.




Thanks 

Good luck to you.. I am sure you will achieve your goal this year. I saw your progress pics..... thats some amazing growth and thickness you got in such a short space of time girl.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh okay,  I found it in the market Hollywood brand, less than $5 for a big bottle.   Thanks!





HijabiFlygirl said:


> expeller pressed is good. Some oils they don't make/label as "unrefined" so in those instances pressed is its equivalent - I believe that's how it goes.





Sent from my Zio


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 30, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Oh okay,  I found it in the market Hollywood brand, less than $5 for a big bottle.   Thanks!



Please let us know how you like it


----------



## Ltown (Jan 30, 2011)

I did aloe/wgo HOT today before my shampoo. Use ceramides oils mix to seal.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 30, 2011)

bout to do an oil rinse  and dc with AP growth oil...


----------



## cia_garces (Jan 30, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Ohhhhh  I understand now, I remember that thread. I must be a real PJ because *when I saw it I was like "What the problem is?"*



So YOU were the Hair Junkie's junkie she was talkin' about. 

So I'm in. I don't know what happened. ALL I meant to do was get some coconut oil when I went to Whole Foods. How I walked out with coconut oil AND sunflower oil, I'll never know.  Honestly if I didn't get such a janky relaxer yesterday (yeah... there's gonna be a post about that REAL soon), I probably wouldn't be signing up for the thread. But I did, so now I'm in full-court press mode as far as taking care of my hair. The pics that you showed of your own progress with ceramides was a big factor too. I looked at them and thought: . I want THAT kind of progress. 



 *What ceramide oils/products will you be using?* Sunflower oil
 *How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)* In my DCs and to seal with them. I think I'm gonna mix them with a mixture of oils I already have. 
 *How often will you be using them?* Weekly


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok My little one is going to be in on this challenge too. I recently started keeping her 4a/4b hair stretched by blowing it out with a round brush on wash day ( once a month or so)  so I am hoping that ceramides will keep the damage away. 

Tonight I moisturized her with taliah waajid protective mist bodifier, then sealed with this





Ingredients:HELIANTHUS ANNUUS (SUNFLOWER) SEED OIL ,RICINUS COMMUNIS (CASTOR) SEED OIL ,PHENOXYETHANOL ,ETHYLHEXYLGLYCERIN ,FRAGRANCE ,C12-15 ALKYL BENZOATE ,VITIS VINIFERA (GRAPE) SEED OIL ,SESAMUM INDICUM (SESAME) SEED OIL ,OLEA EUROPAEA (OLIVE) FRUIT OIL ,ARGANIA SPINOSA KERNEL OIL ,RED 17 
  Which I love by the way!!So I pretty much consider it a ceramide, but the grapeseed oil is kiinda low on the list. So I also added some Hemp oil and WGO after I used about 1/6 of it. I really like it, it smells great and it makes her dull sandy brown hair shine and keeps it moist longer. I did a braid and curl type style so we will see how it looks tomorrow.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 30, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> bout to do an oil rinse  and dc with *AP growth oil*...



Hey chelsea, what's AP growth oil? African pride? I love how that stuff smells 




cia_garces said:


> *So YOU were the Hair Junkie's junkie she was talkin' about.*
> 
> So I'm in. I don't know what happened. ALL I meant to do was get some coconut oil when I went to Whole Foods. How I walked out with coconut oil AND sunflower oil, I'll never know.  Honestly if I didn't get such a janky relaxer yesterday (yeah... there's gonna be a post about that REAL soon), I probably wouldn't be signing up for the thread. But I did, so now I'm in full-court press mode as far as taking care of my hair. The pics that you showed of your own progress with ceramides was a big factor too. I looked at them and thought: . I want THAT kind of progress.
> 
> ...



 @ the bolded. Glad you decided to join us  Thank you, I hope you get the same great benefit I have from ceramides  Like everything else, consistency is key -I stuck, and still stick to the reggie.




JayAnn0513 said:


> Ok My little one is going to be in on this challenge too. I recently started keeping her 4a/4b hair stretched by blowing it out with a round brush on wash day ( once a month or so)  so I am hoping that ceramides will keep the damage away.
> 
> *Tonight I moisturized her with taliah waajid protective mist bodifier*, then sealed with this
> 
> ...



Oh I like TW mist bodyfier. Makes my ng lie down like  I save it for when I'm deep into my stretch like 5months +  it will be going back into the rotation soon. That proclaim oil has some really great ingredients. I agree, hemp oil is grrrreaaat for shine


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 30, 2011)

sealed tonight with AP Growth oil..


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sealed with hemp oil...  Loving the hemp oil but I can't wait to try grapeseed oil.

BTW, Anti snap is the bizness!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 30, 2011)

I added Gleau oil to Shea Moisture Deep Conditioning Masque and steamed with it. My hair feels really good. I actually pulled my hair into a ponytail tonight and I just knew I would have to wait until a year post big chop bc my hair is tightly coiled. I will be rocking a ponytail tomorrow.


----------



## Renee29 (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd like to join the challange as well!  I'll be using a variety of products to include AOHR, Biolage, Humectress and Joico.
I'll continue to use them in pre-poo's, DC's and sealing on occasions; probably daily or weekly depending on the process im doing.


----------



## MiWay (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't really like the Lustrasilk Shea Cholesterol because it leaves my hair feeling coated (and a little dry), so I decided to add my Hot Six Oil to it......no change.  I'll continue using until it runs out, but I'll probably go back to AOs for my DCs.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 31, 2011)

Renee29 said:


> I'd like to join the challange as well!  I'll be using a variety of products to include AOHR, Biolage, Humectress and Joico.
> I'll continue to use them in pre-poo's, DC's and sealing on occasions; probably daily or weekly depending on the process im doing.



Hi Renee, I added you . Are you going to use any ceramide oils?


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jan 31, 2011)

On Friday, I pre-pooed overnight with hemp oil/wgo mix. Co-washed in the morning. DC with AOHSR. Flat twisted and sealed with hemp oil/wgo mix.

My hair got messed up so I had to do it over. I now have Lutrasilk mixed with hemp oil. I put it in my hair last night and due to pure lazyness I still have it in my hair now. 

I will rinse this out, co-wash with V05 moisture milks. twist and seal with my hemp oil/wgo mix.


----------



## cia_garces (Jan 31, 2011)

JayAnn0513 said:


> Ok My little one is going to be in on this challenge too. I recently started keeping her 4a/4b hair stretched by blowing it out with a round brush on wash day ( once a month or so)  so I am hoping that ceramides will keep the damage away.
> 
> Tonight I moisturized her with taliah waajid protective mist bodifier, then sealed with this
> 
> ...



I don't know if you looked at the list of ceramides you can use on the first page, but one of them is sunflower oil. It's the first ingredient in your spray so you didn't really need to add the hemp oil but you added a good oil so no harm, no foul.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jan 31, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> I don't know if you looked at the list of ceramides you can use on the first page, but one of them is sunflower oil. It's the first ingredient in your spray so you didn't really need to add the hemp oil but you added a good oil so no harm, no foul.


 

Oops! Well I guess I just kicked it up a notch, lol.  I think the bottle is like $6-7 so I guess it was a good deal too!


----------



## cia_garces (Feb 1, 2011)

JayAnn0513 said:


> Oops! Well I guess I just kicked it up a notch, lol.  I think the bottle is like $6-7 so I guess it was a good deal too!



Let me just say that you made my inner PJ rear it's ugly head when I saw you post that spray. I don't PLAN on getting but I both thank you and curse you when I give in.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Feb 1, 2011)

I usually apply moisturizer then put oil in my hair and run down my hair then twist but I guess I a bit heavy handed and always ended up using way to much oil.

So I put my hemp/wgo mix in a spray bottle (the cheap travel size one). This made it so much easier to seal my hair.

Last night I twisted first then just misted the mix on my hair. Woke up this morning with moist non-greasy hair. Is this going to be my method from now on?


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2011)

BrooklynQueen said:


> I don't really like the Lustrasilk Shea Cholesterol because it leaves my hair feeling coated (and a little dry), so I decided to add my Hot Six Oil to it......no change.  I'll continue using until it runs out, but I'll probably go back to AOs for my DCs.



Wow! The same thing happen to me using Lusterasilk Shea Cholesterol..My hair was very coated,dry & tangle 

..I WILL NEVER BUY THAT AGAIN ! I had to rewash my hair when I used it 

.



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm doing a HOT with grapeseed oil and Hemp oil right now.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm just about to get under my steamer with my Cera Repair, then I'll add on top my Curl Junky Hibiscus and Banana DT.


----------



## Blessed2bless (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm want to join!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dry DC with hemp oil mixed with Redken Heavy Cream...  then co-washed, used Anti Snap leave in, and sealed with more hemp oil.

I'm _dying _to try the Redken Deep Fuel...  maybe next wash.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Feb 1, 2011)

BrooklynQueen said:


> I don't really like the Lustrasilk Shea Cholesterol because it leaves my hair feeling coated (and a little dry), so I decided to add my Hot Six Oil to it......no change. I'll continue using until it runs out, but I'll probably go back to AOs for my DCs.


 


Lita said:


> Wow! The same thing happen to me using Lusterasilk Shea Cholesterol..My hair was very coated,dry & tangle
> 
> ..I WILL NEVER BUY THAT AGAIN ! I had to rewash my hair when I used it
> 
> ...


 

I always use my Lutrasilk as a pre-poo. I mix it with some hemp oil or wgo. then I shampoo with a sulfate-free moisturizing shampoo. That way I get the benefits but no coating.  I've never used it as a DC.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 1, 2011)

^^^ Cosign

Whenever I don't like a conditioner, I try it as a prepoo.  That way I can at least use it up and not waste it.


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I always use my Lutrasilk as a pre-poo. I mix it with some hemp oil or wgo. then I shampoo with a sulfate-free moisturizing shampoo. That way I get the benefits but no coating.  I've never used it as a DC.



Yes, I normally do that but, with this one it didnt work not as a pre poo,rinse or styling aid..It was a straight NO GO!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 1, 2011)

Did a HOT with grapeseed oil last night, cowashed, then sealed with Komaza's Moku Serum. I will be doing a scalp massage with Claudie's Scalp Elixir in a few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2011)

Please Add Me.

I'll be Rotating Kukui Nut, Safflower, Wheat Germ, Burdock Root Oil w/Ceramides (For Hot Oil Treatments) and also Matrix Biolage Ceramide Vials as part of my DC Regimen.

I also have a Custom Ceramide Mix a Poster sent me so I'll be using that too for sealing.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Feb 1, 2011)

Lita said:


> Yes, I normally do that but, with this one it didnt work not as a pre poo,rinse or styling aid..It was a straight NO GO!
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Is it orange in the jar? If so my hair hated that stuff too. I tried to pass it to my mom and she darn near threw it at me after she used it


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2011)

Sealed today with Hydratherma hair growth oils: lots of oils but ceramides are kukui, sesame, sunflower, to name a few of the numerous oils.


----------



## cia_garces (Feb 1, 2011)

Ltown said:


> Sealed today with Hydratherma hair growth oils: lots of oils but ceramides are kukui, sesame, sunflower, to name a few of the numerous oils.



You have the Hydratherma oil too??!?!?! I LOVE that stuff!!! For some reason I read the ingredients yesterday and realized that there were a good number of oils that are ceramides. I felt like such a big dummy. I JUST went out and bought sunflower oil this weekend. Oh well. I've put so many different oil in that bottle to make it stretch, it's probably not even the original formula anymore.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 1, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Please Add Me.
> 
> I'll be Rotating Kukui Nut, Safflower, Wheat Germ, Burdock Root Oil w/Ceramides (For Hot Oil Treatments) and also Matrix Biolage Ceramide Vials as part of my DC Regimen.
> 
> I also have a Custom Ceramide Mix a Poster sent me so I'll be using that too for sealing.



Yay! Hi T


----------



## kaykaybobay (Feb 1, 2011)

For the past week I have sectioned hair in the evening and remoisturized with grapeseed oil and an olive oil mix.  This past Saturday I did a treatment of matrix biolage cera repair Hydrotherapy I think it's called.  My hair texture is feeling coarse yet strong and very soft but not mushy.  I am hoping to solve the splint end issue I have the sole cause of the ring hair breaks I see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Yay! Hi T


 
Girl.....Your Hair is Fierce!  Very Lovely Indeed.  HOT! HOT! HOT!

Nice Challenge.  Thanks for Starting.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 1, 2011)

Halee J - loving the new pic!


----------



## SimJam (Feb 1, 2011)

retwisted my hair for twistout tomorrow with sunflower oil under ecostyler


----------



## halee_J (Feb 2, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....Your Hair is Fierce!  Very Lovely Indeed.  HOT! HOT! HOT!
> 
> Nice Challenge.  Thanks for Starting.



Thank you T! :blush3: That's how it looks when I air dry. Guess I can say now I have a fierce air dry  I couldn't get into 2011 without a ceramide challenge. I'm hooked on this stuff now 



baglady215 said:


> Halee J - loving the new pic!



Thank you baglady!  I love your energy in this thread  (I love the fact that you're a PJ like me too )


----------



## Ltown (Feb 2, 2011)

cia_garces said:


> You have the Hydratherma oil too??!?!?! I LOVE that stuff!!! For some reason I read the ingredients yesterday and realized that there were a good number of oils that are ceramides. I felt like such a big dummy. I JUST went out and bought sunflower oil this weekend. Oh well. I've put so many different oil in that bottle to make it stretch, it's probably not even the original formula anymore.


 
I already had  good mix of ceramides oils like you but recently I ran up on the hydratherma oil and you are right it has everythings. It's all good never too much oils!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmm...I think I'm starting to love this hemp seed oil....
In the last challenge, I used grapeseed oil and WGO, but you all know how the WGO goes.


----------



## janda (Feb 2, 2011)

Still sealing my hair every night with WGO and loving it. I've actually gotten used to the smell. I'm almost done my bottle so I might try the hemp seed oil. I also cowashed this morning with AO WC.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been moisturizing morning and night with Silken Child and sealing with Grapeseed or Safflower Oil. I can't wait to use up this Silken Child though cause I've used DD ORS Moisturizer and I love it!

Sent from my Zio


----------



## NaturallyMo (Feb 2, 2011)

Last night I moisturized with S Curl (I ran out of my PMB), sealed with grapeseed oil, and twisted up for the night. When I took my hair down this morning, it was fabulous! Soft, moisturized and full of body. I'm in love. I will be restocking my PMB stock and picking up a few more ceramide oils tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got grapeseed oil in for a HOT. I think I may use the steamer too. We'll see.


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi ...I'd like to join this challenge. Hope it's not too late. I just got hempseed oil and wheatgerm oil.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome princesslocks!  HHG!!!


----------



## Renee29 (Feb 2, 2011)

Last night I DC dry with hemp,evoo, rice bran and Lustrasilk cholesterol with heat. I cowashed and airdried. My hair came out so soft and very moisturized. I'm deffinately doing this one again!!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 2, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I have a question. I usually do a pre-poo  with conditioner under a heat cap. Since I'm joining the challenge I  want to use Hempseed/Wheat Germ oil mix as my pre-poo. Can I still sit  under a heat cap with these oils?





halee_J said:


> We had this same debate last year. Most of us decided not to use heat, especially with hempseed because its such a delicate oil; its nutrients break down when exposed to direct light, air and average room temperature. Hence good brands are sold in dark, airtight bottles and kept refrigerated.


YoursTruly & HJ, I recently steamed my DC mixed with hemp and loved it. My steamer goes up to 620W and I steamed for 1hr. I do keep it refrigerated. Prior to steaming with hemp, I've never used it with heat because of the ongoing heat debate. In another thread, one poster indicated the deterioration point for hemp is at 300degrees. My DC mixture included other oils other than hemp so even if it did diminish in nutrients, the other oils picked up the slack, apparently.



cia_garces said:


> ...so now I'm in full-court press mode as far as taking care of my hair....


Full court press takes me back to my basketball days. 



BrooklynQueen said:


> I don't really like the Lustrasilk Shea Cholesterol because it leaves my hair feeling coated (and a little dry), so I decided to add my Hot Six Oil to it......no change.  I'll continue using until it runs out, but I'll probably go back to AOs for my DCs.


.


Lita said:


> Wow! The same thing happen to me using Lusterasilk Shea Cholesterol..My hair was very coated,dry & tangle
> 
> ..I WILL NEVER BUY THAT AGAIN ! I had to rewash my hair when I used it
> 
> ...


BrooklynQueen & Lita, lustrasilk works great for me whether I use heat/no heat. I mix 4T  lustrasilk, 1 ORS replenishing pack and 1T each of hemp, avocado, evoo,  Roux PC, aphogee 2min



~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I've been moisturizing morning and night with Silken Child and sealing with Grapeseed or Safflower Oil. I can't wait to use up this Silken Child though cause I've used DD ORS Moisturizer and I love it!


I purchased way too much silken child when I located it while out of town, now I have to find a way to use it up. I'm afraid to use it daily because of the -cone content.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I also have a Custom Ceramide Mix a Poster sent me so I'll be using that too for sealing.


You may have shared this already but what's your custom mix?


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2011)

I pre poo my scalp of bang with JBCO mix/on length christine gant oill (ceramides in it) wash out sealed with North American Hemp Co (deep treat hemp  oil)....Just my bang today!

North American Hemp Co (deep treatment oil)-Ingredients~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~Hemp seed oil,Sunflower seed oil,Sesame seed oil,Coconut oil,Olive oil & Orange oil....

*Its very soft & rich with a nice nutty scent...A little goes a long way...Helps comb thru tangles..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 2, 2011)

Halee -- what's your current regi (specifically interested in how you incorporated ceramides). I read your thread and know what that says but I'm wondering have you revised your regi any. ETA: I have used ceramides in my DC for about 2-3 months now. I don't always seal with them but I've yet to see that beautiful smoothness you enjoyed. Perhaps sealing and/or ceramide prepooing is what's missing.


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2011)

@ Divachyk...Thanks for the info..But I'm afraid to try that again..Because of the tangle mess that took hours to remove/than rewash...
*I'm glad the combo is working for you!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 3, 2011)

awwww snap crackle POP! I got my safflower oil TONIGHT! Lol will apply some TONIGHT! lmao.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 3, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Halee -- what's your current regi (specifically interested in how you incorporated ceramides). I read your thread and know what that says but I'm wondering have you revised your regi any. ETA: I have used ceramides in my DC for about 2-3 months now. I don't always seal with them but I've yet to see that beautiful smoothness you enjoyed. Perhaps sealing and/or ceramide prepooing is what's missing.




Yes, the reggie has changed a little. I don't really DC with ceramides anymore. I get enough benefit from pre-poos and sealing. As for leave-ins; I pretty much use S-curl now. I still use the Taliah Waajid, but only when my NG really gets kicking around 5 months post (I have 3 Liters of the old formula that I'm rationing LOL)


----------



## halee_J (Feb 3, 2011)

princesslocks said:


> Hi ...I'd like to join this challenge. Hope it's not too late. I just got hempseed oil and wheatgerm oil.



Heya princess!  How are you going to be using your goodies?


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey ladies I will join actually been doing this for about 1 month now using hempseed oil, wheat germ oil and sunflower oil in my Pre-poo with conditioners.

I went to Harris Teeter this morning to get my daily Bananas for day.. and went to the oil section and saw Walnut Oil.. It was $7.99 but the sign said clearance so I was ready to pay $7.99 for the oil its 16oz big jar when I walked out I looked at my ticket and it said it took $4.00 off.. Can you say I will be back in there this afternoon after work and get about 2 more bottles.. It's Spectrum Walnut Oil if you have a Harris Teeter in your area check it out.. I need to check to see if its an expiration date on it too..


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 3, 2011)

Still using my Hemp Seed oil on my scalp nightly.. my hair is sooooo smooth and soft. I play in my newgrowth all day lol, because it feels so great.


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 3, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> Welcome princesslocks! HHG!!!


 
Thanks baglady!


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 3, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Heya princess!  How are you going to be using your goodies?


 
 I'm planning to do the following:

pre poo 
seal
mix w/ DC


----------



## Aireen (Feb 3, 2011)

*UPDATE*: I'll officially start to use ceramides in my next wash. I'm buying safflower or sunflower oil this weekend to add to conditioners without ceramides or ceramide rich oils in the ingredients. I've decided to stretch my hair a little longer than 4 months since that's in 6 days, so hopefully the ceramides will help out with that. My hair needs moisture at the moment so from now until the time I relax it's MOISTURE, MOISTURE, MOISTURE, along with the oils to help my hair as I postpone my relaxer touch-up. 

My plans for my next wash are to add safflower or sunflower oil to my moisturizing conditioner if I do not use Aubrey Organics White Camellia. Also, I want to add it to my pre-poo treatment. The treatment is only for my edges, nape, and ends (sometimes) and consists of conditioner, unsulfured molasses, and EVOO. When I add one of the oils I'm buying this weekend, I'll be using less EVOO.

For updates, there will definitely be post-relaxer pictures and possibly progress pictures of my hair and edges/nape/ends. Not sure about a precise setup for progress updates as of yet so they might be random for now. I'm thinking of taking before and after pictures of my edges since I'm trying to care for them with my homemade treatment but I'm not sure whether to update this thread with that or just do that in a separate thread. We'll see. :scratchch


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 3, 2011)

So is it Sunflower and Safflower? I have seen ppl using both but Im not sure....if so I have Safflower at home to use LOL!


----------



## bride91501 (Feb 3, 2011)

Both sunflower and safflower oils are ceramide-rich oils, so you're good with either one


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sealed with grapeseed oil.  I really like it, it's so light and it made my hair very smooth.  It almost acts like a serum without the cones.  Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 3, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> Sealed with grapeseed oil.  I really like it, it's so light and it made my hair very smooth.  It almost acts like a serum without the cones.  Definitely a keeper!



Yeah I heard a lot of people like to use it as a heat protectant for the same reason. When I start using heat again I might buy it, thanks for posting, it reminded me!


----------



## CrownCola (Feb 3, 2011)

Did a deep condition with AOHSR (and hemp oil) before shampoo, skipped it afterwards to ditch the slip and get these twists done faster. 
Finally finished (drumroll please),  and sealed with wheat germ,sunflower blend.  (I was planning to use each separately alternating wash days, but I'm tired so bump that for now)


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 3, 2011)

Does the oils need to still be unrefined? Im not sure if they make refined Safflower but mines say unrefined. Is it okay to use on my hair? Im slow when it comes to this stuff..... sorry guys!


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2011)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## HennaRo (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been using a 50/50 mix of safflower and grapeseed oil to seal with daily. Tomorrow I will dc with AO's white camellia. So far my hair is really soft, I'm impressed.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 3, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Does the oils need to still be unrefined? Im not sure if they make refined Safflower but mines say unrefined. Is it okay to use on my hair? Im slow when it comes to this stuff..... sorry guys!



As a general rule, the less processed the better; refined = processed. So yes, unrefined is better


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 3, 2011)

That's why I love grapeseed oil, plus my hair absorbs it all. 





baglady215 said:


> Sealed with grapeseed oil.  I really like it, it's so light and it made my hair very smooth.  It almost acts like a serum without the cones.  Definitely a keeper!





Sent from my Zio


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 3, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> That's why I love grapeseed oil, plus my hair absorbs it all.



Yeah, my hair doesn't feel greasy AT ALL!  I think this will be my new staple for sealing.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 3, 2011)

I seal daily with Komaza's Moku Serum. I also did a scalp massage with Claudie's about 2 hours ago.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 4, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> So is it Sunflower and Safflower? I have seen ppl using both but Im not sure....if so I have Safflower at home to use LOL!




I'm messing with that safflower oil and so far so good, I think I will mix it with some Emu oil if I can get my hands on it


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 4, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: I'll officially start to use ceramides in my next wash. I'm buying safflower or sunflower oil this weekend to add to conditioners without ceramides or ceramide rich oils in the ingredients. I've decided to stretch my hair a little longer than 4 months since that's in 6 days, so hopefully the ceramides will help out with that. My hair needs moisture at the moment so from now until the time I relax it's MOISTURE, MOISTURE, MOISTURE, along with the oils to help my hair as I postpone my relaxer touch-up.
> 
> My plans for my next wash are to add safflower or sunflower oil to my moisturizing conditioner if I do not use Aubrey Organics White Camellia. Also, I want to add it to my pre-poo treatment. The treatment is only for my edges, nape, and ends (sometimes) and consists of conditioner, unsulfured molasses, and EVOO. When I add one of the oils I'm buying this weekend, I'll be using less EVOO.
> 
> For updates, there will definitely be post-relaxer pictures and possibly progress pictures of my hair and edges/nape/ends. Not sure about a precise setup for progress updates as of yet so they might be random for now. I'm thinking of taking before and after pictures of my edges since I'm trying to care for them with my homemade treatment but I'm not sure whether to update this thread with that or just do that in a separate thread. We'll see. :scratchch



Can't wait to see your updates =)


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> I'm messing with that safflower oil and so far so good, I think I will mix it with some Emu oil if I can get my hands on it



The emu is awesome..last night I wet my ends a little/applied some emu on the very tip to seal..Talk about soft,silky smooth ends 

..A LITTLE GOES A LONG WAY! 



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MiWay (Feb 4, 2011)

I co-washed with AOHSR 2 nights ago, added Salerm 21 as a leave-in, and sealed with my water/JBCO/Hot Six Oil mix.  OMG!  My hair is super soft and shiny.  There might be something to this ceramide thing after all...


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 4, 2011)

this stuff is WORKING

The back is taking to it faster than the front but this is how it looked when I took my scarf off after a long nap today . Can't wait to get my little paws on some Emu and hot six oils


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 4, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> Sealed with grapeseed oil.  I really like it, it's so light and it made my hair very smooth.  It almost acts like a serum without the cones.  Definitely a keeper!



 Good to know! I just ordered some last night. I'm still using my mix of Hempseed, Kukui, and Wheat germ and that makes my hair silky, too. The grapeseed should be a nice addition. 

I oiled my hair up for the day before washing with the mix, and I added Safflower Oil when I dc'd. Then I used a little Redken Anti Snap with my BFH leave in.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 4, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> I'm messing with that safflower oil and so far so good, I think I will mix it with some Emu oil if I can get my hands on it


 
Im going to use it tonight when I seal....
Where you getting Emu from, my mom has been looking for it?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 4, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> this stuff is WORKING
> 
> The back is taking to it faster than the front but this is how it looked when I took my scarf off after a long nap today . Can't wait to get my little paws on some Emu and *hot six oils*


 
I like the Hot 6, you can get from Sallys. Thats what I been using daily already


----------



## HennaRo (Feb 4, 2011)

So far everything is going well! 

I just bought Loreal's Eversleek Reparative Smoothing Conditioner, it has sunflower oil in it. I'm gonna try this as a dc today since my shipment of AO didn't come today


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 4, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Good to know! I just ordered some last night. *I'm still using my mix of Hempseed, Kukui, and Wheat germ* and that makes my hair silky, too. The grapeseed should be a nice addition.
> 
> I oiled my hair up for the day before washing with the mix, and I added Safflower Oil when I dc'd. Then I used a little Redken Anti Snap with my BFH leave in.


 
Sounds like a good mix, where can the wheat germ and hempseed oil come from?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 4, 2011)

I used my ceramide HOT yesterday in my henna and then added it to my hair after applying DC.  I definitely like this mix.  Will use it to seal my braids with as well.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Feb 4, 2011)

Just did my weekly DC w/ AO HSR. I just realized that my Ors Hair Mayo & BRX spray has wheat germ oil in them.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 4, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Im going to use it tonight when I seal....
> Where you getting Emu from, my mom has been looking for it?




I got mines from the Vitamin Shoppe but I have seen it at WholeFoods...I like the Vitamin shoppe because it's a bit cheaper same brand as wholefoods tho.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 4, 2011)

I've been using hempseed oil to seal all this week  The shine from this oil cannot be beat. I'll probably pre-poo with it tonight


----------



## halee_J (Feb 4, 2011)

QueenFee I'm loving the shine!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 4, 2011)

Question: If you could only pick two ceramide rich oils to purchase what would they be and why? TIA.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 4, 2011)

Shay72 I would say rice bran and hemp seed. Rice bran is great for detangling and gives a great smooth feeling to my hair, it also has a mild strengthening effect; not hard, just more "fortified" like it has more substance to it, I hope that makes sense. 

Hemp seed has the same effect but less intense. It has more of a softening effect, it also gives really great shine.


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm in!

Hello all, I've been away from LHCF for a while but I'm happy to say this challenge will bring me back. 

*1. What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*
Hempseed oil for now may use WGO and rice bran oil at a later time. AO WO, HSR and GPB. Can't decide if I like WO or HSR better. 

*2. How will you be using them?* 
50/50 mix of HSO and EVOO has a pre-poo, add HSO to my KimmayTube leave-in cond and seal with a 50/50 mix of HSO and jojoba oil.

*How often will you be using them?*
Pre-poo and DC once a week. Seal every other day or as needed.

OP thanks for starting this thread for 2011. Your bunning results was all I needed to see to hop on this challenge.


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Feb 4, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Question: If you could only pick two ceramide rich oils to purchase what would they be and why? TIA.





halee_J said:


> @Shay72 I would say rice bran and hemp seed. Rice bran is great for detangling and gives a great smooth feeling to my hair, it also has a mild strengthening effect; not hard, just more "fortified" like it has more substance to it, I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Hemp seed has the same effect but less intense. It has more of a softening effect, it also gives really great shine.



Thanks for this question and response. I was wondering the same thing. Guess I'll be picking up some rice bran oil too. I'm so excited!


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> this stuff is WORKING
> 
> The back is taking to it faster than the front but this is how it looked when I took my scarf off after a long nap today . Can't wait to get my little paws on some Emu and hot six oils





 Absolutely Beautiful 

..Safflower oil ROCKS!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2011)

halee_J said:


> I've been using hempseed oil to seal all this week  The shine from this oil cannot be beat. I'll probably pre-poo with it tonight



I pre poo with it sometime too...I like how nice my hair feels & the pleasant scent it has...
When I use it to seal it gives a very glossy sheen (like glass) 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## HennaRo (Feb 4, 2011)

So the Loreal conditioner I bought worked great as a dc. I will rotate this with AO White Camellia.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 4, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @Shay72 I would say rice bran and hemp seed. Rice bran is great for detangling and gives a great smooth feeling to my hair, it also has a mild strengthening effect; not hard, just more "fortified" like it has more substance to it, I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Hemp seed has the same effect but less intense. It has more of a softening effect, it also gives really great shine.



Thanks for this info!!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 4, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Shay72 I would say rice bran and hemp seed. Rice bran is great for detangling and gives a great smooth feeling to my hair, it also has a mild strengthening effect; not hard, just more "fortified" like it has more substance to it, I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Hemp seed has the same effect but less intense. It has more of a softening effect, it also gives really great shine.



I have been using up my grapeseed and it is going well. Time to pick up some more hemp. I am almost out. I will try rice bran next. What is sunflower and safflower best known for? (I have sunflower but RARELY use it)

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm wondering... Is there such a thing as ceramindes overload? And if so, what are the signs... Is it like a protein overload?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 5, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> I got mines from the Vitamin Shoppe but I have seen it at WholeFoods...I like the Vitamin shoppe because it's a bit cheaper same brand as wholefoods tho.


Thanks, I will pass that info on to my mom. I may get some after my other oilis gone...


----------



## halee_J (Feb 5, 2011)

RoyalTee said:


> I'm wondering... Is there such a thing as ceramindes overload? And if so, what are the signs... Is it like a protein overload?



I think there is; it feels like kind of like a slightly waxy product buildup. I've experienced it twice. Once, when I saturated my hair with rice bran oil for an o/n pre poo, then DC'ed with rb oil mixed in for like 4hrs; then used a leave-in that had in wheatgerm oil and hemp as the first few ingredients, then sealed with more rb oil. The second time was when I did two overnight (<9hrs) pre-poos with alot of rb oil in the same week, and was heavy handed when sealing. It was basically O/D So you can see why. Like everything else, moderation. I always recommend pre-poos first and then see how your hair responds  

Depending on my hair's needs I will vary the oil I use; I may use the ceramide oil straight or mixed with another oil like EVOO; I may vary the length of time of the pre-poos, and on some occasions DC with them.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @Shay72 I would say rice bran and hemp seed. Rice bran is great for detangling and gives a great smooth feeling to my hair, it also has a mild strengthening effect; not hard, just more "fortified" like it has more substance to it, I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Hemp seed has the same effect but less intense. It has more of a softening effect, it also gives really great shine.


 
Thank you . Anyone else want to offer their input too?

I am doing a HOT right now with grapeseed oil.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 5, 2011)

^^^

I've only tried hemp and grapeseed as far as ceramide oils go, but I love them both.  Rice bran is on my list!


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Feb 5, 2011)

halee_J said:


> I think there is; it feels like kind of like a slightly waxy product buildup. I've experienced it twice. Once, when I saturated my hair with rice bran oil for an o/n pre poo, then DC'ed with rb oil mixed in for like 4hrs; then used a leave-in that had in wheatgerm oil and hemp as the first few ingredients, then sealed with more rb oil. The second time was when I did two overnight (<9hrs) pre-poos with alot of rb oil in the same week, and was heavy handed when sealing. It was basically O/D So you can see why. Like everything else, moderation. I always recommend pre-poos first and then see how your hair responds
> 
> Depending on my hair's needs I will vary the oil I use; I may use the ceramide oil straight or mixed with another oil like EVOO; I may vary the length of time of the pre-poos, and on some occasions DC with them.



Thank you so much for responding... and I will do just that. Start off with pre-poo'ing on a 50/50 mix and work my way up after seeing how my hair responds.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 5, 2011)

Prepooing with grapeseed oil.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Feb 5, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Prepooing with grapeseed oil.



I did the same today - washed then mixed a bit of grapeseed oil in my biolage conditioner.  Afterwards my hair was tangled free even though I had not detangled all week.


----------



## HennaRo (Feb 5, 2011)

Has anyone tried steaming with one of the oils? Sorry if it has been asked before. I'm thinking of using either grapeseed or safflower oil.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 5, 2011)

kaykaybobay said:


> I did the same today - washed then mixed a bit of grapeseed oil in my biolage conditioner.  Afterwards my hair was tangled free even though I had not detangled all week.



I was thinking about mixing some in my 2 min keratin. Does anyone add ceramides to their protein treatments?


----------



## Renee29 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've steamed with grapeseed oil before.  I loved it.  It came out tangle free and soft.  I don't think your supposed to expose the ceramides that have to be refridgerated to too much heat though cause they can go rancid with too high of temperatures.  Luckily there are plenty others to choose from that contain ceramides.  HTH


----------



## Aireen (Feb 6, 2011)

*UPDATE*: *Got my safflower oil today!*


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm ditching wheat germ oil. Grapeseed oil has definitely replaced this. My prepoo had my hair feeling song. I never got results like that with what germ oil. Plus wheat germ oil is heavy and stinks and is hard as hell to get out of my hair. Maybe the better results hast to do with the ceramide percentage. 

Eta: deleted percentages do want to give out false information. thanks for clarifying ladies.


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Feb 6, 2011)

Weekly check in: In the interest of using what's in my stash, I pre-poo'd/detangled with Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier instead of 50/50 EVOO/Hemp seed oil. DC with AO Honeysuckle Rose. I just noticed AfroVeda's Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter has sunflower oil in it so I'm styling with that.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 6, 2011)

well im not part of the challenge but i just want to say WHEATGERM OIL ROCKS

i have been using it since november and the texture of my hair is no where near as frizzy i naturally have a frizzy texture but its improved so much

i use other oil religiously    the only thing that has changed is adding silk to my shampoo and conditioners and using wheatgerm oil

my hair also lays down flatter


----------



## halee_J (Feb 6, 2011)

coconut You're results sound great! I love how ceramides defrizz my hair too  Wanna come join us?  If not, feel free to come in here and rave at any time LOL.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 6, 2011)

halee_J since the start of jan i was noticing how much smoother my hair was im actually very shocked 

well as my oil wheatgerm oil has run out i bought the 250ml size ...im eyeing up the 1 litre bottle dont judge me 

i will join the challenge as oil is something i always use

i havent had a problem with it being hard to washout which other oil do you recommend that is similar in texture i dont want a light oil the heavier the better


----------



## HennaRo (Feb 6, 2011)

Renee29 said:


> I've steamed with grapeseed oil before. I loved it. It came out tangle free and soft. I don't think your supposed to expose the ceramides that have to be refridgerated to too much heat though cause they can go rancid with too high of temperatures. Luckily there are plenty others to choose from that contain ceramides. HTH


 
Thank you


----------



## halee_J (Feb 6, 2011)

^^^ Yay!  welcome aboard coconut! I like rice bran oil alot  It's not as heavy as WhGO though, its more like EVOO.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 6, 2011)

sealed tonight with my growth oil..it's working out pretty awesomely...


----------



## Embyra (Feb 7, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I'm ditching wheat germ oil. Grapeseed oil has definitely replaced this. My prepoo had my hair feeling song. I never got results like that with what germ oil. Plus wheat germ oil is heavy and stinks and is hard as hell to get out of my hair. *Maybe the better results hast to do with the ceramide percentage. Wheat germ is 55% and grapeseed is 73%. I need to do more research on ceramides.*



@LuvlyRain3
  how did you find this out ?


----------



## Embyra (Feb 7, 2011)

never mind i remembered lilikoi post about percents on the ceramides


Long Hair Care Forum - View Single Post - Official 2010 Ceramides Challenge


i will be adding a couple tablespoons of WGO to this eco styler gel i keep hearing about


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 7, 2011)

does anyone know the thread that has a list of ceramide oils and tells which oils has the highest percentage? I'm thinking of incorporating some ceramides but I'm unsure which oil will give the biggest bang for my buck so to speak.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 7, 2011)

Look up ^^^

But according to that post, the percentages weren't % of ceramides but the % of linoleic acid?  Interesting, I have to research further...



> Sorry to rain on the parade but we need to clarify this.
> 
> That lists refers to linoleic acid percentages, NOT CERAMIDES.
> The original list appears here:
> ...


----------



## Embyra (Feb 7, 2011)

Fhrizzball said:


> does anyone know the thread that has a list of ceramide oils and tells which oils has the highest percentage? I'm thinking of incorporating some ceramides but I'm unsure which oil will give the biggest bang for my buck so to speak.




its not percents of ceramides its _linoleic acid....http://www.longhaircareforum.com/11972450-post734.html_


----------



## halee_J (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^That was the reason I didn't include those other oils in my OP. I think all oils are beneficial  ; but to date I haven't come across any literature supporting any other oils apart from hemp, wheat germ, walnut, rice bran and barley malt and eucalyptus extracts containing ceramides.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 8, 2011)

halee_J said:


> ^^^That was the reason I didn't include those other oils in my OP. I think all oils are beneficial  ; but to date I haven't come across any literature supporting any other oils apart from hemp, wheat germ, walnut, rice bran and barley malt and eucalyptus extracts containing ceramides.



I see why now that I have tried safflower&sunflower oils, although they work well I've tride non ceramide oils that have had a better effect on my hair. I'm sticking to the oils that I have but I will deff add the oils that worked better for me to them. I'mexcited to try wheat germ oil. You ladies speak so highly of it.


----------



## FlyAwayDreamz (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello Ladies! Im new in my hair journey.I thought joining a challenge will give me a handle on all the info perhaps. Unfortunately I do not have the hair lingo down packed. What is a pre-poo, and can anyone possibly suggest a good place to find a regimen? Thank you for the help!!!!!!!


----------



## halee_J (Feb 8, 2011)

msmurray said:


> Hello Ladies! Im new in my hair journey.I thought joining a challenge will give me a handle on all the info perhaps. Unfortunately I do not have the hair lingo down packed. What is a pre-poo, and can anyone possibly suggest a good place to find a regimen? Thank you for the help!!!!!!!



Hey msmurray! As a newbie looking to build a regimen (aka reggie) this article is a good place to start  Regimen Building for Newbies

and to answer your question, a pre-poo is short for pre-shampoo treatment. It is adding oils and/or condtioner to the hair as a treatment prior to shampooing. These treatment can be used to add moisture and/or strengthen the hair. They can also be used to reduce the drying effect that some shampoos have.


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 8, 2011)

coconut said:


> never mind i remembered lilikoi post about percents on the ceramides
> 
> 
> Long Hair Care Forum - View Single Post - Official 2010 Ceramides Challenge
> ...




Thank you for reviving that link. This confusion about the ceramide vs linoleic % is one of my pet peeves!

To further clarify this, I'm posting (with explicit permission) a PM exchange I recently had with your fellow "ceramide challenger" Aireen:






			
				Aireen said:
			
		

> lilikoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After I replied to Aireen, I found this article that further supports that (1) ceramides are essential for proper skin (and by default hair) health (but we already knew that) and (2) that linoleic acid content is a good indicator of ceramide (specially ceramide I) content in a specific oil.

Article source: 
*Ceramides - lipids with multiple assignments*
_In combination with other skin components ceramides form a natural barrier in the horny layer. They prevent the dehydration of the skin. There are new products which support the skin own formation of ceramides.

A characteristic of ceramide I is its high linoleic acid content, an essential fatty acid, which is vital for the body but can only be supplied over the nutrition or locally applied on the skin with the help of appropriate linoleic acid-containing products. In case of a linoleic acid deficiency ceramide I cannot be formed which results in dehydrated and scaly skin and skin barrier disorders like neurodermatitis (atopic dermatitis). The decrease of the linoleic acid content in the skin nearly is an indicator for atopic dermatitis. _

*In conclusion*: While no one has ever demonstrated a specific correlation between the percentage linoleic acid and the total ceramide concentration (for example, we can't say for certaing that say, 80% linoleic acid=10% ceramide) a high linoleic acid content is indicative of the presence of ceramides.

ETA: I think this is an awesome challenge-you ladies are definitely on the right track! Can I join if my regimen consists only of sealing with hempseed oil?? I'm playing with other ceramide products but haven't found a keeper yet...


----------



## halee_J (Feb 8, 2011)

lilikoi I'd agree with this. Although that section of the article (about linoleic acid deficiency affecting ceramide I production) references skin; ceramide biosynthesis in plants and animals are largely the same. So yes, high linoleic acid could mean presence of ceramides. I am always checking the literature looking for new potential ceramide sources  Maybe we should collaborate and publish a few articles ;I'm looking to come into some grant money soon .

 ETA: I will be adding this info to the OP  thanks so much for the info lilikoi!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 8, 2011)

lilikoi - Thanks so much for posting this, it helps to clear up some confusion. Also, I'm pretty happy that I didn't buy the wrong oil and would have to exchange an already opened safflower oil for another ceramide filled one. Good to hear you want to join us in this challenge as well, we can really use your knowledge!


----------



## cch24 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not a member of this challenge but I have added hemp oil to my mix (1/3 hemp, 1/3 olive, 1/3 castor) and I can tell a difference in my hair after only a month. It is so much smoother and stronger. I can't wait to see how it feels 6 months - a year from now!


----------



## halee_J (Feb 8, 2011)

lilikoi Come on in!  We'd love to have ya  

cch24 Your results sound really good, I hope you're taking pics because the difference will definitely be noticeable


----------



## Lita (Feb 8, 2011)

Put JBCO mix that contains Eucalyptus on my scalp & spritz my ends with water & added the Soy Butter on the length/ends....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 9, 2011)

Lita said:


> Put JBCO mix that contains Eucalyptus on my scalp & spritz my ends with water & added the Soy Butter on the length/ends....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LITA YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!  I wish mine were THAT thick!


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 9, 2011)

halee_J said:


> lilikoi I'd agree with this. Although that section of the article (about linoleic acid deficiency affecting ceramide I production) references skin; ceramide biosynthesis in plants and animals are largely the same. So yes, high linoleic acid could mean presence of ceramides. I am always checking the literature looking for new potential ceramide sources  Maybe we should collaborate and publish a few articles ;I'm looking to come into some grant money soon .
> 
> ETA: I will be adding this info to the OP  thanks so much for the info lilikoi!



Research? Publishing? Count me in! (PM me)

I've been really wanting to research this more extensively because it's super-interesting! So I just look up info whenever I remember/have time. I'm grateful to Aireen for re-kindling my curiosity. I'm interested in the improvement of both skin and hair with the aid of ceramides. And I'm beginning to realize that increasing ceramide production internally might as important as topical application. So I've been reading about that. Hope to report back soon!


----------



## Lita (Feb 9, 2011)

Aireen said:


> LITA YOUR HAIR IS GORGEOUS!  I wish mine were THAT thick!



Awww Thank you,but my hair isn't as thick as I like 

...I'm still working on it 

...We can work on thickening our hair together 

....

*I wish my hair was as thick as CelinaStarr 




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2011)

Applied Hydratherma hair growth oil last night.


----------



## Lita (Feb 9, 2011)

lilikoi said:


> Research? Publishing? Count me in! (PM me)
> 
> I've been really wanting to research this more extensively because it's super-interesting! So I just look up info whenever I remember/have time. I'm grateful to Aireen for re-kindling my curiosity. I'm interested in the improvement of both skin and hair with the aid of ceramides. And I'm beginning to realize that increasing ceramide production internally might as important as topical application. So I've been reading about that. Hope to report back soon!



Yes,Taking EFA's internally is excellent for the body,skin & hair....
*I notice how nice my skin is when I take it daily....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 9, 2011)

Lita said:


> Awww Thank you,but my hair isn't as thick as I like
> 
> ...I'm still working on it
> 
> ...



Yes I'm trying to achieve thicker hair too! Working together is a lot more encouraging. :hugs: 

I'll admit though that thickness is taking a backseat to length but I should probably work harder for both.


----------



## Lita (Feb 9, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Yes I'm trying to achieve thicker hair too! Working together is a lot more encouraging. :hugs:
> 
> I'll admit though that thickness is taking a backseat to length but I should probably work harder for both.



*I notice my hair got thicker first/length came 2nd....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BreeNique (Feb 9, 2011)

cch24 said:


> I'm not a member of this challenge but I have added hemp oil to my mix (1/3 hemp, 1/3 olive, 1/3 castor) and I can tell a difference in my hair after only a month. It is so much smoother and stronger. I can't wait to see how it feels 6 months - a year from now!


OP, how do you apply your hemp, olive and castor oil mix?


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 9, 2011)

mixing my oils in with my dc tonight...


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 10, 2011)

So after reading what I have missed in the last few days, Im going to be def getting that Hemp seed oil....


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2011)

Last night wet my hair applied coconut curl cream to moisturize/Soy Butter on length sealed with Argan Meadowform seed mix...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been lurking in this thread since it started and was so motivated by you ladies that I went to Big Lots and bought the last 3 bottles of Skala Ceramides conditioner. I've used it before and had great results so I might as well keep riding it til the wheels fall off. Thanks for the inspiration everyone


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2011)

Have been sealing my hair (in braids) this week with my ceramide oil mix.  I did have to take a 2 day break becuz my hair felt oily but that passed quickly.

Am doing a HOT with my ceramide mix.  Will co wash with Skala G3.  Will seal with ceramide mix after L-I.

Hoping to see great results with this after I take my braids out in March.  I'm not a daily sealer so this will be the test.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 10, 2011)

I added some Safflower and Hemp Seed to my DC. Very nice. I love Hemp Seed.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Feb 10, 2011)

This is so interesting, I have grapeseed oil at home but just a few questions for yall

1) i notice most of you all are relaxed, will this work on natural hair?

2) for lack of a better phrase, i have just started "heat training" my hair, will too much oil-prep fry my hair?


----------



## halee_J (Feb 10, 2011)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> This is so interesting, I have grapeseed oil at home but just a few questions for yall
> 
> 1) i notice most of you all are relaxed, will this work on natural hair?
> 
> 2) for lack of a better phrase, i have just started "heat training" my hair, will too much oil-prep fry my hair?



Hey Nappy_in_the_City  ceramides can benefit everyone  there are lots of naturals who have reported improved softness and improved managability. 

If you are concerned about oil residue, then maybe you can try a pre-poo treatment; that way there shouldn't be any oil residue when you flat iron. But I'm not an expert, I'm sure the lovely ladies in here will chime in


----------



## halee_J (Feb 10, 2011)

lilikoi said:


> Research? Publishing? Count me in! (PM me)
> 
> I've been really wanting to research this more extensively because it's super-interesting! So I just look up info whenever I remember/have time. I'm grateful to Aireen for re-kindling my curiosity. I'm interested in the improvement of both skin and hair with the aid of ceramides. *And I'm beginning to realize that increasing ceramide production internally might as important as topical application*. So I've been reading about that. Hope to report back soon!



I'm so glad we have a resident chemist  IA with the bolded


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2011)

Last night I did a HOT with grapeseed oil. First with a plastic cap for 2 hours then I got under the steamer with it. I left it in and did an overnight dc with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque to which I had already added gleau oil . My hair feels like butter today. I will oil again with grapeseed tonight, rinse in the morning, followed by a cowash. I will also be using Claudie's Elixir and doing a scalp massage tonight


----------



## Minty (Feb 10, 2011)

So I'm in the testing phase of Mizani's H2O creme. I only use a small amount every couple of nights. I like it so far. - I use a few drops of my oil mix after. 

I also like Alterna's Caviar Night treatment. I've stopped using it while I'm trying out the H20

Both have ceramides.


----------



## cch24 (Feb 10, 2011)

BreeNique said:


> OP, how do you apply your hemp, olive and castor oil mix?



I use it twice a day. Once in the morning after I've cowashed and applied my HE LTR leave-in, and the second time is at night after I apply a little Aussie Moist to my hair, I'll seal with the oil and then baggy until the morning.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 10, 2011)

Tonight poo, dc and applied ceramide mix (walnut,grapeseed,almond,sesame,salflower,sunflower,wgo).


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2011)

Hot oil treatment on my bang/Dc/Rinsed with TW/BF leave-in/Sealed with Meadowform,Jojoba mix...(Just the bang)...

*Mega Care (Oil Treatment) Ingredients-sweet almond oil,lemon oil,wheat germ,grape seed,jojoba,vit e & rosemary extract...(very smooth application/rinsed well too) bang feels great....ITS A KEEPER! 



*My hair 100% NATURAL....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Feb 10, 2011)

Ltown said:


> Tonight poo, dc and applied ceramide mix (walnut,grapeseed,almond,sesame,salflower,sunflower,wgo).



OMG Ltown your ceramide mix sounds divine  Walnut oil is on my radar


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 10, 2011)

halee_J said:


> OMG Ltown your ceramide mix sounds divine  Walnut oil is on my radar



LOL it's on mine too...

Ltown, what's the consistency of walnut oil?  Is it light like grapeseed?  Have you ever used it alone?


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it too late to join???
*What ceremide oil/products will you be using?*
I just started using grapeseed oil, jbco, almond oil

*How would you be using them?*
Oil rinses, sealing and daily maintenance

*How often will you use them*
Grapeseed-every other day on shaft of hair, jbco-leave in conditioner and deep conditioning, almond-as needeed on edges


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh darn I left my grape seed oil in the car. I plan on washing my hair either Fri/sat so this should be good


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hemp has what type of consistancy?


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Feb 11, 2011)

Mid-week check in: I've rinsed my loose hair with water only (no detangling), used KimmayTube's leave-in and AfroVeda's cocolatta to twist my hair. After let my hair air dry for about an hour, I re-twisted on damp hair using AfroVeda's Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter. 

I'm trying something new with this waiting until my hair is damp. So far I've had great results this week.


----------



## Embyra (Feb 11, 2011)

sooooo my wheatgerm oil is officially finished i drained the bottles over the last few days like a crack head


washed my hair and yup the frizz/slightly rough feel to the hair is back lesson learned i will never be without it


----------



## Ltown (Feb 11, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> LOL it's on mine too...
> 
> @Ltown, what's the consistency of walnut oil? Is it light like grapeseed? Have you ever used it alone?


 
It is light like grapeseed, and even with all them oils together its a light oil mixtures.  TJ max has a good collection of oils in the can and that where I got walnut, almond, and grapeseed.  Sometime you can catch avacodo there too.


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Hemp has what type of consistancy?



Hemp is kinda of thick but,smooth with a lite sweet nutty scent........


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 11, 2011)

cowashing with v05 then seal with my safflower oil after i moisturize with cantu leave in


----------



## halee_J (Feb 11, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Hemp has what type of consistancy?



I'd say a bit lighter than EVOO, a very smooth feeling when you rub it between your fingers, but not sticky. Like Lita said, it has a light sweet nutty scent.


----------



## yardgirl (Feb 11, 2011)

DCed with Aphogee 2 Minute last night


----------



## CrownCola (Feb 11, 2011)

Still sealing daily with ceramide blend.  Makes retwisting between wash days a pain, but its worth it.  


Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Feb 11, 2011)

Put grapeseed oil on my dry hair this morning to brush it into a pony tail and my hair was softened... was that real or is that just me? 

Ladies that have been using predominantly oils, please elaborate on your results/progress! Thanks.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 11, 2011)

I've not been using my L'Occitane Repairing Shine Mask recently but when I look at the ingredients it contains a couple of ceramide oils. This is one of my better/super performing hair treatments, now I can see why. I need to start using it again!


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 11, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> LOL it's on mine too...
> 
> @Ltown, what's the consistency of *walnut oil*? Is it light like grapeseed? Have you ever used it alone?


 
Walnut oil is soooooooooo good.

I relaxed on Wednesday. I coated my scalp & strands with Hemp and added about 2 -3 tablespoons of Walnut Oil to the relaxer. My hair was so soft after the relaxer.  I've also been mosturizing and sealing with rice bran oil. 

I :heart2:ceramides.


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just DC w/ AO HSR & Aphogee 2min Reconstructor. I just realized that Aphogee 2min has wheat germ oil in it.


----------



## HennaRo (Feb 11, 2011)

Using AO's White Camellia as a dc with sunflower oil in my ends has equaled very happy hair! Sealing with grapeseed and safflower oil has worked out very nicely too, I just need to be heavy handed.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 11, 2011)

The grapeseed oil and AO called out to me so I guess I'm in the challenge now. AO is not very slippy for me so I'll thin it out with some olive oil in hopes that that'll make detangling with it easier.

*What ceremide oil/products will you be using?*
Grapeseed oil
AO HSR conditioner
AO GPB clycogen protein conditioner

*How would you be using them?*
AO HSR as my moisture dc
AO GPB as my protein dc
Grapeseed oil to seal ends

*How often will you use them*
The protein conditioner is for between cowashes for my bun reggie
The moisture conditioner is between retwists, henna, and curly out styles
Grapeseed oil is nightly/daily on my hair


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Feb 11, 2011)

I must say hemp seed oil brings  shine! I love it!

Applied my leave in (Kimmay w/ WGO) along with my Hemp seed yesterday. Tonight I got bored so I decided to reapply the leave in. My hair is feeling great!


----------



## Embyra (Feb 11, 2011)

sooooo im making my hair list....can you gals chime in for those that like a thicker oil besides wgo what is there


----------



## divachyk (Feb 11, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva -- what oil did you replace WGO with in the leave-in?
I've never sealed with hemp...always DC with it though. Think I will seal with hemp tonight!


----------



## Lita (Feb 12, 2011)

Last night I moisturize my hair coconut milk/applied poppy seed oil on the length/sealed the ends with rice bran ...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm sitting here with my wgo/hemp mix on dry hair under a plastic cap. Going to get my hair pressed and a much needed trim later today.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Feb 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @Nasdaq_Diva -- what oil did you replace WGO with in the leave-in?
> I've never sealed with hemp...always DC with it though. Think I will seal with hemp tonight!



@divachyk, 

I didn't replace the WGO in the leave in mix. Usually I use castor + WGO in my kimmay mix. Last night, instead of castor, I used Jojoba +WGO. On it's own, jojoba doesn't do much of anything to my hair.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Feb 12, 2011)

I have been using a dab of grapeseed all week - yesterday I did a prepoo with castor oil and grapeseed mix - hair is feeling stronger since the usage of ceremides the past month -  I hope to see and end to splits and small hairs on my sink.  Also hair is very moisturized.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 12, 2011)

DC'd with Hempz Color Preserve Conditioner (contains Hemp oil and extracts).  I found it at TJ Maxx and I used it for the first time today.  I like it!  My hair feels very soft and moisturized.  I sealed with hemp oil as well.


----------



## Lita (Feb 12, 2011)

kaykaybobay said:


> I have been using a dab of grapeseed all week - yesterday I did a prepoo with castor oil and grapeseed mix - hair is feeling stronger since the usage of ceremides the past month -  I hope to see and end to splits and small hairs on my sink.  Also hair is very moisturized.



kaykaybobay you are right about ceramides making your hair stronger...I have very little hair fall now...And sense I added the rice bran/poppy seed its getting fuller...(Trying to figure out which one is making it feel/look fuller...lol

 *I still use JBCO but it seemed like adding (rice bran/poppy seed) to the mix kick it up......



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 12, 2011)

So after looking at Sareca's op in the oil rinses thread I realized she was oiling on wet hair. I didn't feel like getting in & out of the shower more than once today so I dampened my hair with a spray bottle, oiled my hair with grapeseed oil, put on a plastic cap for two hours, rinsed then cowashed with Mozeke's Avocado Cleansing cream. Results . My hair is soft and with very defined coils & curls.

Will be oiling my scalp in a bit with Claudie's Scalp Elixir.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 12, 2011)

So, I got my new oils the other day so now I'm using a mix of rice bran, hemp seed, grapeseed, safflower, and kukui nut oils. I added some JBCO, too, just cuz I love it. I'll use this mix as a prepoo.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 12, 2011)

Brownie518
Where are  you getting your oils? I've been looking at Texas Natural Supply.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 12, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518
> Where are  you getting your oils? I've been looking at Texas Natural Supply.



I got the Rice Bran, Grapeseed,  and Hemp Seed from New Directions.  The Safflower came in one of the BFH collections.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm going to pre poo with Vatika Frosting mixed with Kukui and Safflower oil. I'll then DC with my Biolage Hydratherapie Cera Repair then add my L'Occitane mask.


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2011)

Last night I oiled rinsed my bang using poppy seed/Komaza leave-in/sealed with jojoba,rice bran mix...Fluffy,soft,shinny bang....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 13, 2011)

@Lita I'm scared to oil rinse! Lol how was it?


Oh and I moisturized with a mix of safflower oil,glycerin,and conditioner of some kind i think it was a mix of just about everything in my hair pantry


----------



## divachyk (Feb 13, 2011)

If hemp is to remain refrigerated, what impact does mail ordering have on the quality/freshness? I'm looking to place a vitacost order but know the oil will not keep cool in transit. Just curious.


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> If hemp is to remain refrigerated, what impact does mail ordering have on the quality/freshness? I'm looking to place a vitacost order but know the oil will not keep cool in transit. Just curious.


 
The Hemp Oil does not need to be in the fridge until it has been opened. I purchased some Hemp Oil from Mountain Rose Herbs and it was fine in transit. 

BTW your hair is beautiful.


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 14, 2011)

I did an overnight pre poo with warm Hemp & Rice bran oil. Will be washing today.


----------



## cinnespice (Feb 14, 2011)

I mixed hempseed oil into my trader joe's conditoner. I like so far. I think i might add some to my pre poo but i was wondering if that would be over load.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 14, 2011)

princesslocks said:


> The Hemp Oil does not need to be in the fridge until it has been opened. I purchased some Hemp Oil from Mountain Rose Herbs and it was fine in transit.
> 
> BTW your hair is beautiful.


 Thx you soooo much.


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> @Lita I'm scared to oil rinse! Lol how was it?
> 
> 
> Oh and I moisturized with a mix of safflower oil,glycerin,and conditioner of some kind i think it was a mix of just about everything in my hair pantry



QueenFee It was good (the oil rinse)..But,it was only on my bang..I still like to pre poo & now I'm back into hot oils...So its good to mix things up...

How did your safflower conditioner mix turn out?


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2011)

Last night I DC my bang using Nexxus DC mask in the jar (ceramides in it) used a leave-in,applied essential nutrients oil to my scalp,sealed with rice bran/jojoba mix...My bang feels like it belongs to some-one else..in a good way...NOT 1 STRAND OF HAIR CAME OUT!

Essential Nutrients Oil ingredients-Ceramides,Olive oil,Coconut oil,Vit A,B & E...You apply it to the scalp 1-2x's a week/It comes in small tubes.....Optimum Care Ceramide treatment for dry scalp.....*Cons it has a strong perfume scent...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lita said:


> Last night I DC my bang using Nexxus DC mask in the jar (ceramides in it) used a leave-in,applied* essential nutrients oil* to my scalp,sealed with rice bran/jojoba mix...My bang feels like it belongs to some-one else..in a good way...
> 
> Essential Nutrients ingredients-Ceramides,Olive oil,Coconut oil,Vit A,B & E...You apply it to the scalp 1-2x's a week.....



What's this?  You always find the best stuff


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> What's this?  You always find the best stuff



baglady215


 You can find it at your local BSS 

..My roots actually feels like velvet...For my entire head I need 2 tubes 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 15, 2011)

I was looking at this last time too   Thanks Lita!


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> I was looking at this last time too   Thanks Lita!




baglady215
Yes,thats it 

! REMEMBER it has a STRONG perfume scent 

.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 15, 2011)

You ladies be ON IT!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sealed my hair with grapeseed oil last night. Sealed this morning with Komaza Moku Serum. 

Komaza's Moku Oil has sunflower oil and kukui oil in it. I just purchased it yesterday. I will let you know how it works.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Feb 15, 2011)

Just did a co-wash with Hempz Color Preserve Conditioner! Very creamy left my hair so soft and full of shine.  Gonna apply my usual leave ins (w/ WGO) and seal with Hemp Seed oil


----------



## halee_J (Feb 15, 2011)

Been alternating sealing with rice bran and hemp oil


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 15, 2011)

After DCing, I used GVP version of Anti-Snap.  Just as good as the original IMHO, so that's $15 that Redken won't be getting out of me haha.  Sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## cutenss (Feb 15, 2011)

I am either going to buy some more grapeseed oil or try some Hot Six oil. It depends on which ever store I make it to first.


----------



## cinnespice (Feb 15, 2011)

Im gonna do a co-wash tommorow night with some hempseed and a condtioner. I need to start using up my stash and duct tape and tie up the inner pj inside.


----------



## ElegantElephant (Feb 15, 2011)

I purchased a bottle of Wheat Germ Oil but am at a lost on how to apply it.  Should I apply to my ends, the length of my hair or mix it with the conditioner I use daily??? HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous1 (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm doing a DC with wheat germ oil now. I also added some wheat germ to my liquid moisturizer I use daily


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 15, 2011)

ElegantElephant said:


> I purchased a bottle of Wheat Germ Oil but am at a lost on how to apply it.  Should I apply to my ends, the length of my hair or mix it with the conditioner I use daily??? HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey 

My best advice is to experiment.  Try it as a HOT, use it to seal, mix it with conditioners, oil rinse with it, any and everything lol.  That is the only way I find out how to use new stuff (and it's fun ).


----------



## halee_J (Feb 15, 2011)

ElegantElephant said:


> I purchased a bottle of Wheat Germ Oil but am at a lost on how to apply it.  Should I apply to my ends, the length of my hair or mix it with the conditioner I use daily??? HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Like baglady215 said, the only way to know is to try. The conditioner you use daily, do you co-wash with it? You could try mixing a little in to that and see how you like it


----------



## Amazhaan (Feb 15, 2011)

Please add me to this challenge.... 

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?* Aubrey Organics HSR
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor and Lustrasilk Shea Butter
*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)* _I'm currently using _K-Pak twice a week and follow it with AOHSR with EVOO as a DC and also use Lustrasilk with EVOO as a DC 
*How often will you be using them?*_ Total about 4 times a week as I'm also in the CW challenge. _


----------



## ElegantElephant (Feb 15, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Like baglady215 said, the only way to know is to try. The conditioner you use daily, do you co-wash with it? You could try mixing a little in to that and see how you like it


 
Thanks so much for your suggestions. No, I've never co-washed, but will add some oil to my daily conditioner and see what happens!!!


----------



## ElegantElephant (Feb 15, 2011)

baglady215 said:


> Hey
> 
> My best advice is to experiment. Try it as a HOT, use it to seal, mix it with conditioners, oil rinse with it, any and everything lol. That is the only way I find out how to use new stuff (and it's fun ).


 
Thanks baglady!!!! I'm so excited about trying out different ways to use the oil. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction as I was clueless


----------



## halee_J (Feb 15, 2011)

Amazhaan said:


> Please add me to this challenge....
> 
> *What ceramide oils/products will you be using?* Aubrey Organics HSR
> Joico K-Pak Reconstructor and Lustrasilk Shea Butter
> ...



Hey Amazhaan  Welcome!


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 15, 2011)

Lita said:


> @QueenFee It was good (the oil rinse)..But,it was only on my bang..I still like to pre poo & now I'm back into hot oils...So its good to mix things up...
> 
> How did your safflower conditioner mix turn out?
> 
> ...



Lita it is nice worked for like two days which is cool because tonight is my cowash night so after I cowash I will mix up a new batch and see how well it works on wet hair...


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> Lita it is nice worked for like two days which is cool because tonight is my cowash night so after I cowash I will mix up a new batch and see how well it works on wet hair...



QueenFee thanks for the review...I love when a product gives 2nd day hair...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 16, 2011)

*UPDATE*: *First time using ceramides!*  I'm using safflower oil in my molasses pre-poo right now, waiting for it to dry or keeping it in for at least another hour before I wash my hair.  I decided to pre-poo my whole head and not just the edges and ends since I didn't like how my hair was feeling post-relaxer with the blow-out I got, wanted more TLC for my hair.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been lurking in here but not sure if I missed this being discussed - is anyone steaming dry hair coated in ceramide oil? Then, after steaming, not washing, just returning to the daily routine? I was pondering the idea of steaming with a ceramide but not washing/conditioning etc...just a dry hair oil/steam experience for some umph. Not sure if it'll work, just an idea.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 16, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: *First time using ceramides!*  I'm using safflower oil in my molasses pre-poo right now, waiting for it to dry or keeping it in for at least another hour before I wash my hair.  I decided to pre-poo my whole head and not just the edges and ends since I didn't like how my hair was feeling post-relaxer with the blow-out I got, wanted more TLC for my hair.




Aireen wow that sounds yummy! What goes into your molasses pre poo?


----------



## Aireen (Feb 16, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> Aireen wow that sounds yummy! What goes into your molasses pre poo?



QueenFee, yes it definitely is but it's so messy! It's old conditioner (Tresemme, Yes To Carrots, etc.), 1-2 tablespoons of molasses, 1-2 tablespoons of EVOO, and 1-2 tablespoons of Safflower Oil. I only use one conditioner of my choice for the mixture and I use less EVOO than Safflower Oil. The oil amount varies depending on how thick the conditioner gets, I like a more creamy consistency.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 16, 2011)

Aireen said:


> @QueenFee, yes it definitely is but it's so messy! It's old conditioner (Tresemme, Yes To Carrots, etc.), 1-2 tablespoons of molasses, 1-2 tablespoons of EVOO, and 1-2 tablespoons of Safflower Oil. I only use one conditioner of my choice for the mixture and I use less EVOO than Safflower Oil. The oil amount varies depending on how thick the conditioner gets, I like a more creamy consistency.




Looks at credit card....Credit card looks back...I think I'll save this one for next months S.P.I.C.E= Shopping spree In an Controlled Environment


----------



## Aireen (Feb 16, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> Looks at credit card....Credit card looks back...I think I'll save this one for next months S.P.I.C.E= Shopping spree In an Controlled Environment



I totally get you on that, next month I'm lettin' loose!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay so I used my molasses pre-poo with safflower oil late last night and washed it out with Aussie Moist (thanks to my hair buddy D.Lisha for recommending ) then conditioned with ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I know it's not recommended to use any protein after using molasses on the hair but I really wanted to strengthen it. I let my hair air-dry and now it's super soft but not necessarily smooth so I put my hair in a twirled bun for today and when I get home or tomorrow, it should be a lot smoother. I want to get my hair as smooth as possible without using heat so I can take length check pictures to update my challenges.

I love ORS Hair Mayo., my hair feels very moisturised even though it's considered to be a mild protein treatment. I don't know whether or not to use it next time as well for more strengthening since I just relaxed, use my stronger but last packet of my V05 collagen treatment, or just use AO WC for moisture. My hair feels slightly sticky but I don't mind that because I know I gave my hair an intense deep conditioning session so the tacky feeling is just a reminder and is temporary.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 16, 2011)

I used my Redken Rescue Force for a little strength this morning. I also added my ceramide mix to my DC and used a little to seal after I applied my leave in. My hair dried so shiny!!


----------



## Amazhaan (Feb 16, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Hey Amazhaan  Welcome!



Hey giiiirl! 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2011)

I did a pre-poo with aloevera and wgo, then use hydratherma after dc.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 16, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I used my Redken Rescue Force for a little strength this morning. I also added my ceramide mix to my DC and used a little to seal after I applied my leave in. My hair dried so shiny!!



How do you like the Rescue Force?


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Been using my Hot 6 Oil daily for about 4 weeks, cant wait til I get these cornrows out so I can use some of these lovely oils you ladies speak of daily.....
I been making my Ceramides Shopping List


----------



## empressri (Feb 17, 2011)

Aireen said:


> QueenFee, yes it definitely is but it's so messy! It's old conditioner (Tresemme, Yes To Carrots, etc.), 1-2 tablespoons of molasses, 1-2 tablespoons of EVOO, and 1-2 tablespoons of Safflower Oil. I only use one conditioner of my choice for the mixture and I use less EVOO than Safflower Oil. The oil amount varies depending on how thick the conditioner gets, I like a more creamy consistency.



my friend does a similar mix, thinks honey goes into her mix also. said it totally stopped her breakage and make her hair strong.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Relaxed with PICTURES!  Made BSB barely but claiming it to stay positive, it won't be long before I'm confident in my hair's length since it'll grow out more by the next relaxer. I put my hair in a bun to make it wavy with volume so it's not sleek straight to see the length fully, sorry. It would have been blow-dried straight but I'm in a no heat challenge until I reach waist length.

For my wash yesterday, I did a pre-poo with my safflower oil-EVOO-conditioner-molasses mixture, shampooed with Aussie Moist Shampoo, and conditioned with ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I know it is not advised to use protein after using molasses but I wanted to strengthen and provide intense conditioning to my hair. As a result my hair came out feeling really moisturised and strong. 

I have new goals, I'm going to take better care of my scalp and take more initiative instead of being lazy so I can RETAIN, RETAIN, RETAIN. I'm also going to watch my moisture/protein balance more carefully instead of just using what I feel like on my hair for frivolous reasons.

*PICTURE TIME! *


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice Aireen, it looks so soft and silky!

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Nice Aireen, it looks so soft and silky!
> 
> Sent from my Zio



Thank you!  It was my first time using ceramides (kinda) so I decided to update starting pictures even though the update is from my length challenges.


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Relaxed with PICTURES!  Made BSB barely but claiming it to stay positive, it won't be long before I'm confident in my hair's length since it'll grow out more by the next relaxer. I put my hair in a bun to make it wavy with volume so it's not sleek straight to see the length fully, sorry. It would have been blow-dried straight but I'm in a no heat challenge until I reach waist length.
> 
> For my wash yesterday, I did a pre-poo with my safflower oil-EVOO-conditioner-molasses mixture, shampooed with Aussie Moist Shampoo, and conditioned with ORS Hair Mayonnaise. I know it is not advised to use protein after using molasses but I wanted to strengthen and provide intense conditioning to my hair. As a result my hair came out feeling really moisturised and strong.
> 
> ...



Aireen Looks like mink..100% MINK...Soft,silky & lush....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I've been lurking in here but not sure if I missed this being discussed - is anyone steaming dry hair coated in ceramide oil? Then, after steaming, not washing, just returning to the daily routine? I was pondering the idea of steaming with a ceramide but not washing/conditioning etc...just a dry hair oil/steam experience for some umph. Not sure if it'll work, just an idea.




divachyk
I dont know if you call what I did steaming...But,I put some oil on my hair while the shower was going.The steam from it made it nice & soft..So I left it on & continue with my day...Didn't wash out or any-thing very nice soft hair....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Ladies didn't know if anyone mentioned this already but Charvin Valley soaps has some soaps that has Wheat Germ Oil and Sunflower Oil.. The names are Soapnuts & Sunflower Shampoo Bar and Summer Sunshine.. Summer Sunshine they added a triple dose of Wheat Germ Oil.. Thought I would share with you ladies.. I am thinking about at least getting some sample bars..

CV Natural Shampoo Bars


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

Lita said:


> Aireen Looks like mink..100% MINK...Soft,silky & lush....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, Lita! With all the lovely compliments it really makes me feel like I'm doing something right with my hair and helps me to not get fed up with my growth rate.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 17, 2011)

Aireen Your hair looks beautiful! it looks so soft and silky


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Aireen Your hair looks beautiful! it looks so soft and silky



halee_J

Thank you! I hope to make even more progress in the future with the ceramides!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

empressri said:


> my friend does a similar mix, thinks honey goes into her mix also. said it totally stopped her breakage and make her hair strong.



empressri

Yes, from what I read about molasses mixtures, most of the time honey is added. I plan to pick up some honey when I remember one of these days, I like the taste as well anyway.


----------



## empressri (Feb 17, 2011)

this thread....made me use sunflower oil on of two leave ins i was testing, beauty without cruelty on one side, giovanni direct on the other. i preferred the beauty without cruelty but hotDAMN my hair was soft! 

my twistout totally went to hell cause SO played in my hair all night and refused to let me put on my bonnet. although i did but i have strong suspicions that he took it off once i went to sleep  cause my hair sho looked crazy in the morning.

yeah so i ordered a bunch of oils and a pretty bottle to mix it all up in. got a pump for it too!!


----------



## cinnespice (Feb 17, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> Hey Ladies didn't know if anyone mentioned this already but Charvin Valley soaps has some soaps that has Wheat Germ Oil and Sunflower Oil.. The names are Soapnuts & Sunflower Shampoo Bar and Summer Sunshine.. Summer Sunshine they added a triple dose of Wheat Germ Oil.. Thought I would share with you ladies.. I am thinking about at least getting some sample bars..
> 
> CV Natural Shampoo Bars


I like their shampoo and body bars but i never tried the ones mentioned above. And the sample size are a good amount and last a very long time.


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 17, 2011)

Pre pooing with Chicoro Recipe mixed with Wheat Germ Oil.  Will DC w/ AO HSR mixed with Wheat Germ.


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2011)

Pre poo with strong roots (red pimento  mix with mustard oi) DC with Nexxus hair mask (contains ceramides)/BF leave-in/applied essential nutrients ceramide oil on the scalp/sealed with rice bran oil on length/avocado butter on ends..Hair is blinging & feels like silk..*The reason I applied the avocado butter on the ends because I will have my hair in a bun for 2 days..my bang will be out as always...







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 17, 2011)

Aireen -- PRETTY PRETTY PRETTY


----------



## Aireen (Feb 17, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Aireen -- PRETTY PRETTY PRETTY



divachyk - THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! I have to try your bun soon and post the pictures in my hair album.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 17, 2011)

Moisturized with my moisture mix with grapeseed oil in it, and I put some GVP Anti-Snap on my ends...  Sealed with a little bit of hemp.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Aireen very pretty sorry didn't mention that earlier so excited about the soaps.. lol You hair looks so silky and soft..


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Feb 18, 2011)

cinnespice said:


> I like their shampoo and body bars but i never tried the ones mentioned above. And the sample size are a good amount and last a very long time.


 
If I get these bars I will make sure to let you know how it turned out


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 18, 2011)

Got the Komaza Moku Hair Oil yesterday. The ingredients are: coconut oil, kukui oil, meadowfoam seed oil, and sunflower oil. Very light. Smells good. Will most likely use it as an add in to my cowash conditioners or dc's because it is so light and my hair is so thick. I don't think it would work for sealing, hots, and oil rinses for me personally.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 18, 2011)

Been sealing my braids with my ceramide mix daily.

Yesterday did a HOT on wet hair with my ceramide mix.  I'm excited to see what my hair looks like when I take these braids out next week.  The hair at the end of the braid that is left out feels really soft so I'm encouraged that all my hair will look and feel this good.

Will make a new ceramide oil mix next week.  Not sure what I'll put in it yet.


----------



## empressri (Feb 18, 2011)

shampooed with one of my chagrin valley shampoo bars yesterday, conditioned with darcys botanicals pumpkin condish which i MUST buy more of, used curl junkie honey  butta leave in and sealed with sunflower oil . ooh and used my roux fermodyl 619 underneath it all and braided my hair.

hot diggety dog it's even softer. im LOVING this. 

sunflower oil is the bomb detangler too, wish i was hip to this a long time ago.


----------



## Lita (Feb 18, 2011)

empressri said:


> shampooed with one of my chagrin valley shampoo bars yesterday, conditioned with darcys botanicals pumpkin condish which i MUST buy more of, used curl junkie honey  butta leave in and sealed with sunflower oil . ooh and used my roux fermodyl 619 underneath it all and braided my hair.
> 
> hot diggety dog it's even softer. im LOVING this.
> 
> sunflower oil is the bomb detangler too, wish i was hip to this a long time ago.



empressri  Sunflower oil is awesome as a detangler & rinse...Its nice & lite...Its easy to get heavy handed with..lol
Darcy's Pumpkin conditioner talk about smooth.....(Great Combo)...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Minty (Feb 18, 2011)

I do oil steam treatments divachyk as a pre-poo then shampoo w/Nexxus Vitatress. I used to do this bi-weekly - but now only 1x/m.


----------



## Minty (Feb 18, 2011)

Mizani Thermasmooth Step 3 contains ceramides. I use 1 pump after Anti-Snap (2 pumps) 

I did a henna/cassia gloss with Thermafuse Volume conditioner - ceramides. 

I did it as a pre-poo and made the mistake of shampooing w/Nioxin 3 *gives me bad tangles* I won't be straying from Vitatress or Joico K-Pak again. 

Followed up with Joico 17 min regimen.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess I will be adding Sunflower to my wish list, messing with yall!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 18, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> Hey Aireen very pretty sorry didn't mention that earlier so excited about the soaps.. lol You hair looks so silky and soft..



LadyMacgyver - Thank you for noticing! I'm glad my effort is paying off!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 18, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I guess I will be adding Sunflower to my wish list, messing with yall!



ms_b_haven06 - I'm going to try that oil after Safflower!


----------



## Lita (Feb 18, 2011)

Aireen said:


> ms_b_haven06 - I'm going to try that oil after Safflower!



Aireen

If you do...Keep us posted (you will not be disappointing)




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aireen (Feb 18, 2011)

Lita said:


> Aireen
> 
> If you do...Keep us posted (you will not be disappointing)
> 
> ...



Lita - Of course!


----------



## empressri (Feb 19, 2011)

im telling you that sunflower oil omg! i let my coworker touch the ends of my braids that are sort of loose and she said it felt like baby hair.


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2011)

I like it (sunflower oil) because ts not to heavy...But,I tend to switch oil's. 

.lol

I'm starting to narrow down my oil collection....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## empressri (Feb 19, 2011)

Lita said:


> I like it (sunflower oil) because ts not to heavy...But,I tend to switch oil's.
> 
> .lol
> 
> ...



yeah this thread and you, yes you my dear with the gorgeous hair hehe, made me get a bunch of oils.

Wheatgerm Carrier Oil 
Ricebran Carrier Oil 
Flax Seed Organic Carrier Oil 
Walnut Carrier Oil 
Hemp Seed - Unrefined Carrier Oil 
Macadamia Carrier Oil 
Sunflower Carrier Oil 
Meadowfoam Carrier Oil 
Grapeseed Carrier Oil


----------



## Minty (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm out of sunflower oil - and I'm in the *No Buy Challenge* and Safflower oil...I'm down to 

apricot seed oil
meadowfoam seed
hemp 
WGO - which I also use as a makeup remover
rice bran 

I'm not even sure if Apricot seed oil has ceramides but I love the smell.

So when this no-buy is up and I'm all used out - I'll only repurchase one at a time.


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2011)

empressri said:


> yeah this thread and you, yes you my dear with the gorgeous hair hehe, made me get a bunch of oils.
> 
> Wheatgerm Carrier Oil
> Ricebran Carrier Oil
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



empressri  In my Master P. voice (It aint my fault) 



Dont get me started...I live on your youtube page 

...I got the tangle tezzer because of you..It really works

..You gotta see all this stuff...lol But,I love it! Keep doing product reviews 

 My inner PJ loves it!



Thank you for the complement 

...Just trying to thicken it up...Your HAIR & thickness is to die for 

..

HAVE YOU TRIED THE OTHER OILS YET?



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2011)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I'm out of sunflower oil - and I'm in the *No Buy Challenge* and Safflower oil...I'm down to
> 
> apricot seed oil
> meadowfoam seed
> ...



HijabiFlygirl You still have great oils left....the rice bran works really well too! Apricot seed is very good also, because it absorbs with-out leaving a greasy feel (very moisturizing) *If your hair is damp/wet/it will dry nice & soft with-out weighing your it down.....

*Apricot does not contain ceramides (but,its a great oil) multi use..I put it around my eyes at night/helps keep that tired look away & small lines...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 19, 2011)

Still using hydratherma hair growth and my ceramides mix(walnut,kukui,salflower,sunflower,wgo,almond,grapeseed). Once it all gone I'm narrow down too.


----------



## Aireen (Feb 19, 2011)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I'm out of sunflower oil - and I'm in the *No Buy Challenge* and Safflower oil...I'm down to
> 
> *apricot seed oil*
> meadowfoam seed
> ...



HijabiFlygirl - I wish it did or contained something equally beneficial because that sounds like pure heaven — yum!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sealed this morning with Moku Hair Serum. I like this alright. I'm not wowed by it. I plan to use it up. Komaza doesn't even sell it anymore. Just oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sealed my hair with the ceramide mix.  I'm going to mix up some more tonight.  Planning to do that moisture prepoo and use a ceramide oil as my oil of choice.  Debating between Rice bran, WGO or hemp.

What should I choose ladies?


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 20, 2011)

Overnight DC with AOWC.  Sealed my leave in with hemp oil.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Feb 20, 2011)

May I join pretty please :-D!  I actually started using Wheat Germ Oil a month or two ago but I need to be more consistent.
*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?* Wheat Germ oil, Sunflower oil, AO conditioner.
*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*  I will try to seal with Sunflower oil 3x a week, I also will use this oil for my oil rinse(?)  Seal ends every other day if not braided up with Wheat germ oil.  I cowash (VO5) with some honey and Wheat Germ oil twice or more a week for sure. Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose conditioner as a weekly DC with a lil wheat germ oil.  I also wanna do scalp massages with coconut oil with a few drops of wheat germ oil everyday. 
*How often will you be using them?* 2-3 times a week


----------



## Lita (Feb 20, 2011)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Sealed my hair with the ceramide mix.  I'm going to mix up some more tonight.  Planning to do that moisture prepoo and use a ceramide oil as my oil of choice.  Debating between Rice bran, WGO or hemp.
> 
> What should I choose ladies?



Vonnieluvs08 Rice bran works very well at detangling/soften..Hemp helps to smooth  ends,moisture retention & washes out with ease...WGO is very nice but,takes more time to wash out ...

KEEP US POSTED WITH YOUR RESULTS...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks @ Lita !

I may use a combo of Rice bran and Hemp.  I need the benefits of both since this is my first wash session on loose hair in over 2 weeks.


----------



## skyslady (Feb 20, 2011)

Hope its not to late too join, I'll be using WGO in pre-poo and DC once a week...Im new to the forum and Im still trying to up load pics


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oil rinsed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## Lita (Feb 20, 2011)

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thanks @ Lita !
> 
> I may use a combo of Rice bran and Hemp.  I need the benefits of both since this is my first wash session on loose hair in over 2 weeks.



Vonnieluvs08

Let us know how it turn out...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 20, 2011)

still with my growth oil. think im going to abandon the other one completely...


----------



## ms.blue (Feb 21, 2011)

Sealed w/ hempseed oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2011)

Will wet my hair, apply grapeseed oil for a bit, rinse, then follow with a cowash.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 21, 2011)

So I did the moisture prepoo this morning.  I used the last of my ceramide mix as my oil and vatika oil for my coconut oil.  I sat under my heat cap for 1 hour.

My hair feels sooooooo soft.  The shine is to die for!!  I was even able to comb my hair without conditioner and it was easy.

Now my only minor problem is that I'm heavy handed and my hair was a lil greasy even after a light shampooing.

I used the same conditioning cap with my DC so I wouldn't waste the oil that had dripped off during the session.

Will definitely add this to my reggie and will always use it with ceramide oils.


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 21, 2011)

princesslocks said:


> Pre pooing with Chicoro Recipe mixed with Wheat Germ Oil. Will DC w/ AO HSR mixed with Wheat Germ.


 
These are my new staples. My hair is touchably soft.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 21, 2011)

I made a new ceramide mix for this week.

2oz JBCO
2oz Vatika oil
2oz Rice bran oil
1.5oz WGO
~1oz Bootleg oil (has sunflower and safflower as top ingredients)

Hope I like this one.  I was trying to save on my hemp oil since its not easy to acquire.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 21, 2011)

skyslady said:


> Hope its not to late too join, I'll be using WGO in pre-poo and DC once a week...Im new to the forum and Im still trying to up load pics



Welcome skyslady!   No need to upload pics, just jump in and join us 



DayDreamist said:


> May I join pretty please :-D!  I actually started using Wheat Germ Oil a month or two ago but I need to be more consistent.
> *What ceramide oils/products will you be using?* Wheat Germ oil, Sunflower oil, AO conditioner.
> *How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*  I will try to seal with Sunflower oil 3x a week, I also will use this oil for my oil rinse(?)  Seal ends every other day if not braided up with Wheat germ oil.  I cowash (VO5) with some honey and Wheat Germ oil twice or more a week for sure. Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose conditioner as a weekly DC with a lil wheat germ oil.  I also wanna do scalp massages with coconut oil with a few drops of wheat germ oil everyday.
> *How often will you be using them?* 2-3 times a week



Welcome DayDreamist! Your ceramide reggie sounds solid


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 22, 2011)

empressri said:


> yeah this thread and you, yes you my dear with the gorgeous hair hehe, made me get a bunch of oils.
> 
> Wheatgerm Carrier Oil
> Ricebran Carrier Oil
> ...


 
empressri, where did you go to get these?


----------



## empressri (Feb 22, 2011)

Lita said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heheh thanks!!! and ive been drooling over yours so we're even. i think my oils will come tomorrow, if not maybe wednesday, i cant wait!!



ms_b_haven06 said:


> empressri, where did you go to get these?



new directions aromatic


----------



## Aireen (Feb 22, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> empressri, where did you go to get these?



ms_b_haven06, I know you asked empressri but the sunflower and grapeseed oil you can get at your local grocery. Those are the oils I'm looking to try after I finish my safflower, the convenience of getting them at a grocery is a definite bonus.


----------



## empressri (Feb 22, 2011)

Aireen said:


> ms_b_haven06, I know you asked empressri but the sunflower and grapeseed oil you can get at your local grocery. Those are the oils I'm looking to try after I finish my safflower, the convenience of getting them at a grocery is a definite bonus.



yes you can, just let me put out i bought everything cold pressed, which i couldnt find in the supermarket. the 16 oz cold pressed bottles online were actually cheaper than the supermarket but then you'd have to factor in shipping.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 22, 2011)

Used GVP Anti Snap leave in and sealed with grapeseed oil 

HHG!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 22, 2011)

I oil rinsed with grapeseed oil. I've been an oil rinsing fool since I've been home and I have had time to do it. My hair is already soft so now it is sooooooooooft. I sealed with Komaza's Moku Serum. I will be oiling my scalp with Claudie's Elixir in a bit.


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Feb 22, 2011)

Update: I'm still using same products... AO HSR and AfroVeda's TTGB. However! I started to experience breakage after my 3 use of the AO HSR. This was my first time experiencing breakage from too much moisture. I know a lot of women swear by protein but I've had my bad bouts with protein and figured I was one of those naturals that didn't need it... not true.

I pre-poo'd w/ AO GBP for 15 mins, washed and deep conditioned w/ AO HSR for 30 mins. Results: less breakage if any and more uniformed beautiful curls.

I did intend to purchase the AO GPB just for kicks but that breakage had me running.


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 23, 2011)

Update...Hey ladies! Safflower and I are still getting to know each
other...I can't seem to understand why she absorbs into my skin so nicely but decides to sit her behind ontop of my hair strands? We shall see...Until next time ladies =D


----------



## Lita (Feb 23, 2011)

QueenFee said:


> Update...Hey ladies! Safflower and I are still getting to know each
> other...I can't seem to understand why she absorbs into my skin so nicely but decides to sit her behind ontop of my hair strands? We shall see...Until next time ladies =D



QueenFee Safflower can do that at times...Try to use it with your leave-in..I have gotten even better results that way/If you use it on damp/wet hair (just a little bit) it should dry very nice...Or use it on your ends only to seal....

*Keep us posted..


Happy Hair Growing!






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 23, 2011)

Pre poo the length of my bang last night with soybean,broccoli seed mix  (in dc poppy-seed) used leave-in/sealed with sunflower oil (just the bang)the rest of my hair/spritz water on length & ends/applied soybean oil to seal...*My bang is soft,fluffy & lite....

*Noticing my hair likes poppy seed oil mixed in with Dc...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm going to wash later so I just oiled up with Hemp Seed, Rice Bran, and Wheat germ. I loooove the Hemp Seed oil. Any new mix I make up will have more Hemp Seed than anything else.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 23, 2011)

I will be steaming with grapeseed oil in a bit.


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 24, 2011)

empressri said:


> yes you can, just let me put out i bought everything cold pressed, which i couldnt find in the supermarket. the 16 oz cold pressed bottles online were actually cheaper than the supermarket but then you'd have to factor in shipping.


 
empressri, what is the difference in cold pressed and what is at the store?


----------



## empressri (Feb 24, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> empressri, what is the difference in cold pressed and what is at the store?



at the store is usually refined or expeller pressed.


----------



## princesslocks (Feb 24, 2011)

Loving my Wheatgerm Oil right now

I've been sealing and pre pooing and I've also added it to my DC.


----------



## Lita (Feb 24, 2011)

For my bang (only) pre poo,wash,RedKen Dc (ceramide)..Darcy Pumpkin seed conditioner to rinse (ceramide)...Sealed with Rice bran (ceramide) & Apricot mix...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Feb 25, 2011)

Did a pre-poo with rice bran and hempseed oil for 1hr; then after washing sealed with more hempseed


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's last night. I seal my ends daily with Moku Serum. I can not wait until the next leg of the No Buy Challenge. I want to use a pass to buy rice bran and hemp seed oil.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Feb 25, 2011)

OK ladies just found this site and it has Walnut Oil on sale.. A 16 oz bottle is $3.10
33.3 oz is $4.96 and 1 gal is $17.44.. Not sure how long this sale will last but at those prices I don't even need Walnut oil right now and I was thinking about ordering some.. 

Some of the prices on their oil are outreagous.. Not sure about the shipping

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/walnut-carrier-oil-p-477.html

Scratch that yall I just tried to see what the shipping is and its $14.99.. I mean shipping is getting crazy these days..  That was for the 33.3 oz size of Walnut oil


----------



## cinnespice (Feb 25, 2011)

Okay so i started co-washing once a week. I added my hempseed oil to my nature's gate conditioner to see if it would combat the dryness im battling.


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2011)

Just wanted to share a pix of my bang... Since starting ceramide & oil program..I notice my bang is fuller & holding soft silky curls..

pix 1 is now!
pix 2 challenge begin!

*Yes,I put the same cloths & hat so you can see the difference..(at least I see it)



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lanea87 (Feb 26, 2011)

^^^Def. fuller!


----------



## cutenss (Feb 26, 2011)

So I bought some HOT SIX oil.  I love it for sealing.  I also use it in my sulfur mix, that I use on my scalp.  It is not as heavy as I thought it would be, and it leaves my end so silky.  Can you say KEEPER


----------



## divachyk (Feb 26, 2011)

Lita -- great job!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Feb 26, 2011)

I see ya Lita! That bang is definitely thickening up!

Tonight I did a HOT with grapeseed and hemp oil. I'm too lazy to wash it out tonight I'll do it in the shower tomorrow morning. I think I'll do a twist out with my TWPMB and seal with my ceremide oil mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Amazhaan (Feb 26, 2011)

I used Joico K-Pak followed with AOHSR on 2/19 and 2/24... 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Lita (Feb 26, 2011)

JayAnn0513 divachyk Ms  b haven06 ......Thank you guys so much....I really appreciate it..





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 26, 2011)

Sealed with sesame seed & pumpkin seed oil mix...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 26, 2011)

I will be oiling my scalp with Claudie's Scalp Elixir in a bit.


----------



## empressri (Feb 27, 2011)

I got all of my oils...poured them in my lovely 16 oz glass bottle...added some sweet orange eo....decided to add more rice bran...but it was rose water!!! I was soooo mad lol but it smells good so it's okay.

ahhhh


----------



## Lita (Feb 27, 2011)

empressri said:


> I got all of my oils...poured them in my lovely 16 oz glass bottle...added some sweet orange eo....decided to add more rice bran...but it was rose water!!! I was soooo mad lol but it smells good so it's okay.
> 
> ahhhh


 
empressri
Awwww..Just shake it up..I love rose water..I would use it a final rinse/when I was on my henna kick...lol 

 *Make sure to store it in a cool dry area (low light/dark)



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 27, 2011)

I will be rinsing this grapeseed oil out of my hair in a hour.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 27, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Oiled my scalp with Claudie's last night. I seal my ends daily with Moku Serum. I can not wait until the next leg of the No Buy Challenge. I want to use a pass to buy *rice bran and hemp seed oil.*



shay -  you should!! I love these two!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been spritzing with aloe and ceramide mix.  Will HOT tomorrow with my ceramide mix after I henna/cassia.

I think my next ceramide oil mix will be just one or two oils vs a mix of oils.  Probably grapeseed since that's the oldest.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 27, 2011)

once again sealing my pincurls with my growth oil


----------



## divachyk (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll be glad when I use up some of my oils so that I can try rice bran and a few others I've seen mentioned within this thread.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Feb 28, 2011)

After my henna/indigo session on Saturday I deep conditioned with Elasta QP DPR-11 mixed with Aloe Vera Juice and wheat germ oil for about 2 hours. Then did another DC with Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose overnight. Rinsed Sunday morning and used my Protective Mist Bodifier as my leave-in.


----------



## cinnespice (Feb 28, 2011)

Deep condtioned with trader's joes nourish spa and hempseed oil. My hair is feeling a lot less dry now, big difference when i added a weekly co-wash.


----------



## girlcherokee (Feb 28, 2011)

i've been doing this with the last challenge with wonderful results - please add me to the list


----------



## halee_J (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome girlcherokee  What ceramide goodies are you using?


Did an o/n pre-poo with hempseed,sealed with more hempseed after washing


----------



## CrownCola (Feb 28, 2011)

I found this in my usual BSS for $2, and wondered how I'd never noticed it before.

I've been using it for about two weeks now, and my twists are sprung. A new main.  

Its locally made, black owned (just little extra perks), and claims to use all organic products. 












(Still clueless about resizing pics)


Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Lita (Feb 28, 2011)

CrownCola  Looks like you found a goodie...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CrownCola (Mar 1, 2011)

Lita 
I think so.  And at $2, it cant be beat, 
I just googled it and its a little different on their site, still not bad.

http://yahbless.com/pomade.htm


Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## empressri (Mar 1, 2011)

Lita said:


> empressri
> Awwww..Just shake it up..I love rose water..I would use it a final rinse/when I was on my henna kick...lol
> 
> *Make sure to store it in a cool dry area (low light/dark)
> ...



yeah that's how i keep all my stuff. it's in a glass amber bottle  my mixture does leave my hair feeling silky so i cant complain!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 3, 2011)

Steamed with grapeseed oil last night. Sealed with Moku serum this morning.


----------



## QueenFee (Mar 3, 2011)

Got a concoction that has been working for me so far, don't stone me now ladies this is what works for me lol.

two tbls blue magic
two tbls wild grow oil
two tbls hemp seed oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 3, 2011)

I added a warmed up mix of Hemp seed, Wheatgerm, Rice Bran, and Cocasta to my prepoo conditioner. My hair rinsed so silky.


----------



## empressri (Mar 3, 2011)

put some sunflower oil on top of my dc in my hair cause i had two weeks of shed hair that needed to come out asap.

going to seal with it when i braid it also.


----------



## Lita (Mar 3, 2011)

Re-moisturize hair with TW leave-in..Oiled scalp with tonic..Sealed ends with/Rice bran & Walnut oil....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 3, 2011)

preppoing w/ Chicoro Mix

will Dc w/ AO HSR mixed w/ Wheat Germ Oil.


----------



## Amazhaan (Mar 3, 2011)

Just DC'd with AOHSR... went ahead and purchased some Grape Seed Oil and Wheat Germ Oil tonight from amazon.com thanks to you ladies....


----------



## empressri (Mar 4, 2011)

holy moly must be something to use all of these oils. id been oiling my done over twists from a braidout all week before wash day (which was yesterday). had to detangle and get out two weeks of shed hair which was no easy feat let me tell ya.

time to rinse out my conditioner...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO little hairs in the tub!!!! okay maybe like 3 or 4 but that's it!! i havent seen that in the longest time and thought it was normal at my hair changed but there was hardly any yesterday!

so err these oils are here to stay!


----------



## hannan (Mar 4, 2011)

I have some Hemp Seed, Safflower, and Sesame Oil!



I think I'm going to put a mix of these on top of my dc tonight.


----------



## Lita (Mar 4, 2011)

empressri said:


> holy moly must be something to use all of these oils. id been oiling my done over twists from a braidout all week before wash day (which was yesterday). had to detangle and get out two weeks of shed hair which was no easy feat let me tell ya.
> 
> time to rinse out my conditioner...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO little hairs in the tub!!!! okay maybe like 3 or 4 but that's it!! i havent seen that in the longest time and thought it was normal at my hair changed but there was hardly any yesterday!
> 
> so err these oils are here to stay!



empressri  Who you telling 

 Very little hairs I have coming out after my wash on Tuesday/kept pulling my hair to make sure that was all 

..My hair is in-love with Rice bran,Sesame & Walnut to seal/after wash & dc...........Poppy,Argan & Medowform added to Dc (what a treat)......Pumpkin,Safflower..(nice rinse-out)....Mustard (great pre poo) and great scalp tonic).....Hemp seed (great combo oil) does everything.....Sunflower for (doll baby hair/look/feel..lol)...JBCO (for everything)...Jojoba (a wonderful base-oil) that can be added in with the others to stretch it out/better application...Emu (started adding a little/to all oils) better absorption/scalp & hair...Grape seed (works well before & after/ heat styling) 


*RICE BRAN,SESAME & WALNUT/My go-to oils/for knots on wet & dry hair..Also great refresher after I re-moisturize during the week (with-out) product build up...

~~~Wheat Germ-will not repurchase..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lita - why no repurchase on the Wheat germ oil?


----------



## mezzogirl (Mar 5, 2011)

Subscribing.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 5, 2011)

Did a hot then oil rinse with grapeseed on Friday followed by a cowash. Will be doing the hot & oil rinse, followed by a tea rinse, then cowash today. Again I used grapeseed oil. I will most likely finish my grapeseed oil this weekend so I will move on to my Sweet Almond Oil. 

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's elixir on Thursday night.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 5, 2011)

Still using WTO as prepoo, did a prepoo last night after sugar scalp scrub with ceramics oil mix(walnut,grape seed,sesame,salflower,kukui,almond).


----------



## Lita (Mar 5, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita - why no repurchase on the Wheat germ oil?



Brownie518 For me Wheat-germ & Hemp (are equal) in my experience..But,minus the smell with Hemp seed/sometimes I like to rub a little around the outer part of my eyes in the day-time/very soothing/dont need the fragrance of (WGO) to walk around with......I dont mind smelly stuff at night/because by day/its gone.....


*Forgot to add-My hair,scalp & skin loves (Apricot,Camellia & Sweet Almond oil) not only are the 3 oils great as a base/They work extremely well at keeping moisture on your skin/scalp with-out clogging pores...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## cutenss (Mar 5, 2011)

I am loving the HOT SIX oil to seal with.  But I do miss my grapeseed oil to seal with.  Since it is a lighter oil, I can "build on it".  But the the H6, It is heavier, so I have to be careful.  But using it to seal over the Cantu Shea Butter Leave In is :yummy:

My hair overall has made a turn for the better.  Between regular protein, maintaining my moisture levels, and keeping my porosity in check, I am loving my hair right now.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2011)

Oiled my scalp last night with Claudie's Elixir. I'm so proud of how consistent I have been with it. I have been doing it 3x/week since January. I think I've only missed 1 or 2 days.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 6, 2011)

Using wgo with aloervera as prepoo today.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 6, 2011)

Still on the hemp oil. I am loving this so much I really dunno when I'm gonna get back to the rice bran. I bought some walnut oil, I dunno when I'll use it though, right now I'm on an "If it ain't broke..." kinda vibe. I don't wanna be changing up too much stuff @ 5 months post.


Ltown your hair in your avi looks nice!


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm liking this challenge.  I had never heard much at all about ceramides before until I saw one of empressri's video's and she had the link to this thread so thanks empressri.  I did some research on them and I think they'd be great to add to my regimen and also this challenge is very do'able for me since I'm an oil user.  I think this is my first challenge.  I've never been big on them, I just kinda do my thing but this one I can handle, lol.  I need anything I can get to help with breakage.

I found this online (sorry if already posted, haven't read through the whole thread yet).  It's the oils that have ceramides and the percentage's they have.

Safflower oil 78%
Grape seed oil 73%
Poppyseed oil 70%
Sunflower oil 68%
Hemp oil 60%
Corn oil 59%
Wheat germ oil 55%
Cottonseed oil 54%
Soybean oil 51%
Walnut oil 51%
Sesame oil 45%
Rice bran oil 39%
Pistachio oil 32.7%
Peanut oil 32% [17]
Canola oil 21%
Egg yolk 16%
Linseed oil 15%
Lard 10%
Olive oil 10%
Palm oil 10%
Cocoa butter 3%
Macadamia oil 2%
Butter 2%
Coconut oil 2% 

What ceramide oils/products will you be using?

Safflower oil, Nexxus Aloe Rid, Lustrasilk Mango, Skala Ceramide 3, Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose


How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
Pre-poo w/safflower oil and apply several times a week to seal in moisturizer, DC or condition w/ceramide conditioner (no set schedule for that)



How often will you be using them?
I'll mostly be using the safflower oil and that will pretty much be daily.  I'll condition maybe once a month with something from the list.

Oh, and I just used safflower oil for the first time to day so we'll see how I like the results later.


----------



## Lita (Mar 6, 2011)

Pokahontas 

Welcome...Keep us posted (safflower) results..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 6, 2011)

What are some of the good oils to *seal *with??

I have hemp seed oil and WGO that I use regularly.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 6, 2011)

Pokahontas Welcome  ceramides are the bomb.com like Lita said let us know how the safflower oil works for you 


Nasdaq_Diva I love hemp and rice bran for sealing


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2011)

Oil rinsed with grapeseed. I finished it so my next oil rinse will be with Sweet Almond oil.

ETA: Sweet almond oil isn't ceramide rich. So I will continue to seal daily with the Moku Serum, I'm back to washing weekly with CON (green), and oiling my scalp 3x/wk with Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## Lita (Mar 6, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> What are some of the good oils to *seal *with??
> 
> I have hemp seed oil and WGO that I use regularly.




Nasdaq_Diva

I use Rice bran,Hemp seed & Walnut...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 6, 2011)

@Nasdaq  Diva   

 I also seal with hemp seed and rice bran, mixed with safflower. Really nice combo!


----------



## kaykaybobay (Mar 6, 2011)

Did an over night thru Saturday pre poo with grapeseed oil - thought I needed protein so this weekend I spent fixing that error.  I then washed and use matrix cera repair followed by a caster oil grapeseed mix.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 6, 2011)

*UPDATE*: I haven't been using ceramides for the last two washes completely by accident. I plan to get back into using them for the next wash.


----------



## Lita (Mar 7, 2011)

Sunday night-I took my braids out/re-moisturize my hair with Taliah Waajid (detangler)oiled my scalp with (Treasured Locks) herbal balm & added my JBCO mix to it/Sealed with Hemp seed /Applied CG pomade on ends (contains safflower,almond oil & WGO) my scalp feels refreshed & my hair feels soft...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Urban (Mar 7, 2011)

Ran out of my favourite ceramide conditioner this weekend. Only managed to cover the front part of my head. I can totally tell the difference! I'll never be without it ever again!


----------



## Lita (Mar 9, 2011)

3/6/11  -I took out my braids/oiled scalp/re-moisturize hair TW (detangle cream)/sealed with hemp seed/applied christine gant on ends..

3/8/11 -Last-night/took out braids (comb & finger combed hair)/re-moisturize/sealed with sesame & rice bran oil..TOTAL OF 14 HAIRS..Not bad for 3 days...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 9, 2011)

Pre-pooing tonight with rice bran oil. My relaxed hair is beginning to feel a little mushy so the rice bran is back in rotation


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Mar 9, 2011)

Update: Been using solely grapeseed oil and I LOVE it so much! Great for sealing! I am going to try the grapeseed butter next.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 9, 2011)

I ordered some sunflower oil... Still using the grapeseed oil faithfully.


----------



## Relentless (Mar 9, 2011)

I used the Redkin Anti Snap and wow, I didn't lose many hairs.  I am relaxed 4B.  Last week I washed my hair and put the Anti Snap in and let it air dry.  My beautician pressed my hair, but it was a little tangled when she was brushing it out.  I just have to figure out where I am going wrong in that regards, but loving the Redkin Anti Snap. This is a good thread.


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey ladies!

I did a corrective relaxer today, and I used Redken Deep Fuel mixed with Joico K-Pak for my protein step.  Also used GVP Anti-Snap leave in.

Doing an overnight DC w/ AOWC tonight.

HHG!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 10, 2011)

I will be sealing with Moku serum this morning. The ceramides have definitely made a difference with my hair. Earlier this week I was actually able to wear my hair in a bob. In the past my hair wouldn't lay right and would be sticking up all over the place.  I am so happy about that because me & my supervisor are leading two back to back trainings today and I like wearing the bob vs. a headband.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 10, 2011)

cutenss said:


> So I bought some *HOT SIX oil*. I love it for sealing. I also use it in my sulfur mix, that I use on my scalp. It is not as heavy as I thought it would be, and it leaves my end so silky. Can you say KEEPER


 
This is what I use and I LOVE it too!


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 10, 2011)

divachyk said:


> I'll be glad when I use up some of my oils so that I can try rice bran and a few others I've seen mentioned within this thread.


 
I been saying the same thing since I have came into this challenge, but to this day I have only used 1/2 oz of my HOT SIX. I have a small list just sitting in my phone to be checked off!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 10, 2011)

Relentless said:


> I used the *Redkin Anti Snap* and wow, I didn't lose many hairs.  I am relaxed 4B.  Last week I washed my hair and put the Anti Snap in and let it air dry.  My beautician pressed my hair, but it was a little tangled when she was brushing it out.  I just have to figure out where I am going wrong in that regards, but loving the Redkin Anti Snap. This is a good thread.





baglady215 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I did a corrective relaxer today, and I used Redken Deep Fuel mixed with Joico K-Pak for my protein step.  Also used GVP *Anti-Snap* leave in.
> 
> ...




I've been hearing alot of good things about this anti-snap...I'm tempted.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 10, 2011)

What ceramide oils/products will you be using? safflower, hempseed, and wheatgerm oils

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) pre-poo and sealing

How often will you be using them? every other day


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 10, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> What ceramide oils/products will you be using? safflower, hempseed, and wheatgerm oils
> 
> How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) pre-poo and sealing
> 
> How often will you be using them? every other day


 
morehairplease Welcome HHJ


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 10, 2011)

Checking in: Still sealing with oil and favoring Wheat Germ Oil

Using Aubrey Organics and wash and cowash days.


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 10, 2011)

halee_J said:


> I've been hearing alot of good things about this anti-snap...I'm tempted.


 
@ halee_J It's good stuff. Used it about 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 10, 2011)

Have been using hemp seed, grapeseed, and wheat germ...will continue to use and experiment with other oils rich in ceramides...my hair loves the grapeseed oil best!  My hair also loves Hot 6 Oil...and this oil has a generous amount of oils with ceramides and some good herbs...this is a staple of mine.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm getting tired my oil  smell, too many mixes together without any sweet smell. But i'm using it up and will narrow down.


----------



## hannan (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I'll prepoo with safflower oil. I've been sealing with it and it's been lovely!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 10, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> What ceramide oils/products will you be using? safflower, hempseed, and wheatgerm oils
> 
> How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) pre-poo and sealing
> 
> How often will you be using them? every other day



morehairplease Welcome!  Do you have a fav among those you mentioned? I lurves me some hemp oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 11, 2011)

I looove Redken Anti Snap!! Long time staple for me.  

My favorite oils (thanks to this thread) are *hemp seed, rice bran, and safflower.* I have some grapeseed on the way and I'm about to order emu and walnut.  

I got my sis hooked on my ceramide oil mix, now. Her hair is definitely benefiting.


----------



## Amazhaan (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm DCing right now with AOHSR and added some extra Wheat Germ Oil. I  will then CW with Tresemme Naturals MC and wear my not so TWA to work...sealed with Grape Seed Oil...


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 11, 2011)

halee_J said:


> I've been hearing alot of good things about this anti-snap...I'm tempted.



halee_J, I've tried the Redken and the Sally's version.  Sally's is just as good, and it's only $5.  I love this stuff.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 11, 2011)

halee_J said:


> morehairplease Welcome!  Do you have a fav among those you mentioned? I lurves me some hemp oil



I like the hemp seed oil but with it only lasting 8 weeks from the time it is opened I am less reluctant to repurchase it. The wheatgerm oil is tad bit heavy for my fine strands but when combined with the hemp seed oil my hair seems likes cookies for some reason. I have not opened the safflower oil yet but plan to this weekend when I prepoo.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 11, 2011)

Relentless princesslocks baglady215 Ok I'm definitley going to pick some up online  Baglady thanks for the heads up on the GVP version, can't beat 5 bucks!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll be pampering my hair tonight! Using Silicone Mix products and a little grapeseed oil.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## halee_J (Mar 11, 2011)

morehairplease about the hemp oil lasting for 8 weeks; JMO, but I think that applies to consumption. I have abottle that I purchased and started using a *while* ago, like nearly 4 months ago . I've kept it in the fridge and its fine, works the same to me. I haven't noticed any change in the smell or consistency.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 11, 2011)

halee_J said:


> morehairplease about the hemp oil lasting for 8 weeks; JMO, but I think that applies to consumption. I have abottle that I purchased and started using a *while* ago, like nearly 4 months ago . I've kept it in the fridge and its fine, works the same to me. I haven't noticed any change in the smell or consistency.



wow, thanks so much for sharing this! This occurred to me but I wondered if the expiration date was meant for consumption or not. I have fine strands and not much hair and this bottle has lasted me for some time now. When I first brought it, I attempted to take a tbsp. and quickly spit it out and made a prepoo with it.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 11, 2011)

morehairplease said:


> wow, thanks so much for sharing this! This occurred to me but I wondered if the expiration date was meant for consumption or not. I have fine strands and not much hair and this bottle has lasted me for some time now. *When I first brought it, I attempted to take a tbsp. and quickly spit it out and made a prepoo with it*.



This made me LOL because the same thing happened to me. I tried to take a tablespoon too and um...   I dunno how people put that stuff on salads erplexed, I guess its an acquired taste


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 11, 2011)

halee_J said:


> This made me LOL because the same thing happened to me. I tried to take a tablespoon too and um...   I dunno how people put that stuff on salads erplexed, *I guess its an acquired taste*



It is indeed....not one I will acquire though.


----------



## MoHair09 (Mar 11, 2011)

For the ones that are mixing the oils, what types of bottles are you mixing them in?? Are you many the amount for one use or many uses?? Thanks


----------



## empressri (Mar 12, 2011)

MoHair09 said:


> For the ones that are mixing the oils, what types of bottles are you mixing them in?? Are you many the amount for one use or many uses?? Thanks



16 oz glass amber bottle. i fill it up!


----------



## empressri (Mar 12, 2011)

washed and conditioned yesterday, twisted with jane carter lock and twist which is too light for my tastes but sealed with my oil so my hair feels okay. not as buttery as when i used my curl junkie honey butta but i need to use up this jane carter stuff. erplexed


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2011)

MoHair09 said:


> For the ones that are mixing the oils, what types of bottles are you mixing them in?? Are you many the amount for one use or many uses?? Thanks


I use regular color bottles from sally's, filled for several uses.


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2011)

After my wash & Dc last night..I sealed with Sunflower oil/Christine gant pomade on ends...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Relentless (Mar 12, 2011)

I just bought some Grapeseed oil from Wholefoods.  I saw the Sunflower, Emu and Walnut Oil.  I will eventually try those too.


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 12, 2011)

So I'm loving the safflower oil so far.  It's light and dosen't weigh my hair down, makes it silky.  My hair is drenched in it right now for my first pre-poo with it and I'm gonna use the Skala Ceramides conditioner today.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 12, 2011)

Quick Question: Are the oils you ladies using unrefined or refined?

Up until this point, all the oils I use are unrefined. If I did purchase refined, say from TJMaxx or the Grocery store, do you think all the ceramide goodies will be gone?


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Mar 12, 2011)

used sunflower oil when pre-pooing this week. after washing my hair it was shiny and so soft. it seems to work just as good as my amla oil except without the smell.   and it's cheaper


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm gonna wash later on so I'm applying my ceramide mix of Hemp, Rice Bran, and Safflower. I'll leave that on for a while, then wash.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 12, 2011)

Planning on doing a henna tomorrow; will add some hemp oil to the mix and see how that goes


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 12, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Planning on doing a henna tomorrow; will add some hemp oil to the mix and see how that goes


 
Good idea . I'm doing a cassia gloss tomorrow although I am contemplating actually just doing a paste and I was planning to add amla oil. I think I will add either gleau oil or the moku oil instead.


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2011)

Any-one notice your hair drying faster since incorporating ceramides? * I air dry & its drying a lot faster..A good thing with-out question 

/Just want to see if any-one else is having the same positive results....




*Thanks OP for starting the challenge 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lita- you know, I never thought about the drying time. SO asked me the other day how long I usually stay under the dryer. He said it seemed like I wasn't under as long as I usually am. I didn't even think anything of it at the time. I'll have to pay attention later when I dry.


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita- you know, I never thought about the drying time. SO asked me the other day how long I usually stay under the dryer. He said it seemed like I wasn't under as long as I usually am. I didn't even think anything of it at the time. I'll have to pay attention later when I dry.



Brownie518  I just notice this/I was feeling my hair & the roots are dry/the length is a little damp..My hair air drying takes 3 days..Last week when I air dried/the same thing...VERY PLEASED......Its drys so nice,soft & smooth 

 Creamides are a keeper for me....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> @Lita- you know, I never thought about the drying time. *SO asked me the other day how long I usually stay under the dryer. He said it seemed like I wasn't under as long as I usually am.* I didn't even think anything of it at the time. I'll have to pay attention later when I dry.


 
Brownie518

Hmp. He was probably ready to Massage That Scalp


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 12, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hmp. *He was probably ready to Massage That Scalp*









 he probably was, too.....


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lita said:


> Any-one notice your hair drying faster since incorporating ceramides? * I air dry & its drying a lot faster..A good thing with-out question
> 
> /Just want to see if any-one else is having the same positive results....
> 
> ...


 


Brownie518 said:


> @Lita- you know, I never thought about the drying time. SO asked me the other day how long I usually stay under the dryer. He said it seemed like I wasn't under as long as I usually am. I didn't even think anything of it at the time. I'll have to pay attention later when I dry.


I thought I mentioned it but I guess I didn't . It used to take my hair at least 8 hours to fully dry now it is about 1/2 that and I thought it was weird since my hair is growing  .


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 12, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> I thought I mentioned it but I guess I didn't . It used to take my hair at least 8 hours to fully dry *now it is about 1/2 that and I thought it was weird since my hair is growing*  .



...thats good, though, Shay. I don't like sitting around with my hair wet and I can barely stand being under the dryer so its a good thing, for real!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 12, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva  IMO I think there is ceramide benefit in the refined oils, because ceramides are large molecules that take a lot of energy to breakdown, making them stable at very high temperatures. Like other "long chain" lipids I think would be able to withstand the high temperatures and solvents used in the refining process. I think though some loss will come from filtering of the oil multiple times during the process. So it wouldn't have as much goodies as the unrefined stuff, I think there is still some "fairy dust" in there 

BTW the rice bran oil I use is refined. Loves it.

lilikoi what do you think? We need your chemist input


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 12, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## Lita (Mar 13, 2011)

Today-Re-moisturize my hair BF/finger combed/oil scalp TL/sealed with Rice bran,Sesame seed/christine gant pomade on ends......




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aireen (Mar 13, 2011)

Back on track with ceramides. Pre-pooing with safflower oil and conditioner right now.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 13, 2011)

Been kinda on track.. I never ordered that Aubrey Organics like I thought I would, ended up buying shescentit products instead.  I gotta say Wheat Germ Oil is the business because my ends haven't been looking thin at all lately so I'm putting the scissors down and seeing where this challenge takes my hair!


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 14, 2011)

Finally got some safflower oil, I plan on putting it in EVERYTHING:






I'm gonna use this up, it's hemp based and smells fantastic:


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 14, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> Been kinda on track.. I never ordered that Aubrey Organics like I thought I would, ended up buying shescentit products instead. I gotta say *Wheat Germ Oil is the business* because my ends haven't been looking thin at all lately so I'm putting the scissors down and seeing where this challenge takes my hair!


 
DayDreamist I LOVE Wheat Germ Oil too.


----------



## CrownCola (Mar 14, 2011)

Still using ceramide oils on twists (spray bottle), but I'm lazy about it, so I just mixed some together (hemp & sunflower).  I honestly haven't seen a big enough difference in using them separately to keep doing it.
Did I miss any drawbacks to doing it this way...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 14, 2011)

Just came from the health food store! Got some Grape Seed Oil


----------



## Love Always (Mar 14, 2011)

Can someone answer this question for me, what oil has the highest content of ceramides?


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 14, 2011)

Love Always said:


> Can someone answer this question for me, what oil has the highest content of ceramides?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Safflower....it has 78%.  I put all the ceramide oils and the percentage that's in them on post #413.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 14, 2011)

I can't say my hair dries faster under a hair dryer, like Brownie i don't like sitting under it or anything long is why i'm DIY.  Ceramides have definatlely  kept my hair moist and being part of this challenge and the oils one with Idaret'shair I'm using my oils.


----------



## Love Always (Mar 14, 2011)

Pokahontas said:


> Safflower....it has 78%.  I put all the ceramide oils and the percentage that's in them on post #413.



Thanks Pokahontas!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aireen (Mar 14, 2011)

Pokahontas and Love Always,

Sorry to intrude but there's a misconception about the amount of ceramides within an oil. Safflower does have ceramides but that percentage (78%) represents linoleic acid, not ceramides.

Please refer to this link and the post made by lilikoi: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=12805357#post12805357


----------



## halee_J (Mar 14, 2011)

Love Always and Pokahontas, that list actually refers to linoleic acid percentages not ceramides see here. We discussed that a little while back upthread. However, lilikoi posted an article which suggests that oils high in linoleic acid may also be high in ceramides  I haven't yet seen anything on percentages of ceramides in oils.

ETA: Thanks for the link Aireen


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 15, 2011)

Got got done relaxing cant wait until the morning when I wash my DC out to M&S with my HOT SIX.... I also got me some Emu Oil, but I dont use it on my hair I use it on my lashes.


----------



## Lita (Mar 15, 2011)

pre poo last night (bang only) 4hrs/wash,Dc/on roots used sesame oil/length canola oil..
Loving the Canola oil on length..My roots,scalp is loving Sesame oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## MoHair09 (Mar 15, 2011)

empressri said:


> 16 oz glass amber bottle. i fill it up!



If you dont mind me asking, where did get your bottle from?? Thanks


----------



## halee_J (Mar 15, 2011)

Update: the henna with the hemp oil was  My hair felt very smooth, immediately after rinsing out, smoother than henna alone or with EVOO.


----------



## Lita (Mar 16, 2011)

Doing a overnight pre poo with Brahmi oil on scalp/On bottom of hair & ends..Wheat germ & JBCO..(a lot of Wheat Germ oil)


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 16, 2011)

I recently tweaked my weekly reggie and I'm on week 3 of this and I'm loving it!
step 1. shampoo with organix tea tree & mint (i don't like it but gotta use it up) mixed 50/50 with HE or V05 conditioner 
step 2. conditioner mixed with 1 large egg and wheat germ oil and cover for 15 min
step 3. deep condition (ORS pak or Cholesteral)w/ wheat germ oil for 10 min and rinse with cool water.
step 4. moisturize with HE LTR spritz with infusium leave in and I seal my ends first w/ wheat germ oil then entire length with my whipped shea/avocado/mango butter which i mixed with amla/wheat germ/grapeseed oils all equal parts except a lil more wheat germ of course. yeah my hair stinks a lil but I wear half wigs alot so its all good. Plus my fine hair has gotten thicker with the use of wheat germ oil . Now most of my reggie is all about wheat germ oil.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 16, 2011)

Pokahontas said:


> Safflower....it has 78%.  I put all the ceramide oils and the percentage that's in them on post #413.


 Just found a huge bottle of this in my fridge. I forgot I bought it..I usually use it for cooking. Can't wait to try it out on my hair


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 16, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Update: the henna with the hemp oil was  My hair felt very smooth, immediately after rinsing out, smoother than henna alone or with EVOO.



Hey miss halee...  what else do you put in your henna mix?  Do you mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## halee_J (Mar 16, 2011)

baglady215 sure! My mix mix is really simple:

 200g henna
 enough hot water to make a brownie batter paste
 ~2tbs oil

I let it sit covered for a 2-4 hrs before applying it to my head


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 16, 2011)

Claudie's Braid Spray has wheat germ oil has the 3rd ingredient. I haven't tried it yet but want to pass on that information. I plan to alternate it with my other sprays.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 16, 2011)

Love Always said:


> Can someone answer this question for me, what oil has the highest content of ceramides?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Better yet - what's the top 3 *just in case the top is not readily available in my area*


----------



## Amazhaan (Mar 16, 2011)

I DC with AOHSR and WGO mix and CW with Kenra MC. 

I decided to do an overnight baggie, and I'm using Lustrasilk Shea  Butter and Mango Cholesterol, Honey and Grape Seed Oil mix with a baggie and scarf.


----------



## Lita (Mar 17, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Better yet - what's the top 3 *just in case the top is not readily available in my area*



divachyk

Safflower 78%

Grape seed 73%

Poppy seed 70%


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 17, 2011)

Wednesday at 5pm after having pre pooing since Tuesday evening with brahmi on scalp /JBCO,Wheat Germ on length/wash out..Talk about nice & smooth/Dc with RedKen real control (ceramide)/Rinsed with BF Pistachio cond (ceramide)/On scalp Nioxin #8 2min rinsed scalp only..Sealed with Argan & Sesame oil...

*Use Nioxin smoothing silk for a lite blow-dry & lite flat ion...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 17, 2011)

Im in.  Maybe this will be the motivation I need to get back on my journey, I have been slipping 

What ceramide oils/products will you be using?
I will be using Safflower/Sunflower Oil and/or Grapeseed oil and Silicon Mix conditioner

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
all of the aforementioned.

How often will you be using them? I will most likey be using them every other day.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Mar 17, 2011)

Checking in:

Will wash this weekend with Creme of Nature (Green Bottle/Old Formula) 
and DC with Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango Cholesterol..
My hair will love me for this Im sure..this combination always leaves me with soft, silky hair.


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 17, 2011)

Did a henna gloss over the weekend and I mixed grapeseed oil and Walnut oil in my mixture and I must say this is the 1st time my hair was ever this soft using the henna gloss. It rinsed out so look and my hair never look that good b4.  When I used the Indigo that was another story..


----------



## Lita (Mar 17, 2011)

LadyMacgyver said:


> Did a henna gloss over the weekend and I mixed grapeseed oil and Walnut oil in my mixture and I must say this is the 1st time my hair was ever this soft using the henna gloss. It rinsed out so look and my hair never look that good b4.  When I used the Indigo that was another story..



LadyMacgyver



 

Nice & wavy with BLING,BLING....

*What I like about using Ceramides (Results) are notice quickly & with long term use/gets even better... 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, went and bought my Safflower Oil at lunch, will start tonight ..
Is it too much to add it to my silicon mix? lol


----------



## empressri (Mar 17, 2011)

these oils are something else. ive been laying on my hair for the past few days cause ive been too sick to care...and it doesnt feel dry at all. im amazed.


----------



## QueenFee (Mar 17, 2011)

Baggied with hot six oil mix with hemp seed oil and I liked it, did it for three days now it's time to wash...Still hanging in there.


----------



## Lita (Mar 17, 2011)

empressri said:


> these oils are something else. ive been laying on my hair for the past few days cause ive been too sick to care...and it doesnt feel dry at all. im amazed.



empressri



  I hope you feel better... 
	



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## empressri (Mar 17, 2011)

Lita said:


> empressri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lets just say the food poisoning i had was NO JOKE. thanks honey 

noticed less shedding and breakage this wash!! very pleased! id been oiling my twists morning and night using my lil mixture.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 17, 2011)

empressri said:


> these oils are something else. ive been laying on my hair for the past few days cause ive been too sick to care...and it doesnt feel dry at all. im amazed.



empressri - I hope you are feeling better!! 

I have also been sick since last week, with a sinus infection, sick as a dog, and SO kept saying 'Dang, you're hair is shiny and smooth!' I also had fallen on ice and hurt my back bad so the only thing I was doing was applying my ceramide mix and tying it up.  I didn't even think about it til I saw your post. 

Lita - I paid attention this time and I definitely noticed a shorter drying time under the dryer. I love that.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Im excited. I finally got my sunflower oil. will be prepooing with it tomorrow. Ill probably mix it with argan oil and evoo.


----------



## empressri (Mar 17, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> empressri - I hope you are feeling better!!
> 
> I have also been sick since last week, with a sinus infection, sick as a dog, and SO kept saying 'Dang, you're hair is shiny and smooth!' I also had fallen on ice and hurt my back bad so the only thing I was doing was applying my ceramide mix and tying it up.  I didn't even think about it til I saw your post.
> 
> Lita - I paid attention this time and I definitely noticed a shorter drying time under the dryer. I love that.



girl doing a soup and liquid diet, more liquid than anything!! you poor baby!! i hope you feel better!!

yeah i was using my mix all week. err left SO's pillowcase kinda dark too  but he's used to it. it will go in the wash this week


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Mar 18, 2011)

KhandiB said:


> Okay, went and bought my Safflower Oil at lunch, will start tonight ..
> Is it too much to add it to my silicon mix? lol


 
Not sure about this one.. I know people are adding oils to their conditioners.. My conditioners are the cheapy ones that I am adding the oils to..


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 18, 2011)

is argan oil a ceramide oil because i really <3 it lol


----------



## Lita (Mar 18, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> is argan oil a ceramide oil because i really <3 it lol



chelseatiara     Argan oil is not a Ceramide..But,You can add it to your ceramide mix for extra shine & sealing...

*I added Argan oil with my Sesame & the results are past AMAZING!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 18, 2011)

Lita said:


> @chelseatiara     Argan oil is not a Ceramide..But,You can add it to your ceramide mix for extra shine & sealing...
> 
> *I added Argan oil with my Sesame & the results are past AMAZING!
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!





thanks!! i keep using my growth oil mix with wheat germ and grapeseed  oil for oil rinses and hot oil treatments and my argan oil for sealing


----------



## Lita (Mar 18, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> thanks!! i keep using my growth oil mix with wheat germ and grapeseed  oil for oil rinses and hot oil treatments and my argan oil for sealing



chelseatiara I did a hot oil with Argan -Results soft,fluffy bouncing hair...

*You can add it to Dc & your rinse (Always great results)


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 18, 2011)

empressri and Brownie518 I hope you ladies are feeling better  

@ KhandiB Welcome!  Come back and tell us how the safflower oil in the DC goes, if you try it


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 18, 2011)

Just got done co-washing with Hempz. Going to use my usual leave in of Hempz, Castor, Aloe Juice. Instead of adding my usual WGO and sealing with Hemp Seed oil, I'm going to add Grape Seed oils. Then, I'll seal with WGO/HSO combined.

I've read that grape seed is a light oil. So that'll be in the leave in portion. Is Safflower a leave in, or sealant for you guys?


----------



## Lita (Mar 18, 2011)

TODAY-Hot oiled my bang with Macadamia & Poppy seed oil/sulfate free poo wash out/Dc Moroccan Restorative mask 15 min (contains Canola oil-ceramide)/nioxin#8 scalp/Rinsed with BF Pistachio con/TW leave-in....Sealed with Sesame & Argan oil.....Full,Fluffy,Soft bang...



*I'm getting fabulous results with Ceramides and (the products with-out) I add it to.... 



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 18, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Just got done co-washing with Hempz. Going to use my usual leave in of Hempz, Castor, Aloe Juice. Instead of adding my usual WGO and sealing with Hemp Seed oil, I'm going to add Grape Seed oils. Then, I'll seal with WGO/HSO combined.
> 
> I've read that grape seed is a light oil. So that'll be in the leave in portion. Is Safflower a leave in, or sealant for you guys?



Nasdaq_Diva  I have used it as both/Remember a little goes a long way with Safflower oil (because) it goes on lite & when your hair drys (if heavy handed) it will feel & look greasy..Just watch the amount you use/either way (leave-in or sealant) its great...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 18, 2011)

I just made a new oil mix:

Hemp Seed
Grapeseed
Emu 
Argan
Walnut
 I'll be using it mainly for sealing.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 18, 2011)

empressri said:


> girl doing a soup and liquid diet, more liquid than anything!! you poor baby!! i hope you feel better!!
> 
> yeah i was using my mix all week. err left SO's pillowcase kinda dark too  but he's used to it. it will go in the wash this week



Thanks, girl!! Yeah, I've been on tea and soup all week! 



chelseatiara said:


> is argan oil a ceramide oil because i really <3 it lol



 Argan oil is so nice, isn't it?? I just got some in the mail today and made a new mix with it and some ceramide oils. 



halee_J said:


> @empressri and @Brownie518 I hope you ladies are feeling better



Thanks, halee!!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 18, 2011)

Lita:

Thanks for the activity you bring in this thread.

So, so far my grape seed incld in my leave in worked well. Sealing with the WGO and Hemp Seed has left tons of moisture in my hair STILL! So much shine, moisturized coils.

I'm going to use my ayurvedic powders tomorrow, afterwards use the same leave in recipe and sealing oils as today. If my hair feels as often as it does right now then  I'll know its no fluke.


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey ladies! I my routine and products are pretty much the same BUT I went through my stash and found QB's Tea Tree & Grapeseed Therapeutic Pomade. Ah, grapeseed you say, well I used it as a detangler and found it much easier and soften my ends much more than plain ol' EVOO.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 20, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Planning to use my ceramide enriched YTC CC later. 

Can anyone tell me what ceramide oils they're loving currently? I plan to try a new oil after this bottle or the next bottle of safflower oil.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 20, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Planning to use my ceramide enriched YTC CC later.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what ceramide oils they're loving currently? I plan to try a new oil after this bottle or the next bottle of safflower oil.



I love this oil mix! im Dc'n with it tonight 

African Pride Olive Miracle Growth Oil about 2.99 from Sallys

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Glycine  Soja (Soybean) Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, T*riticum Vulgare  (Wheat) Germ Oil*, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis  (Jojoba) Oil, Vitis Vinifera *(Grape) Seed Oil*, Persia Gratissima  (Avocado) Oil [contains Vitamins B2, D, A, E, K, and Potassium], Linum  Usitassimum (Flax) Seed Oil, Equisetum Hiemale (Horsetail) Extract, Silk  Amino Acids, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Protein, Glycine Soja (Soybean)  Protein, Hydrolyzed Oat Protein, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein PG-Propyl  Silanetriol, Pheny Trimenthicone, CI47000 (D&C Yellow 11), CI 61565  (D&C Green #6), TBHQ, Propylparaben, Parfum (Fragrance), Lanolin  Oil, C12-C14 Alkyl Benzoate[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]

http://texturemenatural.blogspot.com/2011/03/product-review-african-pride-olive.html


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2011)

Oiled my hair tonight with Rice bran & Sesame seed/On the ends applied Njoi creations pomade....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkHair (Mar 20, 2011)

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*
Wheat germ and grapeseed oils
*
How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*
I'll be using them to pre-poo, added to DC, add to BT.
*
How often will you be using them?*
I'll be using them weekly, and since it is going to be heating up...bi-weekly


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Planning to use my ceramide enriched YTC CC later.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what ceramide oils they're loving currently? I plan to try a new oil after this bottle or the next bottle of safflower oil.



Aireen I'm currently loving..Rice bran,Walnut & Sesame seed....Hemp seed is awesome too!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aireen (Mar 20, 2011)

Lita said:


> Aireen I'm currently loving..Rice bran,Walnut & Sesame seed....Hemp seed is awesome too!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Sesame has ceramides?!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 20, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Planning to use my ceramide enriched YTC CC later.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what ceramide oils they're loving currently? I plan to try a new oil after this bottle or the next bottle of safflower oil.



Aireen - I am loving Hemp Seed, Walnut, and Safflower  Those are my top 3. Rice bran is excellent, also.


----------



## Aireen (Mar 20, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Aireen - I am loving Hemp Seed, Walnut, and Safflower  Those are my top 3. Rice bran is excellent, also.



Does walnut smell nice? What about hemp seed?


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 20, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Does walnut smell nice? What about hemp seed?



Nice...? Well, the hemp and the safflower don't have too much of a scent, IMO. I'll have to really take a sniff of the Walnut and see. I'll let you know.


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2011)

Aireen said:


> Sesame has ceramides?!




Aireen

Yes, it does...and I love it...45%


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aireen (Mar 20, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Nice...? Well, the hemp and the safflower don't have too much of a scent, IMO. I'll have to really take a sniff of the Walnut and see. I'll let you know.



Yeah I'm using Saff. right now and it's really light with hardly any scent. Walnut I'm guessing would smell nice and nutty? LOL.


----------



## halee_J (Mar 21, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> I love this oil mix! im Dc'n with it tonight
> 
> African Pride Olive Miracle Growth Oil about 2.99 from Sallys
> 
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Glycine  Soja (Soybean) Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, T*riticum Vulgare  (Wheat) Germ Oil*, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Simmondsia Chinensis  (Jojoba) Oil, Vitis Vinifera *(Grape) Seed Oil*, Persia Gratissima  (Avocado) Oil [contains Vitamins B2, D, A, E, K, and Potassium], Linum  Usitassimum (Flax) Seed Oil, Equisetum Hiemale (Horsetail) Extract, Silk  Amino Acids, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Protein, Glycine Soja (Soybean)  Protein, Hydrolyzed Oat Protein, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein PG-Propyl  Silanetriol, Pheny Trimenthicone, CI47000 (D&C Yellow 11), CI 61565  (D&C Green #6), TBHQ, Propylparaben, Parfum (Fragrance), Lanolin  Oil, C12-C14 Alkyl Benzoate[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]



These ingredients look great  Glad you're liking it. I'm tempeted to try it but my hair probably won't like it because of the coconut oil. CO = hard hair for me 




Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Planning to use my ceramide enriched YTC CC later.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what ceramide oils they're loving currently? I plan to try a new oil after this bottle or the next bottle of safflower oil.




Hempseed, hempseed hempseed! makes my hair silky, soft and and shine shine shine  



DarkHair said:


> *What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*
> Wheat germ and grapeseed oils
> *
> How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*
> ...



DarkHair Welcome!  Your reggie sounds good, do you mix your oils?


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2011)

Been cowashing with Oyin's Honey Hemp the past two weeks alternating with protein cowashers or reconstructors. Why did I just make the connection last night about "hemp" ?


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 21, 2011)

This weekend I Conditioned with KeraPro Intense Treatment which has Safflower Oil,  After I washed I used pure Safflower Oil and Cream of Nature Argan Oil Serum.

Gotta tell you, this is the softest and most manageable my hair has EVER been


----------



## DarkHair (Mar 21, 2011)

halee_J said:


> DarkHair Welcome!  Your reggie sounds good, do you mix your oils?



Thank you for the warm welcome  I surely will mix my oils. I'm currently taking out micros, and I presume it will take me until Friday. In the meantime im putting Joico K-Pak on my new growth. Hopefully my order of grape seed and WGO will be in. Since I'm transitioning, I'll also mix mine with mango and shea butters, and coconut oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2011)

DarkHair said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome  I surely will mix my oils. I'm currently taking out micros, and I presume it will take me until Friday. In the meantime im putting Joico K-Pak on my new growth. Hopefully my order of grape seed and WTO will be in. Since I'm transitioning, I'll also mix mine with mango and shea butters, and coconut oil.



DarkHair - welcome!!


----------



## cinnespice (Mar 21, 2011)

Still deep condtioning and co-washing with hempseed oil. My hair is getting better.


----------



## leiah (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been oil rinsing and sealing with grapeseed oil and hemp seed oil for about a month and I really don't find that they do anything special to my hair.  I'm trying to use up the hemp seed oil and the grapeseed oil is only for cooking now.  My hair feels better with jojoba, olive, and coconut oils.

I have been using a conditioner with sunflower oil in the top ingredients that my hair really likes, so I might experiment with that, but overall I don't think ceramides do anything for me.  Aubrey organics jojoba & aloe conditioner actually over conditioned my hair and took a while to recover from

Am I doing something wrong?  Is anyone else not getting great results from ceramides?


----------



## halee_J (Mar 22, 2011)

leiah you may not be doing anything wrong, not everything works for everybody. Having said that though, have you tried them as a pre-poo? personally I get the best results from these oils as a pre-poo treatment. Since your hair likes the condish with sunflower oil iwould try that as well. Whatever you decide, keep us posted


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

halee_J said:


> leiah you may not be doing anything wrong, not everything works for everybody. Having said that though, have you tried them as a pre-poo? personally I get the best results from these oils as a pre-poo treatment. Since your hair likes the condish with sunflower oil iwould try that as well. Whatever you decide, keep us posted



leiah Yes halee_J is absolutely right/you should try the sunflower oil on its own/

*The oils that gave me so so results I use them to pre poo & hot oil...

*The Ceramides that give me fantastic results Rice bran,Sesame & Walnut are keepers/just using up the rest,not to waste money...

*Please keep us posted...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

Used my Brahmi paste today mixed with Taliah Waajid con & pumpkin seed oil 15min/Rinsed with BF cotton cleanser/Dc 20 min nioxin#8 on scalp argan con length/Sealed with Sesame & Argan oil/brahmi oil on scalp/njoi creations pomade on ends...Nice full soft hair..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## princesslocks (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey @leiah I'm chiming in. @halee_J and @Lita are absolutely right you should try the sunflower oil on its own. I use a conditioner that has Wheat germ Oil as it's top ingriedient and quickly found out that my hair loves Wheat Germ Oil.  

So go ahead and give the sunflower oil a try...


----------



## temfash (Mar 23, 2011)

halee_J said:


> leiah you may not be doing anything wrong, not everything works for everybody. Having said that though, have you tried them as a pre-poo? personally I get the best results from these oils as a pre-poo treatment. Since your hair likes the condish with sunflower oil iwould try that as well. Whatever you decide, keep us posted



I agree, the Hemp seed oil worked really great as a pre-poo my hair was so smooth after shampooing it out, if I was brave enough I could have just applied a leave-in and kept it moving.


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi all, I am joining as a latecomer (and newbie) to the ceramides challenge. Here are my answers:

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*

Grapeseed oil, Hemp oil

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)*

Hemp oil for pre-poo; Grapeseed oil for leave-in and as a heat protector when I thermal press my edges

*How often will you be using them?*
Pre-poo every week and leave-in every other day


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Mar 23, 2011)

YAY! I got my hempseed and walnut oil from soapmaking.com... I'm so happy! Liking the smell of the walnut not so much the hempseed. Plan on alternating each oil when pre-pooing just to see if I can tell tell a difference. Also might swing a oil in my leave-in. YAY! I couldn't wait... While typing this I paused a sealed with the walnut...


----------



## Lita (Mar 24, 2011)

Oiled my edges & parts with Brahmi..

*Rubbed Sesame seed & Argan oil thru my hair...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Mar 24, 2011)

Lita said:


> Used my Brahmi paste today


Lita,
How often are you using your brahmi pack? That's my favorite powder. I did a full brahmi pack today w/100g mixed with hibiscus tea 

Added my leave in and sealed with grape seed, WGO and hemp seed. Hair feels lovely.


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2011)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Lita,
> How often are you using your brahmi pack? That's my favorite powder. I did a full brahmi pack today w/100g mixed with hibiscus tea
> 
> Added my leave in and sealed with grape seed, WGO and hemp seed. Hair feels lovely.




Nasdaq_Diva

Since spring is here once a month/In the winter not so much/its hard for me to find my fav conditioners...But,Brahmi,Hibiscus & Maca are my go to powders...

*Hibiscus I add to my unwanted conditioners/and it becomes a quality conditioner,adding Creamides to it makes it better...lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2011)

Re-moisturize my bang with water & Bf leave-in/oiled scalp with Brahmi/Sealed with Sesame seed oil...(my bang is growing & getting thicker)


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 26, 2011)

I did a HOT the other day with Safflower oil. Last night, I oiled up with the Grapeseed and let it sit for a while then washed. I just sealed up with my ceramide mix.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 27, 2011)

Prepooed with sunflower oil yesterday.


----------



## empressri (Mar 27, 2011)

did wash and goes all last week, and just scrunched a little of the oil into my curls. but it got so cold again so i twisted my hair two days ago and i just rub the oil into my twists before wrapping my hair at night.

i used sweet orange eo in it and SO was sniffing my head tonight.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Still using Hot Six daily to seal and added Safflower Oil to my CON GREEN shampoo.....

Sent from MyTouch 4G, using LHCF app.....


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Scalp Elixir.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 27, 2011)

empressri said:


> did wash and goes all last week, and just scrunched a little of the oil into my curls. but it got so cold again so i twisted my hair two days ago and i just rub the oil into my twists before wrapping my hair at night.
> 
> i used sweet orange eo in it and *SO was sniffing my head tonight.*








I used a little BFH leave in and sealed up with Walnut and Grapeseed mixed.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Mar 27, 2011)

stopped adding wheat germ oil to my cowash mixture but I added it to my egg protien and DC mixtures and I still seal my ends with it almost daily.  SHESCENTIT marshmallow hair cream is doin a great job hiding the stinch that is wheat germ with its super sweet smell so its all coming together now!  I need to get on the ball with using that sunflower oil for oil rinsing I always forget it!!


----------



## Amazhaan (Mar 27, 2011)

I shampooed last night and used Joico K-pak reconstructor and followed with AOHSR as a DC... I usually add WGO to it... but didn't want to be bothered with the god awful smell... lol



Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Lita (Mar 27, 2011)

Hot oil with WGO & Macadamia oil/keracare sulfate free poo/Dc 35min/rinsed with BF Macadamia con,Nioxin # 8 on scalp 3min/BF Desert leave-in/Sealed with Sunflower seed oil/Hair in 8 braids..silk scarf..off to bed...Very few strands came out,hair is nice & soft..
*Brahmi oil on scalp
*JBCO on edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 28, 2011)

Took a little break from the ceramide oils in recent months.  Just decided to use products that have ceramides in them instead.


----------



## KhandiB (Mar 28, 2011)

Since I started on this challenge, I have experienced the softest hair I have ever had in my life.  I have been using KeraPro Intense Conditioner and Safflower Oil.  I cant wait to see what my hair is like this summer !


----------



## cinnespice (Mar 28, 2011)

I started using alter ego with garlic in it. I stopped the shedding instantly. I mixed it with hemp seed oil and dc'ed for about 15 with heat then kept it one for about 2 hours. I will still use my trader joe's for co-washing instead.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 28, 2011)

Shescentit's Marshmallow Hair Cream has wheat germ oil, sunflower extract, and hemp seed oil in it. I love this stuff. It is a staple. I use it as a moisturizer on dry hair.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 28, 2011)

Using Htn everyday!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome TraciChanel 

Y'all I was so sick for the last week I haven't been able to do a thing with my hair except apply leave-in and hempseed oil and its been holding up well


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

Took out my braids & finger combed/used shower comb on ends/Applied Rice bran & Sesame seed oil on length/Njois Creations pomade butter on ends/Re-braid...Little Brahmi oil on my scalp...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 29, 2011)

I put some of my ceramide mix on top of my DC the other day. 
I've been using my mix of emu, argan, hemp, grapeseed, etc to seal with.


----------



## Lanea87 (Mar 29, 2011)

Still just using my HOT SIX....


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Mar 30, 2011)

Update: In my last post I mentioned my walnut and hemp seed oil arrived in the mail. Well over the weekend I pre-poo'd over night with the hemp seed oil. Oh my gosh, my hair was so soft! I can truly see the difference with using the oil straight up verses in a product. I moisturized, sealed and twisted using rose water, walnut oil and JC nourish and shine last night. My hair feels so good that I don't feel the need for the mid-week co-wash. YAY!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Would using hemp seed butter be like using hemp seed oil?? I really want some hemp seed butter.


----------



## empressri (Mar 30, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Would using hemp seed butter be like using hemp seed oil?? I really want some hemp seed butter.



hemp butter is just hydrogenated hemp oil. try it though! you never know.


----------



## Lita (Mar 30, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Would using hemp seed butter be like using hemp seed oil?? I really want some hemp seed butter.



LuvlyRain3 I use hemp seed butter/when I need extra help with my hair..ex When its really cold & dry out-side or I did a recent color...It can be little thick...


*It wont hurt to try...A little goes a long way..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2011)

I still DC with ceramides but haven't pre-poo'd with them in a while. Didn't I read that ceramides help if you are overly porous? Since I think I'm not overly porous (I have low porosity), should I still use ceramides?


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Just checking in to report on my progress. I must report that I have had very little hair shedding as a result so far.  Typically, when I manipulate my hair I will have a few strands in my hand or comb. But since I've been using the EO's I haven't had that problem.  I found a concoction that I made up of ceramide oils some time ago and started using that to seal every night. Basically, it's a mixture of jojoba, grapeseed and hemp oil with rosemary and sage herbs inside (plus a bit of peppermint oil for fragrance). I only have to use a very small amount to seal at night and in the morning my hair feels very soft and moist. I've been moisturizing with Taliah Waajid PMB which has jojoba and wheatgerm oil in it. Does a great job!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks empressri and Lita . I was just wondering if it would have the same ceramide properties as the being that it has gone through a different process.


----------



## Lita (Mar 31, 2011)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> Thanks empressri and Lita . I was just wondering if it would have the same ceramide properties as the being that it has gone through a different process.



LuvlyRain3 It really doesn't make a difference/You still get the same great quality...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Mar 31, 2011)

divachyk, yes ceramides are the "glue" that hold the cuticle together, they help patch up gaps in that outer layer; so they can help those with overly porous hair. I'm not sure if its accurate to say that its "bad" for those with low porosity though. I don't think the effect is stong enough to make low porosity even worse. I do think that perhaps those with low porosity probably need alot less in their reggie, like how most naturals typically need less protein than relaxed heads.

You were liking the effects of the hemp and wheat germ oil, yes? If the effects are good, then I'd stay with it


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm putting SSI Marula Hemp butter into rotation and it has some ceramides in there. I love this stuff. It smells delicious and works great on my hair. 

Aqua infused with (Calendula officinalis(Certified Calendula extract), Helianthus Annuus (Organic Sunflower extract), Chondrus crispus (Certified orgaince Irish Moss), Hydrogenated Persea gratissima ( Certified organic Avocado Butter) Vegetable emulsifier, Hemp seed oil, Olea europaea ( Certified organic Olive oil), Ricinus communis (Castor oil), Marula Oil, Apricot Kernel oil, Cocoa Butter, Panthenol, Carrot Seed oil, Phenoxyethanol, fragrance


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 1, 2011)

halee_J I would like to join this challenge if its not too late. 

Right now I will be using Safflower oil and ORS Hair Mayo.  

I'm going to mix the Safflower oil with my coconut oil and prepoo on dry hair once a week.

I will use the Hair Mayo every other week to deep condition.  

I'm not really wholly informed on ceramides. I find it strange that I have always said products that contain hemp oil work extremely well in my hair.  For a time I was actually actively looking for products that contained hemp oil.  Don't know why I stopped.

I have also used Safflower oil before-when I first went natural back in 2007.  I remember it made my hair feel extremely soft but seriously oily.  That's why I'm going to use it strictly for prepoo conditioning.


----------



## empressri (Apr 1, 2011)

wash, conditioned and twisted with shea moisture coconut and hibiscus smoothie and rice bran oil.

twists look and feel mad seccy right now.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome aboard MaxJones  I love hemp oil too. It's such an amazing oil to me. Normally I like heavier oils on my hair but hemp is so light yet seals and softens so well. A little goes a long way too, love love love it


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 1, 2011)

I added Redken Antisnap to my regimen, used it yesterday for the first time hopefully I'll use this in place of Eggo Boost.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2011)

Rubbed Sesame seed & Rice bran oil on my hair/Applied NB pomade on my ends...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 2, 2011)

I oiled my hair with Mozeke's Amla Infusion. It makes my hair very silky and shiny. It has:

Ingredients: Olive oil, Avocado oil, Amla oil, Babassu butter, *Grapeseed oil*, Flaxseed oil, Shea oil , Argan oil, Castor oil, Emu oil, Rosemary oil, Tea Tree oil, Vitamin E, Brahmi, Neem, and Nettle, Coltsfoot, Marshmallow, Horsetail, Catnip, Burdock, Chamomile, and Yarrow


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 2, 2011)

Washed and deep contioned with alter ego mixed with hempseedoil. My hair feels so soft.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Apr 3, 2011)

Preepood with sunflower oil overnight.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 3, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir last night. Hairveda's Whipped Baggy Cream or is it called Whipped Ends now? Whatever it has sunflower oil in it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 3, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir last night. Hairveda's Whipped Baggy Cream or is it called Whipped Ends now? Whatever *it has sunflower oil in it*.



Does it? I didn't know that. Hmm...

Anyway, I used my Mizani Thermasmooth poo, which has ceramides, as well as Anti Snap, when I washed last night. When I get home in the morning, I'll moisturize and seal up with my ceramide mix.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 3, 2011)

Soaking my hair in grapeseed and safflower oil tonight may add a little argan oil too, I love that stuff. 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Aireen (Apr 4, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Planning to use ORS Hair Mayo in a few days for my next wash.


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 4, 2011)

sealed and oiled my scalp with grapeseed oil after my DC tonight


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 5, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Does it? I didn't know that. Hmm...


 
Yes maam


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 5, 2011)

I would like yo join this challenge. I already use hemp and grapeseed oil regularly.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey curlyhersheygirl  welcome 

It seems the further I get into this stretch the more hemp oil I use. I haven't been using any other oil for the last few weeks...


----------



## divachyk (Apr 6, 2011)

Any good suggestions for how to use up some sunflower and wheat germ? 

I use hemp the most out of any ceramide (mix in DC). I tried sealing with it and it was okay. I even steamed with it and it held up well.


----------



## TopShelf (Apr 6, 2011)

Currently sitting with deep conditioner and hot six oil in my hair. Will wash this out in the morning 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## halee_J (Apr 6, 2011)

divachyk, how about pre-poos? Esp the wheat germ, that scent is a bit pungent.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 6, 2011)

Haven't checked it but i did a oil wash Sunday with ceramides oils mixture.


----------



## Lita (Apr 6, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Any good suggestions for how to use up some sunflower and wheat germ?
> 
> I use hemp the most out of any ceramide (mix in DC). I tried sealing with it and it was okay. I even steamed with it and it held up well.



divachyk I say for the sunflower/use it lightly to seal....WGO-I say use it as a pre poo or hot oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 6, 2011)

Checking in - so, I did some experimenting and ended up making my own moisturizer . I added aloe vera, sage tea, hemp seed oil (and a drop of lavender for fragrance because that hemp seed oil is stinky  - but works like a charm).  Loving it...my hair is soft and moist. Still sealing w/ grapeseed oil.

HHG everyone!


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 7, 2011)

Still on my HOT SIX!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 7, 2011)

I just moisturized and sealed up with a mix of hemp, walnut,grapeseed, emu, and argan oils. Nice.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 7, 2011)

Claudie's Shea Pomade has wheat germ oil in it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 7, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Claudie's Shea Pomade has wheat germ oil in it.



I love that pomade!!  I have a few jars in the stash!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 7, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I love that pomade!!  I have a few jars in the stash!


 
It's my new love too. I will be buying more.


----------



## Amazhaan (Apr 10, 2011)

Checking in.. I DC'd today with AO-HSR and added some additional WGO.... 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oiled my scalp last night with Claudie's Scalp Elixir.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 10, 2011)

Today i will prepoo with aloevera ad wgo, and will seal with ceramides oil mix(slower, sesame, grapeseed, almond, wgo, walnut)


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 10, 2011)

Doing pre poo with aloe vera juice mixed with castor oil then sealed with vatika frosting.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 10, 2011)

Still on my wheat germ oil steadily!  I finally started oil rinsing with sunflower oil weekly for the last 2 weeks in a row I don't know why I could never remember to do it.  I don't really notice a huge difference tho.

Ceramides are in almost every step of my reggie now
Oil Rinse
DC
Seal
Scalp oil
co wash


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 10, 2011)

On Friday I oil rinsed with hemp and grapeseed oil, the M&S with hemp oil.


----------



## Lita (Apr 10, 2011)

Dampen my hair with water applied Shea smoothie/Added Sesame seed on the length....JBCO on edges...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 10, 2011)

sealed with a mix of grapeseed and argan oil ...


----------



## pinkprettypanda (Apr 11, 2011)

So I just joined the challenge so here is my check in


•	What ceramide oils/products will you be using?  Nexxus Humectress, Nexxus Keraphix , Wheat germ oil, Silicon Mix Conditioner 
•	How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) I mix in wheat germ oil to my deep conditioners. I also use silicon mix as a deep condish. Keraphix as a protein reconstructer and Humectress as a cowash.
•	How often will you be using them?  I deep condish 3X week, i use a reconstructor once a week, and I cowash everyday* but i switch up my conditioners.

*I'm getting a weave installed soon I wont be able to cowash everyday anymore


----------



## halee_J (Apr 11, 2011)

Still loving the hemp oil. Still sealing daily and with it about to to a pre-poo mixed with rice bran oil.


----------



## Amazhaan (Apr 11, 2011)

I just did an oil rinse with WGO and CW with One N Only Moisturizing Conditioner... My hair is really soft and moisturized.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 11, 2011)

chelseatiara said:


> sealed with a mix of grapeseed and argan oil ...




this was umm ohwell: so far....so a no go...


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

Used Shea smoothie & sealed with Sunflower seed oil....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 12, 2011)

still using my homemade concoction of aloe vera juice/hemp oil/sage tea as a daily moisturizer (and sealing with EA shea butter this week).  Working great!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been moisturizing with Shescentit Marshmallow Herbal hair cream which contains ceramides and I love it!!!!!








Ingredients:  Certified Organic Aloe Barbedensis Leaf Juice, Althaea Officinalis ( Organic Marshmallow root extract), Calendula officinalis( Certified Calendula extract) , Helianthus Annuus (Organic Sunflower extract), Chondrus crispus (Certified orgaince Irish Moss), Vegetable emulsifier, Ricinus communis (Castor oil), Olea europaea ( Certified organic Olive oil), coconut oil, Triticum vulgare (wheat germ oil), Hydrogenated Persea gratissima ( Certified organic Avocado Butter),Hemp seed oil, Camellia sinensis ( green tea extract), Equisetum arvense (horsetail extract), Panthenol, Phenoxyethanol, Rosemary oil, fragrance


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 12, 2011)

Checking in,

I have been pre pooing weekly with wheatgerm, safflower, and hempseed oil and must say that my hair is responding well to it. Once the wheatgerm and hempseed oil are gone I will not be repurchasing either as I am attempting to streamline my regimen.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 12, 2011)

I DC and  applied antisnap and grapeseed/argan oil and airdried in a single braid.
Sent from my Zio


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm still deep conditioning with alter ego and hempseed.


----------



## maxineshaw (Apr 12, 2011)

Last week I prepooed my hair with a blend of EVCO and Safflower oil. I liked the results, so I will continue to condition my hair this way.

However, I will not be using the ORS Hair Mayo anymore. The smell is too strong for me. Lately I've been so sensitive to fragrances. I feel all the more justified to switch to more natural products.


I will write a few positive things about ORS Hair Mayo though:

It's an excellent mild protein treatment
I really felt like it strengthened my hair (sat under the dryer for 30 minutes)
It makes detangling your hair a breeze
Very reasonably priced
I just could not get past the smell. If not for that, I would continue to use the product.  


Right now I have the same prepoo oil blend in my hair.  Going on 24 hours...not that I wanted to condition my hair this long.  Waiting on the maintenance man to fix the water heater as I refuse to wash my hair in a bucket.


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

I used Yucca Growth Thicken cream/lotion & applied Walnut & Pumpkin seed oil mix on length..PERFECT combo...

*Yucca Growth Thicken cream/lotion-Contains  Wheat Germ,Grape seed oil & other goodies..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 12, 2011)

using a VO5 moisture milk for a leave-in and sealing with grapeseed oil 

Update: A day after the argan oil/grapeseed mix and my hair isn't half bad erplexed my hair feels heavy and moisturized and only slightly greasy...


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 13, 2011)

Oiled my scalp last night with Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## Aireen (Apr 13, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Bought the L'Oreal Total Repair Conditioner and I like it. It claims to have pro-keratin protein and ceramides but only saw wheat protein as the 6th ingredient. I hope they're not saying the wheat protein acts like keratin since it's well... a protein and that it doubles as a ceramide.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 13, 2011)

Moisturized with SSI jojoba hair milk which contains a few ceramides.

Distilled Water,Jojoba oil, Hemp Seed Oil, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe) Leaf Juice,Shea Butter,Grape Seed Oil, Avocado oil, Coconut oil, Castor oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Emulsifying Wax, Vegetable Glycerin, Stearic Acid, Honey, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Wheat Germ Oil, Tocopherol (Vitamin E),Silk Amino Acids, Japanese Green Tea Leaf Extract, Cetyl Alchol ,Panthenol, optiphen,germall plus,Phenoxyethanol, .


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't keep my hands out of my hair so I just oiled my hair again with Walnut, Hempseed, and Grapeseed.


----------



## bride91501 (Apr 13, 2011)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Moisturized with SSI jojoba hair milk which contains a few ceramides.
> 
> Distilled Water,Jojoba oil, Hemp Seed Oil, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe) Leaf Juice,Shea Butter,Grape Seed Oil, Avocado oil, Coconut oil, Castor oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Sunflower Seed Oil, Emulsifying Wax, Vegetable Glycerin, Stearic Acid, Honey, Chamomilla Recutita (Matricaria) Flower Extract, Wheat Germ Oil, Tocopherol (Vitamin E),Silk Amino Acids, Japanese Green Tea Leaf Extract, Cetyl Alchol ,Panthenol, optiphen,germall plus,Phenoxyethanol, .



What is this "SST Jojoba Hair Milk" and where can I buy it? The ingredients look heavenly


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 13, 2011)

bride91501 - thats SheScentit Jojoba Hair Milk from www.shescentit.com


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 14, 2011)

I co-washed with tj's nourish and hemp seed oil. My hair is thickening up a lot especially in the back.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 14, 2011)

I just spritzed a little HTN Follicle Booster, moisturized, and sealed it all up with some Emu, Grapeseed,and Walnut.


----------



## halee_J (Apr 15, 2011)

This week I've been mixing the hemp oil with a little castor, nice combo


----------



## Aireen (Apr 15, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Trying to co-wash for the first time and I'm liking the process so far. I'm trying to swing my hair towards the super moisturized side without products on dry hair to see how my hair feels. I also want to use up the products I have so far so I'm DCing for 30 minutes with AO WC.


----------



## Lita (Apr 15, 2011)

Wash with KeraCare moisturizing poo/Hollywood's Beauty Argan Hydrating Mask 35min/Yucca Milk cream,lotion leave-in/Sealed with Walnut & Pumpkin seed oil mix/..oiled scalp with Brahmi.....JBCO on edges...

*Hair is super soft,very moisturize & tangle free...

 KeraCare poo-has Ceramide #3 in it..

Hollywood's Beauty Argan Hydrating Mask-has Soybean oil..cost $7.99

Yucca Thickening Milk-has Wheat Germ & Grape seed oil....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 16, 2011)

Still on my HOT SIX!
I cant wait until I am halfway done with that so I can add to the collection. I am in LOVE with HOT SIX and its working well but I wanna feel what all you other ladies are feeling LOL.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 16, 2011)

Lita said:


> Wash with KeraCare moisturizing poo/Hollywood's Beauty Argan Hydrating Mask 35min/Yucca Milk cream,lotion leave-in/Sealed with Walnut & Pumpkin seed oil mix/..oiled scalp with Brahmi.....JBCO on edges...
> 
> *Hair is super soft,very moisturize & tangle free...
> 
> ...



Lita - I saw the HB Argan mask the other day. How is that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2011)

Imma Up my Ceramides.  I'll be pulling out my Matrix Ceramides Vials the next coupla' wash-days.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 16, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Still on my HOT SIX!
> I cant wait until I am halfway done with that so I can add to the collection. I am in LOVE with HOT SIX and its working well but I wanna feel what all you other ladies are feeling LOL.


 

This is me as well on all counts   I am going to have to sample some other things.  I would love to find a good ceramide conditioner to use for cowashes, or even a leave in.  Maybe I will back and reread some posts, to refresh my memory.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Bought some healing oil from taliah waajid. It has kukui nut oil in it. Hope my hair likes it. Prepooing with grapeseed oil right now.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 17, 2011)

I am prepoo with my last ceramides oil mix( walnut,almond,salflower,sunflower,grapeseed,sesame,wgo).


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2011)

I will be shampooing with Komaza's Moku Shampoo today. It has rice bran oil and lacto-ceramide in it.


----------



## Lita (Apr 17, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita - I saw the HB Argan mask the other day. How is that?



Brownie518 

It wasn't bad..I was pleasantly surprised...Went on very smooth nice & slippery,washed out very soft/tangle free,hair had a little body to it/used my leave-in,next day hair was still soft...Gonna give it a couple of more uses to see if that effect continues..*Smells like green Now-a-Latter candy...Makes you want to eat it...lol

*Going to use it as a rinse Monday after my RedKen (real control mask) see how it goes...

*I need just one more super duper Dc & I'm good...


Happy Hair Growing1


----------



## Lita (Apr 17, 2011)

Dampen my braids with water/Apply Shea smoothie/lightly oiled my scalp with brahmi..JBCO mix on edges...Sealed with Sunflower seed oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2011)

I finished up my Komaza Moku Hair Oil. I primarily used it to add to conditioners and my ayurvedic pastes. I would purchase again bc it has 2 ceramides (kuki nut oil and sunflower oil) and my favorite oil,coconut oil,in it and it was a good addition to my reggie. It's not very thick so that's why I used it as an additive.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ltown said:


> I am prepoo with my last ceramides oil mix( walnut,almond,salflower,sunflower,grapeseed,sesame,wgo).



When the time comes for me to reup on my oils, I am getting some Sunflower and Sesame. 

I added some hemp, grape, and walnut to my DC this morning. I put a little of my emu and ceramide mix on my hair this evening before coming to work. Feels good.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 18, 2011)

I am pre pooing with some HOT SIX oil. I decided to try the L'Oreal Everstrong line. It has awesome reviews all over the net. I am also going to buy me some WGOor just some more H6 oil.


----------



## empressri (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been experimenting, I used sesame alone one day, another day rice bran alone.

I think I like everything mixed up better my hair feels much silkier afterwards.


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 18, 2011)

Deep conditioned with alter ego and hemp seed oil. For some reason I don't feel the need to switch it up. I like that combo.


----------



## Lita (Apr 18, 2011)

Pre poo with Mahabhringraj oil,Herbal Mask Treatment 20min,Rinse out with argan con,RedKen Dc 40min,BF desert leave-in,sealed with Walnut oil...


Mahabhringraj oil-Contains Sesame seed oil

RedKen-Has Ceramides

Argan con-Has Grape seed & WGO

Nourishing Herbal Mask-Has Virgin Hemp-seed & Sunflower oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 18, 2011)

empressri said:


> I've been experimenting, I used sesame alone one day, another day rice bran alone.
> 
> I think* I like everything mixed up better my hair feels much silkier afterwards.*



 I absolutely agree with this!!!


----------



## halee_J (Apr 19, 2011)

Been back on my Taliah Waajid leave-in, the original formula - wheat germ and hemp are the first two ingredients  Still sealing with the hemp/castor combo.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 24, 2011)

I've been moisturizing on dry hair the past week with SSI's Marshmallow Hair Cream. I seal daily with Komaza's Moku Serum. I used Gleau oil in my rhassoul clay mix today.


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I'm still using my hemp and grapeseed oils on my hair. I add hemp to my daily aloe vera moisturizer and weekly DC. I seal with grapeseed oil.

HHG!


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

Washed Keracare moisturizing poo/Dc RedKen/Sealed with Argan,Sesame & Walnut oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ronnieaj (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi ladies!

I don't know if I'm in this challenge or not, but I've been lurking and using ceramides since last summer during the other challenge .  Is it too late to join?

This is what I currently do:

I do a HOT 1x/week, or every other week, with a mix of rice bran, coconut, Hollywood Beauty carrot, mustard, and castor oils.  I love this stuff .

I also have a DC mix, which is heavy on the wheat germ (LOVE LOVE LOVE this stuff), and also includes vatika, brahmi amla (sesame base), bhringaraj (sesame base), avocado, and macadamia oils.

Then I seal with a mix that has hemp seed butter and argan oil.

I'm lazy and I realize that my life is easier if I premix the oils into a container and then add the mix to whatever I'm doing, rather than trying to remember on wash day .  All of the oils I've used individually so I know they work well on my hair, but like empressri said, I like stuff better when it's all mixed together .


----------



## Amazhaan (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Ladies... 

I DC'd last night AOHSR + WGO with heat for 15 minutes. Then 2-strand twisted my hair and sealed the ends with Grape Seed Oil...

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## cinnespice (Apr 27, 2011)

I dc'ed on saturday with hempseed oil and alter ego. Tonight i will co-wash with trader joe's nourish and a little hempseed.


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 28, 2011)

cutenss said:


> This is me as well on all counts  I am going to have to sample some other things. I would love to find a good ceramide conditioner to use for cowashes, or even a leave in. Maybe I will back and reread some posts, to refresh my memory.


 
Update me on that....


----------



## halee_J (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey Ronnieaj  I've added you to the list 



Still on the hemp oil and the TW leave-in...


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2011)

Cowashed with Oyin's Honey Hemp condish this morning.


----------



## Lita (Apr 28, 2011)

Oiled the length with Sesame seed....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been on this challenge since it began (not really good at posting though) using wgo in my modified Kimmaytube leavin, DC with ceramides (wgo and hemp oil) but I'm not seeing any results (well my hair looks the same to me). What kind of results are you ladies getting from this challenge?


----------



## halee_J (Apr 28, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE ceramides have really helped with my porosity issues; my hair holds moisture alot better is smoother and tangles less.


----------



## Lita (Apr 28, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I have been on this challenge since it began (not really good at posting though) using wgo in my modified Kimmaytube leavin, DC with ceramides (wgo and hemp oil) but I'm not seeing any results (well my hair looks the same to me). What kind of results are you ladies getting from this challenge?



YoursTrulyRE Hi! Ceramides for me-Helped a great deal with tangles/minimizing tangles helps to retain (thickness).Hair is easier to comb...I need all the help I can get..


*Helps with tangles...

*Drying time is faster....

*Hair retains moisture....

*Hair has a natural shine....

*It took some time to figure out what oils worked best for me...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2011)

Sealed this morning with Komaza's Moku Serum. Will be using SSI Marshmallow Hair Cream on the length of my hair in a bit.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Apr 28, 2011)

Received my order of grapeseed oil and  organic unrefined hempseed oil in the mail today!! 
Next on the list is wgo and rice bran....


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Apr 28, 2011)

pre-pooed with wgo then put megasilk on top and will leave on overnight


----------



## Lanea87 (Apr 28, 2011)

DCing at the moment with Giovanni SAS and 50:50 with a tbs of *Safflower Oil*.....will sit under the heating cap for like 45mins and cool off for 15 mins


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 29, 2011)

I added my mix to my DC...Hemp Seed, Walnut, Grapeseed, Safflower.


----------



## TraciChanel (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been cowashing with jason's natural jojoba conditioner - every time I wash. I continue to moisturize with my homeade concoction of aloe vera, jojoba, hemp seed oil, etc.  I'm thinking about buying some wheat germ oil...maybe next week.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 29, 2011)

'm about to sit under the dryer with grapeseed oil for 15 minutes.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been doing Chicoro prepoo(aloe vera, wgo, coconut oil) once a week.


----------



## Lita (Apr 29, 2011)

For the Ayurvedic lovers-Tattvas Herbs is having  35% off sale on every-thing including herbal oils-The oils are Sesame seed based..Discount code-Planet use at check-out...

I use  the Super-Critical  (Herbal Hair Oil) its not heavy & have a soft sweet scent/light cooling affect when applied to the scalp...I Like It...

*They also have a host of natural health remedies..They have fresh natural products..

www.tattvasherbs.com


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## adamson (Apr 29, 2011)

I just got the hempseed oil that I ordered, thanks to advice from you guys


----------



## halee_J (May 3, 2011)

adamson how do you like the hemp oil?


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2011)

Used SSI Marshmallow Cream on the length of my hair last night. sealed my hair this morning after my cowash,leave in, then moisturizer with Moku Hair Serum.


----------



## adamson (May 3, 2011)

halee_J said:


> adamson how do you like the hemp oil?



I love it  Even though my hair is in box braids (natural) right now, it manages to keep my hair feeling way more moisturized than it was before. It doesn't feel like a stiff mess and I'm happy for it


----------



## cinnespice (May 3, 2011)

I pre-pooed my hair with tresseme naturals and grapeseed oil and the deep conditioned with alter ego and hempseed oil. Me likey


----------



## halee_J (May 3, 2011)

adamson said:


> I love it  Even though my hair is in box braids (natural) right now, it manages to keep my hair feeling way more moisturized than it was before. It doesn't feel like a stiff mess and I'm happy for it



Glad you like it! I love love that oil my all-time fav, hands down


----------



## Shay72 (May 3, 2011)

Cowashed with Honey Hemp yesterday.Moisturized with SSI's marshmallow hair cream tonight.


----------



## Amazhaan (May 3, 2011)

Oil Rinsed with WGO tonight.


----------



## Lita (May 4, 2011)

Brahmi mix on scalp...JBCO on edges..Dampen my hair with water applied Shea Smoothie on top....Sealed with Rice bran & Sesame seed...Natures Blessings pomade on ends...Hair back in loose bun.....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 4, 2011)

Did an egg mask to stop my excessive breakage. Mixed 1 whole egg w/ wheat germ oil and left on for 2 hours or so. I wanna call this my protein-cermaide mask because both chicken egg and wheat germ oil contain protein and ceramides. It definately repaired my hair and will be a staple of mine.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 4, 2011)

M&S with SSI pumpkin seed oil mix which contains hemp and WGO.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (May 4, 2011)

DC with Alter Ego and WGO with heat 30 min.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 4, 2011)

I applied a mix of JBCO cut with a bit of CoCasta and Hemp Seed and Walnut oil.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 5, 2011)

Still on my sealing 1x/ daily with my Hot Six. Im working my way on down from 9oz to 7.25oz. Lord it takes a long time to use the GOOD oil. I use EVOO and Safflower when I DC but I leave the smell good for sealing LOL....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 5, 2011)

Prepooing with hemp mix


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2011)

Used SSI's marshmallow cream on the length of my hair last night. Sealed with Moku Hair Serum this morning.


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 6, 2011)

Well guys, i had ordered Hempseed oil, grapeseed oil and a BUNCH of other hair stuff. My bf collected them when they arrived in the island about a week and a half ago. Today I will FINALLY be able to collect them from him today (we live in diff cities ~4hrs apart)!!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! I'm so excited I cant stand it! Well excited to see HIM...umm.....of course....but my HAIR STUFF!!!!!

*dances a jig*

He's always so understanding about having to stand in line to collect my shipments......I'm going to be VERY NICE to him this weekend.....


----------



## MaryJane3000 (May 6, 2011)

Idk if anyone has already seen or posted this information but here's a list of oils showing their ceramide percentage.

HTH

Safflower oil 78%
Grape seed oil 73%
Poppyseed oil 70%
Sunflower oil 68%
Hemp oil 60%
Corn oil 59%
Wheat germ oil 55%
Cottonseed oil 54%
Soybean oil 51%
Walnut oil 51%
Sesame oil 45%
Rice bran oil 39%
Pistachio oil 32.7%
Peanut oil 32% [17]
Canola oil 21%
Egg yolk 16%
Linseed oil 15%
Lard 10%
Olive oil 10%
Palm oil 10%
Cocoa butter 3%
Macadamia oil 2%
Butter 2%
Coconut oil 2%


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2011)

Cowashed with Komaza's Moja Conditioner. It has wheat germ oil in it.


----------



## halee_J (May 6, 2011)

bajandoc86 can't wait to hear your reviews


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 6, 2011)

Oil rinsed with my oil mix (contains hemp, grapeseed, coconut and olive oils) and M&S with avasoya oil which contains hemp oil.


----------



## Shay72 (May 6, 2011)

I've been using Avosoya for my skin but I am thinking about switching it over to hair. Will be moisturizing the length of my hair with Marshmallow Hair Cream.


----------



## Ltown (May 6, 2011)

JusMarieJolie said:


> Idk if anyone has already seen or posted this information but here's a list of oils showing their ceramide percentage.
> 
> HTH
> 
> ...




Great you added more,    there is oils and conditioners on the last page which is the begining  of this challenge.


----------



## AlliCat (May 6, 2011)

Does grapeseed oil contail ceramides? I didn't see it under "Oils/extracts containing ceramides" on the first page

ETA: nevermind i read the above post


----------



## chelseatiara (May 6, 2011)

Just got 8oz of grapeseed oil so im good to go


----------



## Brownie518 (May 6, 2011)

I loooove Grapeseed oil!!! Its nice and light and makes my hair silky and shiny!!


----------



## halee_J (May 9, 2011)

Hemp oil is the bomb.com still using it daily


----------



## allmundjoi (May 9, 2011)

Y'all are about to hate me. That above list is not ceramide percentage, but linoleic acid percentage. The actual ceramide in oils is not greater than 5%, I believe wheat germ oil has about 2%,one of the highest of the oils. I was researching ceramides a few months ago and came across this,

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php?t-462088-p-37.html

Y'all don't get mad at me.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## chelseatiara (May 9, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Y'all are about to hate me. That above list is not ceramide percentage, but linoleic acid percentage. The actual ceramide in oils is not greater than 5%, I believe wheat germ oil has about 2%,one of the highest of the oils. I was researching ceramides a few months ago and came across this,
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php?t-462088-p-37.html
> 
> ...



At this point i cant even be mad at you because yall still helped me come across my beloved grapeseed oil it's okay


----------



## TraciChanel (May 10, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

I'm still co-washing with Jason's Naturals Jojoba conditioner...DC'ing w/ LS Shea Butter mango (full of ceramide oils). About twice a week, I am using a sulfur mix with grapeseed, hemp, and other EO's on my scalp (very lightly though). It absorbs in my scalp very quickly. Been doing that for about 2 months now. So far so good 
HHG!


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 12, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @bajandoc86 can't wait to hear your reviews



Ok.... so here goes.
The grapeseed oil is nice and light. Doesn't weigh my hair down or make it feel 'oily/greasy'. Absorbed well. So...I like 

The hempseed has a lovely nutsy/woodsy smell, when I put it on my hair the strands feel smoother . It's heavier than the grapeseed in my opinion, but I don't have a problem with that. It really helps with moisture retention when i seal with it after applying my glycerin/water/aloe vera gel mix.

I would really like to get my hands on wgo and rice bran oil.....the PJ in me is like 'buy them already will u!' 

So far so good. I am loving me some ceramides.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 12, 2011)

I added a little grapeseed and hemp to my DC this morning. I ended sealing with my ceramide mix after my leave in. My hair dried so soft and silky.


----------



## Shay72 (May 12, 2011)

I put SSI Marshmallow Hair Cream on the length of my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 12, 2011)

Doing a preepo with my hemp mix.


----------



## Lita (May 12, 2011)

Tuesday..pre poo,Washed & Dc....Sealed with Sesame seed oil...

Sulfate free poo has (Ceramide)
Dc RedKen has (Ceramide)
Extra protein I added also,has (Ceramide)




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (May 13, 2011)

I DC yesterday with Hair Mayo then added my leavings I think grapeseed oil is going to be my favorite ceramide oil.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2011)

Took out my braids finger combed,lightly oiled my scalp in certain areas/Re-braid (10 braids)/Hair in two big twist/Sealed damp ends with Walnut oil....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chelseatiara (May 13, 2011)

still working with my grapeseed oil AND im going through it reaaaalllyyyyy sllloooowwwww! bonus!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 13, 2011)

DC'd with conditioning treatment from Le Boutique Fluertzy (contains hemp oil).
Oil rinsed with my mix ( contains hemp, grapeseed & sunflower oils).
M&S with HV avasoya ( contains hemp oil )


----------



## allmundjoi (May 13, 2011)

I thought I'd alread joined, me thinks not. Well, I have natural, SL 4a hair that is cut in layers.  

Reggie:

Every 2 weeks,
-Prepoo w/evco, evoo x 30 min w/heat
-Wash with SM Moisture Retention
-Oil rinse w/grapeseed or avocado oil *NEW STEP*
-Detangle with YTCc or Aussie 3 min or Aussie Moist
-Henna/indigo after wash, condish rinse (if use henna, will oil rinse after henna)
-Deep condition w/YTCc w/evco or AOHSR 
-Kimmaytube leave in OR Chicoro leave in (use a lot less oil)
-Use  Mizani Thermasmooth  Step 3 (heat protectant with ceramics)
-Tension blow-dry hair on low/medium heat 
-Use Mizani Thermasmooth Step 4 as I flat iron hair with HAI 320-360 F

Nightly/every other night,
-Moisturize the ends with a little avg or HEHH or rose water/avg mix and seal with wheat germ oil(ceramides)/evco mix or plain evco 
-Oil scalp with evco/evoo/emu oil/castor oil OR grapeseed oil/avocado oil (trying new lighter mix) OR plain evco.

Either roll with satin rollers or 2 strand twists with rolled ends
PS the curls into a bun or just pin curls up for a tousled look.

I am going to try and incorporate cowashs into my regimen too, 1-2x/wk.

Whew, HHG! 


Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Shay72 (May 14, 2011)

Cowashed this morning with Moja conditioner which I am beginning to really like. Sealed with Moku Hair Serum. I've decided I can purchase my ceramide oils once my sweet almond oil gets to the bottom of the label on the bottle. I plan to order grapeseed, hemp, rice bran, and sunflower oil. Most likely from Camden Grey. I may order some hemp seed butter too.


----------



## allmundjoi (May 14, 2011)

If anyone is interested, maybe just the science heads, I am doing research for a work related project and stumbled across an article that states that wheat germ oil has 6% ceramides ( sphingolipids). That's the highest % I have seen in the naturally occuring oils/extract. Here is the link (don't let the 15% ceramides in wheat germ oil throw you off, that's the proprietary substance the article/research is proposing)

http://www.google.com/m/url?client=...YQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNFu2VyeUTMC5kIC3LKAP2vLH3h9Bw

ETA: After reading some of the cited (footnoted) sources to this article, I think the 6% ceramides stated in this article is incorrect. One of the sources stated that the sphingolipid content is 6%, and the ceramide content can not be determined (ceramides are a type of sphingolipid) based on current measurements (which didn't make sense to me). Anywhoo.


Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 14, 2011)

Clarified this morning with ORS Creamy Aloe poo. Used MT as protein treatment on length of hair, followed with Premier Creme Rinse. DC'd with KBB luscious locks hair mask mixed with ayurveda/ceramide oil blend for 30 minutes under steamer. Rinsed, acv rinse, then leave-in condish, moisturize, seal and braid.

Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## Brownie518 (May 14, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Cowashed this morning with Moja conditioner which I am beginning to really like. Sealed with Moku Hair Serum. I've decided I can purchase my ceramide oils once my sweet almond oil gets to the bottom of the label on the bottle.* I plan to order grapeseed, hemp, rice bran, and sunflower oil. Most likely from Camden Grey.* I may order some hemp seed butter too.



 I'll be placing my order from Camden Grey, also. I love the oils I've gotten from there. 

I need argan, emu, hemp, sunflower, and maybe some sesame.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 14, 2011)

I've been sealing more often with my ceramide mix and my ends are so smooth. I like.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (May 14, 2011)

I'm still on my wheat germ oil, ssi marshmallow cream, and I seal with my butter mix or grapeseed oil.  I use these things daily now because I started cowashing errday  I'm loving the way my hair feels now....I can't imagine not retaining my growth!


----------



## halee_J (May 14, 2011)

@bjandoc86 Yay! I'm glad you're liking the oils 

Welcome allmundjoi, I added you to the challenge


----------



## allmundjoi (May 14, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @bjandoc86 Yay! I'm glad you're liking the oils
> 
> Welcome allmundjoi, I added you to the challenge



Thanks!!!!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## adamson (May 15, 2011)

Still using the hempseed oil w/ olive oil for sealing... and I noticed on Friday after doing my hair how soft it was... so much better than before. I love it


----------



## Lita (May 15, 2011)

Dampen my braids Rose-water,applied Yucca & Aloe Growth Thickening Milk (contains wheat germ & grape seed) Lightly oiled my scalp with Ayurvedic mix & Sealed with Rice bran...

*Hair is nice,smooth & soft....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (May 15, 2011)

adamson  for hemp oil


----------



## Aireen (May 15, 2011)

Used safflower in my pre-poo!  I really need to update more often, I always forget, sorry ladies.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 15, 2011)

I just started using Natural Jenesis Good to Glow oil, for just about everything. Very nice, so far. 

Ingredients: Soybean Oil, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Safflower Oil, Walnut Seed Oil, Carrot Seed Oil, Kiwi Fruit Extract, Sesame Seed Oil, Aloe Leaf Extract, Cumin Seed Oil, Black Seed Oil, Jojoba Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Vitamin E Oil, Horsetail Extract, Castor Oil, Rose Hips Oil, Pecan Seed Oil, Cholesterol, Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein, Avocado Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Calendula Extract, Yarrow Extract, Cucumber Extract, Carrageenan Extract, Gingseng Extract, Sage Extract, Comfrey Extract, Grapefruit Seed Extract


----------



## allmundjoi (May 15, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I just started using Natural Jenesis Good to Glow oil, for just about everything. Very nice, so far.
> 
> Ingredients: Soybean Oil, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Safflower Oil, Walnut Seed Oil, Carrot Seed Oil, Kiwi Fruit Extract, Sesame Seed Oil, Aloe Leaf Extract, Cumin Seed Oil, Black Seed Oil, Jojoba Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Vitamin E Oil, Horsetail Extract, Castor Oil, Rose Hips Oil, Pecan Seed Oil, Cholesterol, Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein, Avocado Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Calendula Extract, Yarrow Extract, Cucumber Extract, Carrageenan Extract, Gingseng Extract, Sage Extract, Comfrey Extract, Grapefruit Seed Extract



That sounds like a great oil. Where did you get it?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 15, 2011)

Used Vitale Hair Mayo for the first time 2 weeks ago. , it contains Kukui nut oil. It is really nice

My entire strand felt lovely for days. I did not even feel the need to moisturize. I just put some a bit of moisturizer on the ends. It is now in the rotation.


----------



## Honey Bee (May 15, 2011)

Myjourney2009, how did you use it? (to co-wash, to dc, to... ?) I have a bunch of it, but don't know where to fit it in to my reggie.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 16, 2011)

Honey Bee said:


> @Myjourney2009, how did you use it? (to co-wash, to dc, to... ?) I have a bunch of it, but don't know where to fit it in to my reggie.


 
@Honey Bee

I DC'd with it. 20 min under warm heat 10 min without let cool rinsed with cool water air dried and it was all good!!!!

Honey Bee

ETA: I have to add it has protein but it did not leave my hair hard. I did not use anything after. I just airdried and went about my business no leave ins or anything. 
It felt very balanced, I was pleasantly surprised. I would consider this one that can be used often.


----------



## Shay72 (May 16, 2011)

I sealed with Moku Serum this morning. I've decided I will not repurchase Moku Shampoo from Komaza. It has rice bran oil and lacto ceramides in it.It leaves my hair feeling rough, dry, and like straw . It has one more use. I will mix it with another shampoo to use it up or dilute it.

@Brownie518
I've noticed that alot of NJ products have at least one ceramide in them .


----------



## halee_J (May 16, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Used Vitale Hair Mayo for the first time 2 weeks ago. , it contains Kukui nut oil. It is really nice
> 
> My entire strand felt lovely for days. I did not even feel the need to moisturize. I just put some a bit of moisturizer on the ends. It is now in the rotation.


 

Noted


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 16, 2011)

Had a hair day yesterday. After washing and DC-ing I moisturised with my usual aloevera/water/glycerin mix. And sealed with my lover-ly mix of grapeseed and hempseed oils. My strands are so soft, smooth and shiny. The new growth is feeling like BUTTA! Yummyyyyy.

Btw I also added some KCKT to the newgrowth...in the areas that are mainly natural hair, I find that my twists and plump, soft and just juicy. I love it.

P.S. There was a tremor today, and while the earth was shaking I was wondering if I had enough time to save my hair stuff. DWL! I joke I joke


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (May 16, 2011)

Cowashed then moisturized with SSI marula hemp butter and sealed with SSI pumpkin defrizzer.


----------



## divachyk (May 16, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I'll be placing my order from Camden Grey, also. I love the oils I've gotten from there.
> 
> I need argan, emu, hemp, sunflower, and maybe some sesame.


I'm planning to buy emu to use on the dh.


----------



## Lanea87 (May 17, 2011)

Sealed with my Hot Six.


----------



## adamson (May 18, 2011)

Cowashed and sealed with hemp seed oil.


----------



## halee_J (May 19, 2011)

did a pre-poo today with AOHSR + hemp oil


----------



## allmundjoi (May 19, 2011)

Dang it! I just purchased a 16oz of Nutiva Hempseed Oil for $7! And what did I do? Drop the mug on the floor as I came in the house! Now the GLASS bottle has a crack at the bottom-oil is all over the floor. Smh. I am so annoyed right now. I have half a mind to lay on the floor and roll my head in it and call it a prepoo!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Shay72 (May 19, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Dang it! I just purchased a 16oz of Nutiva Hempseed Oil for $7! And what did I do? Drop the mug on the floor as I came in the house! Now the GLASS bottle has a crack at the bottom-oil is all over the floor. Smh. I am so annoyed right now. I have half a mind to lay on the floor and roll my head in it and call it a prepoo!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Lanea87 (May 19, 2011)

DCing my hair with a mixture of some leftover DC that I had in the frig, Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner, Giovanni 50:50 Balanced Conditioner, ION Reconstructor Treatment, and a squirt of EVOO and *Safflower Oil.*

Once I rinse this out I will M&S with *Hot Six* as usual.


----------



## halee_J (May 19, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Dang it! I just purchased a 16oz of Nutiva Hempseed Oil for $7! And what did I do? Drop the mug on the floor as I came in the house! Now the GLASS bottle has a crack at the bottom-oil is all over the floor. Smh. I am so annoyed right now. I have half a mind to lay on the floor and roll my head in it and call it a prepoo!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



Aw man, that sux! Resist the urge though LOL


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Dang it! I just purchased a 16oz of Nutiva Hempseed Oil for $7! And what did I do? Drop the mug on the floor as I came in the house! Now the GLASS bottle has a crack at the bottom-oil is all over the floor. Smh. I am so annoyed right now.* I have half a mind to lay on the floor and roll my head in it and call it a prepoo!*
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Myjourney2009 (May 19, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Dang it! I just purchased a 16oz of Nutiva Hempseed Oil for $7! And what did I do? Drop the mug on the floor as I came in the house! Now the GLASS bottle has a crack at the bottom-oil is all over the floor. Smh. I am so annoyed right now. I have half a mind to lay on the floor and roll my head in it and call it a prepoo!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 
dang $7 I would have been annoyed too.


----------



## againstallodds (May 19, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Dang it! I just purchased a 16oz of Nutiva Hempseed Oil for $7! And what did I do? Drop the mug on the floor as I came in the house! Now the GLASS bottle has a crack at the bottom-oil is all over the floor. Smh. I am so annoyed right now. *I have half a mind to lay on the floor and roll my head in it and call it a prepoo!
> *
> Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Lita (May 20, 2011)

Dampen my braids rose-water,applied KBB Milk & sealed with Walnut oil......




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lanea87 (May 21, 2011)

M&S with Hot Six as usual. And I got some WGO on its way.... Yayyyy I am happy, its something new. Any ups on it, is it thick or thin cause  I have fine hair so I dont need anything that feels like castro oil.


----------



## CrownCola (May 22, 2011)

Started using Hot 6 & Aphogee Green Tea on the twists, and that gets a thumbs up.  Still retwisting with Jah Bless pomade...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Lita (May 22, 2011)

Pre poo,washed sulfate free poo,Did Ayurvedic Treatment 10min,RedKen Dc 30min,KBB milk,Sealed with Sesame seed oil..lightly oiled scalp with JBCO mix...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2011)

After finding a good moisturizer (Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer), I don't have a need to seal anymore. I only moisturize 1x daily (at night). But, this week I will do a little experiment. I will apply a little hemp to my hair in the a.m. before bunning for added shine and keep with moisturizing at night to see if I can tell a difference at the end of the week. I really need to find creative ways to rid myself of oils since I no longer prepoo and seal.


----------



## cinnespice (May 23, 2011)

Deep conditioned with alter ego garlic and hemp seed. I'm scraping the bottle as we speak and i love it but also looking for another deep conditioner to go along with it.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 26, 2011)

Thank you. I have not been able to confirm ceramides in my products, and I have grape seed oil and Garnier Fructis Strength & Repair melting masque (and the poo/condish) already in the house. The Garnier products read "ceramide reconstructor" but I cannot find any identifying ingredients.


Garnier Fructis Melting Masque Ingredients:

Water – Aqua , Cyclopentasiloxane , Myristyl Alcohol , Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine , Distearyl Ethyl , Hydroxyethylmonium , Methosulfate , Cetyl Alcohol , Divinyldimethicone/Dimethicone Copolymer , Citric Acid , Phenoxyethanol , Apple Fruit Extract – Pyrus Malus , Polyquaternium-37 , Fragrance – Parfum , Mineral Oil – Paraffinum Liquidum , Lauryl PEG/PPG-18/18 Methicone , Avocado Oil – Persea Gratissima Oil , Niacinamide , Pyridoxine HCl , PPG-1 Trideceth-6 , Apricot Kernel Oil – Prunus Armeniaca Kernel Oil , Chlorhexidine Digluconate , Poloxamer 407 , Cetrimonium Chloride , Sugar Cane Extract – Saccharum Officinarium Extract , Dodecene , Hydroxymethylcellulose , 2-Oleamido-1-3-Octadecnediol , Linalool , Lemon Peel Extract – Citrus Medica Limonium Peel Extract , Camellia Sinensis Leaf Extract – Camellia Sinensis




allmundjoi said:


> Y'all are about to hate me. That above list is not ceramide percentage, but linoleic acid percentage. The actual ceramide in oils is not greater than 5%, I believe wheat germ oil has about 2%,one of the highest of the oils. I was researching ceramides a few months ago and came across this,
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php?t-462088-p-37.html
> 
> ...


----------



## halee_J (May 26, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Thank you. I have not been able to confirm ceramides in my products, and I have grape seed oil and Garnier Fructis Strength & Repair melting masque (and the poo/condish) already in the house. The Garnier products read "ceramide reconstructor" but I cannot find any identifying ingredients.
> 
> 
> Garnier Fructis Melting Masque Ingredients:
> ...




The bolded is the chemical name for a type of ceramide.


----------



## allmundjoi (May 26, 2011)

halee_J said:


> The bolded is the chemical name for a type of ceramide.



Dang, that was LOW on the list...down there w/'fragrance'.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## halee_J (May 26, 2011)

allmundjoi you actually don't need alot, ceramides are effective at very low concentrations.


----------



## allmundjoi (May 26, 2011)

halee_J said:


> allmundjoi you actually don't need alot, ceramides are effective at very low concentrations.



Yep. Thanks. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## CrownCola (May 30, 2011)

CrownCola said:


> Started using Hot 6 & Aphogee Green Tea on the twists, and that gets a thumbs up.  Still retwisting with Jah Bless pomade...
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



↑ So over this...
I'll find some other use for these products.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## Shay72 (May 30, 2011)

Recently used Marula & Hemp Butter from SSI. I like it. I'm not sure there is a huge difference bw it & the Marshmallow Hair Cream. They have ceramides in them. In the Marula & Hemp there is sunflower extract and hemp seed oil. I'm thinking it may be the same with the Marshmallow Hair Cream. I'm under the heat cap right now so I can't go look.

Will most likely order from Camden Grey today. My sweet almond oil is well below the bottom of the label  . I will order hemp seed oil, sunflower oil, grapeseed oil, rice bran oil, and hemp seed butter.


----------



## divachyk (May 30, 2011)

Okay so I tried a week of using a very small of hemp daily and it was too much for my hair. Made me very oily. Will stick to overnight prepooing with straight ceramides to use up product. Last night I did an overnight HOT with warm evco and wheat germ oil.

Side Note: My hair does well with very small usage of Mizani H20 daily or every few days. It contains ceramides so I still gets my ceramides in one way or another.



divachyk said:


> After finding a good moisturizer (Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer), I don't have a need to seal anymore. I only moisturize 1x daily (at night). But, this week I will do a little experiment. I will apply a little hemp to my hair in the a.m. before bunning for added shine and keep with moisturizing at night to see if I can tell a difference at the end of the week. I really need to find creative ways to rid myself of oils since I no longer prepoo and seal.


----------



## allmundjoi (May 30, 2011)

I have been alternating btw wheat germ and hemp oil for sealing. For those who are trying to use up their oils-put it on your body. We have natural ceramides in the outer layers of our skin that make skin supple. I have been putting these oils, particularly hemp oil, on my skin and my skin is sooooo soft. I shower, pat dry and put a lil oil on. I am not oily, just adds a lil sheen to my skin. My feet, esp my heels, thank me.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## TraciChanel (May 31, 2011)

Hi Ladies, still using my grapeseed oil for sealing the perimeter of my hair. Using jason's naturals organics jojoba conditioner for co-washing and LS shea butter mango for DC'ing. Weekly, I apply a sulfur mix to my scalp that contains hemp, jojoba and grapeseed oil as well.


----------



## Shay72 (May 31, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> I have been alternating btw wheat germ and hemp oil for sealing. For those who are trying to use up their oils-put it on your body. We have natural ceramides in the outer layers of our skin that make skin supple. I have been putting these oils, particularly hemp oil, on my skin and my skin is sooooo soft. I shower, pat dry and put a lil oil on. I am not oily, just adds a lil sheen to my skin. My feet, esp my heels, thank me.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


 
Extremely dry skin has always been an issue for me. I solved that problem by putting oil on while damp and following up with shea butter. No dry skin issues since then. I use Hairveda's Avosoya on my skin. It has hemp seed oil in it.


----------



## allmundjoi (May 31, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> Extremely dry skin has always been an issue for me. I solved that problem by putting oil on while damp and following up with shea butter. No dry skin issues since then. I use Hairveda's Avosoya on my skin. It has hemp seed oil in it.



Shay72, is the Avosoya a good foot cream too?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## divachyk (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm very over due on washing my hair but ceramides is a means to make my hair look good even when it's not. It gives it sheen and helps to smooth the hair down to make it look very presentable. It's my go to when I'm hair wash day delinquent as am I now. I usually wash weekly but I'm over due this time around. Life has been busy.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 1, 2011)

allmundjoi
Avosoya is an oil but yes I use it on my feet too.


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2011)

Dampen my hair with water,Applied BF Castor seed cream on top,Sealed with Walnut oil...Lightly oiled scalp with JBCO mix...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Jun 1, 2011)

I seem to have the least exciting ceramide routine  still pre-pooing and sealing with my beloved hemp oil


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 3, 2011)

^^^Mine isn't so exciting either, LOL, I'm going to start oil rinsing this Sunday and every Sunday til September with grapeseed and safflower oils.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 3, 2011)

Prepooed with my mix last night. Today oil rinsed with hemp & EVOO then M&S with SSI pumpkin defrizzer.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 3, 2011)

Lita said:


> Dampen my hair with water,Applied BF Castor seed cream on top,Sealed with Walnut oil...Lightly oiled scalp with *JBCO* mix...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita, how much do the JBCO run?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 3, 2011)

I finally got my hands on some WGO, after I wash tonight I will try it out to seal with.

ETA after my wash, geez this stuff stinks. Why aint nobody warn me?


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 4, 2011)

So I had a cart full of all my oils at Camden Grey but I emptied it when I learned shipping would be $15 for a $30 order. I will be looking at New Directions Aromatics today.


----------



## Amazhaan (Jun 4, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I finally got my hands on some WGO, after I wash tonight I will try it out to seal with.
> 
> ETA after my wash, geez this stuff stinks. Why aint nobody warn me?



ms_b_haven06...Yeah... I can't stand that smell either. I could never seal with it... I only add it to my DC's and then CW with a nice smelling Con

I doubt that I will reorder once it runs out...
Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've been moisturizing with Claudie's Isha Nourishing cream and sealing with her Montego Bay oil. They cream has Wheat Germ and the oil has Meadowfoam and a few others. Love them, great combo!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 5, 2011)

I finally ordered my oils from Garden of Wisdom. Reasonable prices and shipping . I got hemp seed, grapeseed, sunflower, and rice bran oils. I also got some hemp seed butter.  I also ordered sealable tea bags too but that is for my ayurvedic routine.


----------



## cch24 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not in this challenge but I've been using my oil mix (50% hemp, 25% black castor, and 25% olive) to seal my hair every night since January and the shine that my hair has is unbelievable. I'm also noticing that my hair is much easier to comb through and it just behaves the way that I want it to more often than it ever did before. Thanks for giving me good ideas and a wonderful thread to lurk within!


----------



## halee_J (Jun 6, 2011)

cch24 The results you're getting sound wonderful, glad that ceramides are helping your hair become more manageable


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 6, 2011)

So i made a lilttle oil mix, with hempseed, grapeseed plus a little castor oil. Will see how that goes.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Ladies...Got my ceramide mix in last week: co-washed w/ jason's naturals jojoba, and oiled my scalp with my sulfur mix that includes hemp and grapeseed oils.  My hair is looking and feeling good!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 6, 2011)

I sealed today with my mix of CoCasta with hempseed, safflower, and grapeseed. My hair is so smooth and shiny.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 7, 2011)

halee_J said:


> I seem to have the least exciting ceramide routine  still pre-pooing and sealing with my beloved hemp oil



@Halee, my routine so boring i forget to post

Still using evoo, evco, avacodo oil infuse with nettle, burdock and horsetail teas.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 7, 2011)

Ltown, your routine actually sounds kinda fancy to me, with all your infusions


----------



## Lita (Jun 7, 2011)

Yesterday-Washed sulfate free poo,Dc JBB Hibiscus cond 15min,Sweet Honey Hibiscus leave-in,Sealed with Sesame Seed & lightly oiled my scalp with JBCO mix...Hair is nice & fluffy..

Sweet Honey Hibiscus leave-in contains-Hemp seed & Rice bran oil.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 7, 2011)

Doing a HOT then oil rinse with gleau oil.


----------



## Amazhaan (Jun 7, 2011)

I CW this morning and added a moisturizing mix of HE LTR LI, water, S-Curl, Kera Care Essential Oils, Grape Seed Oil, WGO, and Peppermint Oil to cover the god awful smell of WGO... 

It worked and I love the tingly sensation of the Peppermint Oil.


----------



## cinnespice (Jun 7, 2011)

So I decided to try something new on sunday. I gave alter ego a rest and tried l'anza Healing Moisture Kukui Nut Conditioner mixed with hempseed oil. My hair was soft and kept it's moisture. Shocked its tuesday and my hair is still good.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ltown said:


> @Halee, my routine so boring i forget to post
> 
> *Still using evoo, evco, avacodo oil infuse with nettle, burdock and horsetail teas*.



Ltown, your mix reminds me of Claudie's Montego Bay oil.  It has Nettle, Burdock, Horsetail, all that good stuff!  Maybe I'll add some to my DC.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have got to remember that an oil rinse with gleau oil followed by a cowash with Okra Reconstructor is the bomb.com . Soft and well defined wash & go.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 7, 2011)

i lurve hempseed oil, i lurve hempseed oil.....I LURVE hempseed oil!!!!  Thanks halee_J for letting me in on this secret/miracle.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 8, 2011)

> i lurve hempseed oil, i lurve hempseed oil.....I LURVE hempseed oil!!!!  Thanks halee_J for letting me in on this secret/miracle.



No prob bajandoc86 Yay! another hemp oil lover  Fantabulosity in a bottle


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 9, 2011)

Will steam with gleau oil today.


----------



## allmundjoi (Jun 9, 2011)

I have been sealing my twists (cowash and retwist almost every night) w/hemp seed oil. I like it better than wheat germ oil. It smells better AND it makes my curly ends very smooth.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Lita (Jun 9, 2011)

Sealed with sesame seed oil....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Hopefully I'm not forgotten! I'm still in this challenge! I've been kind of up and down with it though. I haven't been using my safflower oil as much as I should but will be trying my best to stick it out for the rest of 2011. 

Good news, I made MBL but won't be claiming it yet until I'm more confident in the length which will probably be near or by my next relaxer, I feel like I need my bangs to get longer before I claim the length. I'll make more updates in the future since I feel bad for not updating these challenges I committed myself to.

Anyway I'll be using the oil again in the following wash after my next. I really want to move on to try grapeseed so I'll be mixing a lot of this in my conditioner to use it up. Has anyone posted picture comparisons yet?!  I need motivation! 

EDIT: Okay so now I'm thinking of using my AO WC for my next wash or my ORS Hair Mayo. So many choices...


----------



## divachyk (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats Aireen!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Congrats Aireen!



Thanks so much, divachyk! I'm very happy!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 12, 2011)

My ceramide usage is through the use of Mizani H20 frequently throughout the week. It's multi-purpose since it addresses breakage and contains ceramide. I use it in very light quantity because of the oily buildup associated with applying too much product. I rarely use oil these days. I normally moisturize and "seal" with Mizani H20, if you will. Not really an oil for sealing but I'm simply using this term loosely since I am applying it over my moisturizer. I use a pea sized amount (or smaller) for my entire head.


----------



## Lita (Jun 12, 2011)

Lightly oiled my scalp with JBCO mix...Sealed with Sesame seed oil....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 12, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Hopefully I'm not forgotten! I'm still in this challenge! I've been kind of up and down with it though. I haven't been using my safflower oil as much as I should but will be trying my best to stick it out for the rest of 2011.
> 
> Good news, I made MBL but won't be claiming it yet until I'm more confident in the length which will probably be near or by my next relaxer, I feel like I need my bangs to get longer before I claim the length. I'll make more updates in the future since I feel bad for not updating these challenges I committed myself to.
> 
> ...




Aireen Congrats...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2011)

Lita said:


> Aireen Congrats...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita, thank you so much!  Now to get back on the ceramide grind.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Jun 12, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> I'm still on my wheat germ oil, ssi marshmallow cream, and I seal with my butter mix or grapeseed oil.  I use these things daily now because I started cowashing errday  I'm loving the way my hair feels now....I can't imagine not retaining my growth!



I'm still doing the above things and I retained all my growth last month (a little over .5in)  I don't wear my hair out much because I'm very concerned about my ends and them touching my clothes.  My overall regimen is also the same except I'm starting to DC for a longer period of time.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 12, 2011)

Aireen 

Congrats on making MBL!  You are far from forgotten 


Still here with my boo hempseed oil


----------



## Aireen (Jun 12, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Aireen
> 
> Congrats on making MBL!  You are far from forgotten
> 
> ...



Thank you, halee_J!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 12, 2011)

After my impromptu cowash session this evening (halee_J I ain' kno how how the heat is in Bim, but it killn' ma down hey in Ja erplexed - got me cowashing at LEAST every other day), I moisturised then sealed with ma beloved hempseed/grapeseed oil mix.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been moisturizing with Claudie's Isha Nourishing cream still and sealing either with her Montego Bay Oil or Hydratherma Naturals oil. 

I used some grapeseed oil in my DC last night. Very nice!!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jun 13, 2011)

It doesnt bother me that much but heck idk if I wanna get it again either, its half mixed with Hot Six Oil



Amazhaan said:


> @ms_b_haven06...Yeah... I can't stand that smell either. I could never seal with it... I only add it to my DC's and then CW with a nice smelling Con
> 
> I doubt that I will reorder once it runs out...
> Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## allmundjoi (Jun 13, 2011)

Aireen-happy dance! Still sealing with my hempseed oil. I am still loving it more than my wheat germ oil. Tried oil rinsing with it. Um, not really liking oil rinsing at all. Leaves my hair dry. I thought hempseed oil would make it feel different-nope. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 13, 2011)

I got my ceramide oils  from Garden of Wisdom. Reasonable and quick shipping. Gotta love it. I'm excited. I've been using Gleau oil recently and it is the ish.


----------



## Lita (Jun 13, 2011)

Applied Njoi Creations coconut hair cream on the length......Sealed with Walnut oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 14, 2011)

Moisturized with hemp seed butter then sealed with Enso's Marshmallow & Moss Serum last night. The serum has rice bran oil and sunflower extract in it. This morning I did an oil rinse with Gleau oil and sealed with Komaza's Moku Serum.


----------



## bride91501 (Jun 14, 2011)

I normally mix a little WGO & castor oil into my CWs. I ran out of WGO about a month ago, so I've been using sunflower oil instead, and my hair has been SOOOOO soft afterwards.  

I may have found my new ceramide love ....


----------



## cinnespice (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm deep conditioning with hemp seed and i co-washed and sealed my hair with grape seed oil. I like it keeps my hair soft.


----------



## Minty (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm back on my ceramides but stopped using oils months ago. Just damp braid bunning w/Nexxus Humestress cond. as a leave-in. 

That H20 is a really good product - gives quick results.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jun 15, 2011)

washed my hair yesterday and sealed w/ grapeseed oil. BTW, I took out my PS yesterday and I am SO happy with my progress. I can see remarkable length from the last time and I'm sure the retention is due to my ceramide use (w/ the oils and DC's). yay!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 15, 2011)

Steaming with Gleau oil tonight.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 15, 2011)

Will add some Hempseed oil to my DC tonight and see how that goes....cant wait


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 16, 2011)

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?* Right now I only have hemp seed oil in my fridge, but I will order wheat germ oil and buy Aubrey Organics Conditioner (not sure which one yet)

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)* Mostly sealing, DC and leave in. 

*How often will you be using them?* Daily


----------



## Lita (Jun 16, 2011)

Yesterday-Washed & Dc,Sweet Honey Hibiscus leave-in & Sealed with Sesame seed oil...

Sweet Honey Hibiscus leave in contains-Hemp-seed & Rice bran oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Jun 17, 2011)

greenandchic

Hey lady  Glad you're joining us  If you're getting wheat germ oil, just be aware that it has a somewhat strong scent that can linger.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 18, 2011)

Moisturized last night with Enso's Milk & Honey Hydrating Buttercream. It has rice bran oil and sunflower extract in it.


----------



## Amazhaan (Jun 18, 2011)

DCing with Silicon Mix CON raaat now....


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am in !! did my oil rinse last night with grapeseed, hemp and olive oil. 

Will use my AO White Camilla oil Condish for Deep treatments.

 I will do this one time per week--Twice if time allows


----------



## halee_J (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome healthyhair2 !  I'm a fan of AO condishes too, your hair looks really great in your avi


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 18, 2011)

Moisturized with Isha Nourishing which has some ceramide oils and sealed with my ceramide mix of hemp, grapeseed, and safflower.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Jun 18, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Welcome healthyhair2 !  I'm a fan of AO condishes too, your hair looks really great in your avi



Thank you for the compliment. That hair is from my relaxed days. My last relaxer was October 2009! I need to start documenting my progress and what I do with my hair 'cause I am trying to make it to waist length(at least midback). I will be oil rinsing with Ceramide oils as well.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 19, 2011)

Added grapeseed oil to my amla paste and now I'm doing a HOT then oil rinse with gleau oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 19, 2011)

The DC+ Hempseed oil....... Hair was soooo soft, when I eventually twisted my hair (moisturised with aloe vera juice/glycerin/honeyquat/SAA/hydrolysed wheat protein mix, then added KCKT, and sealed with hempseed/grapeseed oil), the twists were plump and stayed moisturised. 

Can ya tell I'm happy?


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Jun 20, 2011)

How heavy is the Hot 6 Oil? My hair loves coconut oil but, I've noticed that it gets stringy when I use something like olive oil. Before I started researching on this site, when my hair looked/felt dry I would put vitapointe in it & wrap at night & It would fall nicely in the morning. Currently, I do the same but use coconut oil instead.


----------



## cinnespice (Jun 20, 2011)

I started to seal with grapeseed oil instead of my shea butter mix. I really like this it kept the moisture in more than the shea butter


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Jun 20, 2011)

I currently use the Joico K-pak & I'm running low on products. What can I use until I can replenish my stash in a few months?


----------



## halee_J (Jun 20, 2011)

Anaya-Amani have a look at the first post 2 posts of this thread there's a whole list of oils, conditioners and leave-ins that contain ceramides. I personally get my ceramide dose from hempseed oil I seal my moiturizer and do pre-shampoo treatments with it


----------



## Charla (Jun 20, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @Anaya-Amani have a look at the first post 2 posts of this thread there's a whole list of oils, conditioners and leave-ins that contain ceramides. I personally get my ceramide dose from hempseed oil I seal my moiturizer and do pre-shampoo treatments with it


 
halee_J 
I recently started using hemp seed oil as my prepoo and also right after I chelate.  I also mix it with my shea butter to seal after I spritz my hair with water or water+avj.  I see you seal in your moisture with the hemp seed oil too.  But now I wonder if sealing in my moisturizer with hemp seed oil(especially a heavy sealer or mixing it with shea butter) is really effective.  I mean can the "sealing" hemp seed oil really do much good for the hair since it's going on on top of a heavy moisturizer?

I'd really like your input since you're waaay more experience at this ceramide thing than me!  Thx


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 20, 2011)

Just bought rice bran oil so I would like to join too! Pretty please? 

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?*
Right now I have some rice bran oil but what to try hemp seed oil too.

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc) How often will you be using them?*
I will use ceramide oils to pre-poo (1x a week), to seal in moisture (every 3 or so days), and for HOTs.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Charla  I don't have scientific evidence, but I can tell you that I do notice a difference in the feel of my hair when I slack on sealing with ceramide oils. True, I don't think alot can get through at any one time with a heavy moisturizer but I think the effect is cumulative 

Hey Ravengirl  Of course! Come join us, the more the merrier!  Our ceramide reggies are very similar!


----------



## Meritamen (Jun 20, 2011)

halee_J Cool, I hope my hair will be bling blinging soon like yours. How often do you do the HOTs, I haven't decided how to incorporate them yet?


----------



## Charla (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, HaleeJ!  I do believe in cumulative effects!  I'll keep it in my shea butter too!


----------



## taz007 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bumping!!!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jun 21, 2011)

DC last night with AE Garlic condish mixed with hempseed oil and a dash of avocado and coconut oil. Moisturised with ma usual mix and sealed with hempseed/grapeseed oil combo.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jun 21, 2011)

Did a nice DC at 6am with Silicone Mix/Humectress and added grapeseed, safflower and argan oil for 30 minutes. My hair feels and smells so good! 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Lita (Jun 21, 2011)

Dampen my hair with water applied Hibiscus leave-in & Sealed with Sesame seed oil...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 22, 2011)

Sealed my hair with Alba Organic Body Oil where kukui nut oil and sunflower oil are the first ingredients.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 23, 2011)

Steamed with gleau oil.


----------



## Lita (Jun 23, 2011)

Dampen my hair with water..Bf Castor cream.....Sealed with Sesame seed oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 25, 2011)

Moisturized with Claudie's Quinoa Coffee Hair Cream #1, which has several ceramides listed, then sealed with her Montego Bay oil.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 3, 2011)

Did an o/n pre-poo with hemp oil on Friday. Will do another on Wednesday. Still sealing with hemp oil daily


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hempseed oil is the BIDNESS!! 'Tis all.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 3, 2011)

After cowashing, I sealed with my kukui nut oil and sunflower oil blend.


----------



## Charla (Jul 3, 2011)

Just updating my ceramide usage.

DC -- Lustrasilk Cholesterol Shea Butter.  

Prepoo -- Hemp seed oil.  

Moisturize/seal -- 15 pumps of the Aussie Moist with 2 teaspoons of hemp seed oil (this lasts me for about 7-10 days.  I only have to apply it about every 2 days.  I apply it after I spray with avj+glycerin.)


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I mixed the last of a bottle of CoCasta with some Emu and Hempseed. Been sealing with that. Love it!!!! Hair is so soft and shiny!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 4, 2011)

Will do a HOT then oil rinse with gleau oil today. I figure I will finish it up this month and move on to a different oil. It will be a repurchase but I have so many others oils it can wait. I'm contemplating doing a mix of gleau, sunflower, hemp, grapeseed, and rice bran oil for a super ceramide mix. I'll just mix it in the gleau bottle.


----------



## adamson (Jul 8, 2011)

I just wanted to mention that I'm still using ceramides (hemp seed oil) and it is probably the best thing I have learned from this forum.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 8, 2011)

adamson Yes! I've been saying that ceramides are the best thing sonce deep conditioning


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 8, 2011)

Will wash, DC, moisturize and seal tonight when I get home. I think my ends feel silker with hemp seed oil than wheat germ oil. I promise its not all in my head.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 9, 2011)

i've been using my mix of Hempseed, Walnut, Safflower, Rice Bran, in a base of CoCasta to seal and as a prepoo. Its been working great.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> i've been using my mix of Hempseed, Walnut, Safflower, Rice Bran, in a base of CoCasta to seal and as a prepoo. Its been working great.


 
Because of you I made a mix of hempseed, sunflower, rice bran, and grapeseed oil with a base of gleau oil . I like it alot. Next time I will try it with a base of cocasta. I think I may try it with a base of vatika frosting at some point too.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 9, 2011)

Is it too late to join in this challenge?
I've been using ceramides as a staple since the beginning of my journey.  Wheat germ oil is my oil of choice.  I use Biolage cera repair every 3 weeks or so and Silicone mix often.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 9, 2011)

You're more than welcome to join us Nix08 

Hey, allmundjoi, because of you I have recently been using hemp oil on my skin, mixed with my body lotion OMG  my skin is so supple and moisturized, I'm buying hemp oil by the liter now  Thanks so much for that tip! I can't imagine life without it now


----------



## adamson (Jul 9, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Hey, allmundjoi, because of you *I have recently been using hemp oil on my skin, mixed with my body lotion* OMG  my skin is so supple and moisturized, I'm buying hemp oil by the liter now  Thanks so much for that tip! I can't imagine life without it now



You can do that? *plots* 

Seriously, though. I love this stuff.


----------



## Minty (Jul 9, 2011)

did a hot oil treatment with rice bran and olive oil. I'm so happy to no longer have crunchy/frizzy/bent ends. It's been like this for the past year I've been using ceramides. 

Picked up the Loreal overnight treatment with ceramides last week. I haven't used it long enough to say if its good, but its a nice alternative to say Mizani H20 because it looks like its gel based with little oil.


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 9, 2011)

halee_J said:


> You're more than welcome to join us Nix08
> 
> Hey, allmundjoi, because of you I have recently been using hemp oil on my skin, mixed with my body lotion OMG  my skin is so supple and moisturized, I'm buying hemp oil by the liter now  Thanks so much for that tip! I can't imagine life without it now



halee_J, lol, no problem. I love how a little makes my skin feel. 


Sent from my  iPhone  using LHCF


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 9, 2011)

M&S with HE LTR LI and WGO mixed HOT 6 Oil


----------



## halee_J (Jul 9, 2011)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> did a hot oil treatment with rice bran and olive oil. *I'm so happy to no longer have crunchy/frizzy/bent ends*. It's been like this for the past year I've been using ceramides.
> 
> Picked up the Loreal overnight treatment with ceramides last week. I haven't used it long enough to say if its good, but its a nice alternative to say Mizani H20 because it looks like its gel based with little oil.



Sounds like your hair is doing well  I used to have weird ends too, ceramides definitely helped alot with that.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 9, 2011)

adamson said:


> You can do that? *plots*
> 
> Seriously, though. I love this stuff.




adamson giiiiirrrrl try it


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 9, 2011)

If ya'll want body products that already have Hemp in them try:

Avosoya Oil
www.hairveda.com

Hemp & Aloe Body Washes
www.jasminesbathandbeautyproducts.com

Her body washes are comparable to BBW. Smells are amazing and make your skin feel so soft. I almost had a nervous breakdown when she closed her store briefly. I could not find anything comparable.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 9, 2011)

Pre-poo with Lutrasilk Shea mixed with WGO and hemp oil last night. Planned to wash it out this morning but I have been studying all day and its still in my hair. I may leave it in tonight as well and rinse it out in the morning.

Is that to long to pre-poo?


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 10, 2011)

After spritzing my hair with water, I smoothed my kukui nut oil and sunflower oil blend on my hair last night.

I noticed my hair is stronger with the use of oil ceramides.  I'm not sure how often I should use it, but I've been using it about twice a week and alternating with other oils.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 10, 2011)

Before taking my plaits out this morning I coated my hands with WGO...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 10, 2011)

About to plait my hair again for the night: M&S w/ HS14n1 and WGO (just added Grapefruit EO).


----------



## empressri (Jul 11, 2011)

Used a lil of mine over some braids last night. I'm thinking of adding castor oil to my mixture...if I can unearth it in my room


----------



## Aireen (Jul 11, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Got back to using ceramides consistently.  Still wondering if L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Conditioner really has ceramides because they said keratin and there's only hydrolyzed wheat protein in it. Maybe I should add a bit of safflower oil just in case...


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 11, 2011)

Aireen said:


> *UPDATE*: Got back to using ceramides consistently.  Still wondering if L'Oreal Total Repair 5 Conditioner really has ceramides because they said keratin and there's only hydrolyzed wheat protein in it. Maybe I should add a bit of safflower oil just in case...



That would be sunflower oil, not safflower.  Not sure if safflower has ceramides or not though...


----------



## Aireen (Jul 11, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> That would be sunflower oil, not safflower.  Not sure if safflower has ceramides or not though...



It does, greenandchic. I asked a member with a degree in chemistry about safflower oil when I first purchased it. She made a post with our correspondence a while back here. I don't know know why it's not included in the first post as an oil containing ceramides in the first post but that's the OP's choice.  It's an interesting read if you choose to click.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 11, 2011)

Aireen said:


> It does, greenandchic. I asked a member with a degree in chemistry about safflower oil when I first purchased it. She made a post with our correspondence a while back here. I don't know know why it's not included in the first post as an oil containing ceramides in the first post but that's the OP's choice.  It's an interesting read if you choose to click.



Cool!  Thanks for the link! I was just going by the list in the OP myself.  Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Before taking my plaits out this morning I coated my hands with WGO...


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 11, 2011)

Been using safflower oil regularly in my conditioners and even used some in my last relaxer, my hair has never been so soft 

I have also been using Hot 6 oil, I cant believe Ive been sleeping on it for so long !!


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2011)

M&S with HE LTR LI and WGO


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 12, 2011)

found a ceramide product!!




Ingredients 
Water (Aqua) , PEG-12 Dimethicone , Dimethicone PEG-8 Lanolate , Amodimethicone , Sodium Lactate , Propylene Glycol , Diazolidinyl Urea , Acetamide MEA , Hydrolyzed Keratin , Sodium PCA , Polyquaternium-28 , Panthenol , Methylparaben , Sorbitol , Tallowtrimonium Chloride , Nonoxynol-10 , Propylparaben , Proline , Sodium Cocoyl Collagen Amino Acids , Cocoyl Sarcosine , Simmondsia Chinensis Seed Oil (Jojoba) , Tocopheryl Acetate , Hydrolyzed Glycosaminoglycans , *Triticum Vulgare Germ Oil (Wheat)* , Wheat Germ Acid , Linoleic Acid , Linolenic Acid , Fragrance , Benzyl Salicylate , Hydroxyisohexyl 3-Cyclohexene Carboxaldehyde


----------



## halee_J (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool! thanks lamaria211  ETA: I can see its a motions product, but what's the name?


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Before taking my plaits out this morning I coated my hands with WGO...


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 12, 2011)

M&S with HS 14 IN 1 and WGO......


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 13, 2011)

Motions nourish leave in conditioner


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 13, 2011)

I didnt do anything to my hair this morning bc I DCed so I will be back on it tonight after I go get my hair dusted at the salon.

817pm just M&S my hair with HE LTR and WGO


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 14, 2011)

Before taking my plaits out this morning I coated my hands with WGO... And tonight I will M&S with HS 14 IN 1 and WGO......


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 14, 2011)

Sealed with my ceramide oil mix.


----------



## Minty (Jul 15, 2011)

Will be mixing an avocado with rice bran oil as a hot oil treatment. 

I'm working through Nexxus Humectress but its coating on the hair. I'll probably shampoo with Tresamme Deep Cleanse shampoo and then do the HOT. 

*loving AO Rose Mosqueta Conditioner too.


----------



## TraciChanel (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi ladies - checking in to say that I'm still being faithful with my ceramides regimen. I'm co-washing at least once a week w/ jason's naturals jojoba conditioner and dc'ing every week w/ AOHSR. I also use grapeseed oil on my hair after washes. Still going good


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 15, 2011)

Before taking my plaits out this evening (Im trying to leave them in as long as possible because I am going out tonight) I will coat my hands with WGO... And tonight when I get back in I will M&S with HE LTR and WGO and just bun it because Saturday is wash day......


----------



## halee_J (Jul 16, 2011)

Did a whole day pre-poo with hemp oil today


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 16, 2011)

while going thru my stash i found some more ceramide products to add to the list.


AVEENO NOURISH AND STYLE CREME

Water, Polyquaternium 37, Propylene Glycol, Dicaprylate/Dicaprate, Isoproyl Myristate, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Gluten, *Triticum Vulgare (Wheat Germ) Oil*, Phenoxyethanol, Polyquaternium 4, Caprylyl Glycol, Dimethiconol, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Amodimethicone, Fragrance (Parfum), Glycerin, PPG 1 Trideceth 6, Cetearyl Alcohol, Wheat Protein


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 16, 2011)

Aveeno nourish and condition leave in treatment

Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PPG 3 Benzyl Ether Myristate, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Gluten (Wheat), *Triticum Vulgare (Wheat Germ) Oil* (Wheat), Mauritia Flexuosa Fruit Oil, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, Quaternium 91, Glycerin, Cetrimonium Methosulfate, Butylene Glycol, Amodimethicone, Fragrance, Propylene Glycol, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate,


----------



## halee_J (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh nice lamaria211 thanks  How do you like these products? Have you tried the shampoo or condtioner? I'm really interested in trying this line


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 17, 2011)

Tonight after my wash session I will M&S my hair with HE LTR and WGO.....DCing at the moment.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 17, 2011)

Will be doing a HOT with my ceramide oil mix.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 18, 2011)

Before taking my plaits out this morning coated my hands with WGO and rubbed on my plaits and unbraided.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 18, 2011)

i really like the leave in treatment, the creme is ok kinda watery


----------



## Mami_Chula416 (Jul 18, 2011)

Im in! Ill be using silicon mix deep conditioner and leave in once to twice a week and wheat germ oil for pre poo and sealing.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 18, 2011)

Mami_Chula416 said:


> Im in! Ill be using silicon mix deep conditioner and leave in once to twice a week and wheat germ oil for pre poo and sealing.



Hey welcome Mami!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2011)

Doing an overnight HOT with ceramide oil mix. I am really loving this mix (gleau,rice bran, hemp seed, sunflower, and grapeseed oils).


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 18, 2011)

So I just realized that my Claudie's Hair Elixir has ceramides and I have been applying this every night for the past month!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 18, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> So I just realized that my Claudie's Hair Elixir has ceramides and I have been applying this every night for the past month!!!


 
If you check quite a few of her products have ceramides in them. It seems Shescentit is going that route too. Also the Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration has sunflower oil in it.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 18, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> If you check quite a few of her products have ceramides in them. It seems Shescentit is going that route too. Also the *Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration* has sunflower oil in it.



I so didn't know this. I use this everynight too!! I made a spritz with it since my hair is in cornrows and use it nightly to baggy. 

And all this time I thought I was slacking on my ceramides.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 18, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Before taking my plaits out this morning coated my hands with WGO and rubbed on my plaits and unbraided.


 
Just M&S my hair using HS 14n1 mixed with Aloe Vera Juice and WGO....


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 19, 2011)

My plaits from last night are still in....I may just take the satin rollers off the ends and reseal and roll again or just leave it alone til tonight when its time to REALLY do it.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 19, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> Just M&S my hair using HS 14n1 mixed with Aloe Vera Juice and WGO....



ms_b_haven06...I'm going to call you the WGO Queen. 

I can't take the smell to use it like you do. Maybe one day I can be on your WGO level


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> @ms_b_haven06...I'm going to call you the WGO Queen.
> 
> I can't take the smell to use it like you do. Maybe one day I can be on your WGO level


 
LOL, I hate the smell to but I added Grapefruitv EO to it to make it better. I try to not think about the smell and think of the benefits of using it considering that I dont have another ceramide oil and need not to be buying anything until I use the oils I got already.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> My plaits from last night are still in....I may just take the satin rollers off the ends and reseal and roll again or just leave it alone til tonight when its time to REALLY do it.


 
Ok well the above did happen and I used HE LTR moisturizer and WGO .....


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 20, 2011)

Doing an overnight oil treatment with sunflower and kukui seed oils.


----------



## Minty (Jul 20, 2011)

heavily oiled hair with rice bran/olive oil mix and braided.

Let's hope I get can an hour of sleep (drank that coffee WAY too late)


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2011)

Did a HOT this morning with my ceramide oil mix.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dcing at the moment....I will M&S after I get done with this and will be using HE LTR moisturizer and WGO


----------



## allmundjoi (Jul 20, 2011)

Sealing with a mix of hemp seed oil and whipped shea butter. I loovvee hemp seed oil...for my whole body! Thanks halee_J. I think you were the one who turned me onto it in the first place.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 20, 2011)

Look like I'll be picking up hemp seed oil on my next trip to the health store....thanks, thanks a lot ladies


----------



## halee_J (Jul 21, 2011)

You're welcome allmundjoi  I never thought I would love an oil so much! I honestly can't imagine my life without it now.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Look like I'll be picking up hemp seed oil on my next trip to the health store....thanks, thanks a lot ladies



Do I have a slight problem if I just discovered a full bottle of hemp oil in my fridge


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Look like I'll be picking up hemp seed oil on my next trip to the health store....thanks, thanks a lot ladies


 
Im thinking the samething LOL...

OAN: I will M&S using HE LTR moisturizer and WGO once I get out this bed LOL


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> Do I have a slight problem if I just discovered a full bottle of hemp oil in my fridge


 
Yea!


----------



## Minty (Jul 21, 2011)

In deep moisture mode: Aubrey Organics Camellia Conditioner in braids.

Sealed with Rice bran/olive oil mix.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Doing HOT with wheat germ being the main ingredient (+ hemp, avocado, coconut & amla).


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have some *Alba botanica very emollient massage oil.*

It contains safflower oil, sunflower oil, borage oil, flax oil, sweet almond oil, olive oil, sesame oik, etc

It is incredibly light. I used some today when I took out my rollers. My hair looks light and airy. 

There is also this one 
Alba Botanica - Alba Hawaiian Organic Body Oil Kukui Nut
http://www.luckyvitamin.com/p-14039-alba-botanica-alba-hawaiian-organic-body-oil-kukui-nut-85-oz

The first bolded has been discontinued. 

The 2nd bolded is still sold


----------



## Aireen (Jul 21, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Still using ceramides.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jul 21, 2011)

I did a quick co-wash Tuesday with Lustrasilk Mango and Shea Butter, and boy was my hair in love! I was able to comb through my hair and NG with ease! I'll be using it again tonight. 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just M&S with HS 14n 1 and WGO....


----------



## Aireen (Jul 23, 2011)

*QUESTION*: Do extracts contain ceramides? For example, sunflower seed extract or grapeseed extract?


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Jul 23, 2011)

Doing a HOT with Enso Softening Serum. Will leave on overnight.


----------



## Aireen (Jul 26, 2011)

*UPDATE*: Just infused my Suave Naturals Wild Strawberry Conditioner with safflower oil!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sealed today with a mix of Walnut, Hemp Seed, and Safflower. Shiny and smooth!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2011)

Pre-pooed yesterday with hemp oil, and still sealing daily with it as well


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 27, 2011)

I wanna get in this challenge, but I don't know what ceramides are supposed to do for your hair.  Can someone tell me?


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey pookaloo83, check out the first post. There's a little summary in there; essentially they help fill in gaps in the cuticle layer and thus help strengthen the hair fiber against mechanical, chemical and heat damage, aid in moisture retention and improve elasticity. There's a link in the OP where I documented with pics the difference in my hair since incorporating ceramides in my reggie


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 27, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Hey @pookaloo83, check out the first post. There's a little summary in there; essentially they help fill in gaps in the cuticle layer and thus help strengthen the hair fiber against mechanical, chemical and heat damage, aid in moisture retention and improve elasticity. There's a link in the OP where I documented with pics the difference in my hair since incorporating ceramides in my reggie


 

Thank You! I'm gonna look now!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 27, 2011)

halee_J I don't see the pics!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2011)

pookaloo83 here you go


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 27, 2011)

So could I moisturize with my Qhemets AOHC and then seal whith hemp oil? Or are you girls just coming out of the shower with wet, naked hair and just sealing with the oil?


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> *So could I moisturize with my Qhemets AOHC and then seal whith hemp oil?* Or are you girls just coming out of the shower with wet, naked hair and just sealing with the oil?



Yeah you could do that. People incorporate ceramides in all kinds of ways; in their DC, sealing, straight up on naked hair, pre-poos. Pre-poos and sealing are my personal favs.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 28, 2011)

I been MIA for a few days but I have been up on my game of sealing with WGO. Imma try to do a HOT one of these days..... Once I learn how


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 1, 2011)

ms_b_haven06 said:


> I been MIA for a few days but I have been up on my game of sealing with WGO. *Imma try to do a HOT one of these days..... Once I learn how*


 
Ok I attempted today and IDK what to think at the moment. My hair does feel good and its about 98% dry. I used Safflower oil which was cool I guess. But im not liking it because my hair is smoother (which is good) but I am use to puffy hair after my wash bc that way I can make a big fluffy buns, but I will need to fake hair assistance this round. Its fine though!


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 1, 2011)

What?!?! halee_J you just start all of the challenges that I'm interested in!! 

I started using ceramides a few weeks ago after lurking and coming across this thread. I'd like to join officially now though.

I use grapeseed oil to seal. My hair seems to really like it.

I also got WGO and hemp oil after my lurking here! I use those for scalp massages and my pre-pooing because that WGO is stanky!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey naturalnewb  Yes please come join us  Glad you're enjoying the grapeseed, how do you find the hemp oil? Hempseed just makes my hair so blingy and soft, I  that stuff. Yeah WhGO can be a bit overwhelming. Rice bran is pretty good too and there's no smell


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks!! Oooh I will maybe keep buying ceramides!

I haven't used my hemp oil too much since it needs to be refrigerated. I will try to seal with it tonight! Thanks!


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm, took tips from Bublin about sealing porous hair with a heavier oil/grease. Mixed a lil wheat germ oil in castor oil and sealed my damp, QB AOHC coated hair with it. I did a twist n curl (this time I also braided the roots about 1/2-1 inch and twisted the remaining twist. Today my hair stayed moisturized ALL day. And my hair had more volume (thanks to braiding the roots). The one drawback-a lil too greasy. I think I was too heavy handed with the castor oil and AOHC. Tonight I just misted my hair with water, concentrating on the ends, and sealed with castor/wheat germ mix (being mindful of how much I used). We shall see.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 2, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Hmmm, took tips from Bublin about sealing porous hair with a heavier oil/grease. Mixed a lil wheat germ oil in castor oil and sealed my damp, QB AOHC coated hair with it. I did a twist n curl (this time I also braided the roots about 1/2-1 inch and twisted the remaining twist. Today my hair stayed moisturized ALL day. And my hair had more volume (thanks to braiding the roots). The one drawback-a lil too greasy. I think I was too heavy handed with the castor oil and AOHC. Tonight I just misted my hair with water, concentrating on the ends, and sealed with castor/wheat germ mix (being mindful of how much I used). We shall see.



Yep, I have porous hair too and grease + ceramide oil is a winning combo  glad your twist 'n' curl  came out nice


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 2, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Yep, I have porous hair too and grease + ceramide oil is a winning combo  glad your twist 'n' curl  came out nice



Thanks. halee_J, what do you use to moisturize and seal?


----------



## halee_J (Aug 2, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Thanks. halee_J, what do you use to moisturize and seal?



To moisturize I use HE color me happy condish and S-curl. To seal hempseed oil straight  or mixed w/petroleum based grease, 1:3 ratio.


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 2, 2011)

halee_J said:


> To moisturize I use HE color me happy condish and S-curl. To seal hempseed oil straight  or mixed w/petroleum based grease, 1:3 ratio.



Thanks. halee_J, now, of course I am regi stalking, how often do you moisturize and when do you wash? Do you have greasy hair w/hemp + petroleum grease? Are you sealing the length of your hair or just the ends? TIA.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 2, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> Thanks. halee_J, now, of course I am regi stalking, how often do you moisturize and when do you wash? Do you have greasy hair w/hemp + petroleum grease? Are you sealing the length of your hair or just the ends? TIA.



Oh no prob, that's why we're here right? Let's see I moisturize once a day, but I don't seal everyday, I go by how my hair feels. If I can't feel any slip from the oil on my hair, I'll put some on. If there's slip, then I just apply moisturizer. This seems to keep me from getting greasy hair. When I use the grease mix I will seal with straight oil first then apply the grease mix sparingly to the ends. If my hair is feeling particularly parched then I'll grease the length too. I wash about every 5 days now.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Aug 2, 2011)

I did an oil rinse with africa's best oil I had left over at my mother's house. It has safflower, sunflower and wheat germ oil. Has some more oils but I can't remember.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 6, 2011)

Did a pre-poo this moring with AOHSR and hemp oil. Melted the tangles in my ng


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 6, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> I did an oil rinse with africa's best oil I had left over at my mother's house. It has safflower, sunflower and wheat germ oil. Has some more oils but I can't remember.


 
I want some of this oil, imma put it on my wish list. So a oil rinse is exactly that? Just putting oil on your hair and  and rinsing it out like cowashing?


----------



## Clubfoxxy (Aug 6, 2011)

Halee!!  It looks like you started all 3 of the hair challenges I wanted to join!!  Vitamins, Ceramides, and DC's are my top 3 priorities....Could I join this one too please?? )))). So happy!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey Clubfoxxy You're more than welcome to join us  How are you planning to use ceramides? Have a look @ the first page if you want some ideas about products/oils to use Oh and I am in the vits challenge, but Ravengirl started that one


----------



## Clubfoxxy (Aug 7, 2011)

YAAAAY!!

Ok...... Right now I pre poo with wheat germ oil and coconut oil mixed together, then I use nexxus therappe shampoo followed by either nexxus keraphix or humectress conditioner, then I add wheat germ oil to my DC mix.  I want to redo my pre poo with grapeseed, hempseed, and coconut, and then start sealing with whichever one I like most. When I get these I will never use wheat germ again because it MAKES ME GAG!!

Question:  I read about all the confusion with the ceramide percentages.....the article that was referenced, was it saying that almond oil is actually the oil with the most ceramides?  If yes, is SWEET almond oil the same thing?


----------



## halee_J (Aug 7, 2011)

Clubfoxxy wooo girl you hittin the ground running!  I like! With reference to the almond oil, yes, I believe they are referring to sweet almond oil


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 7, 2011)

Used WGO last night as usual.....


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 7, 2011)

Pre-pooed earlier in the week with EVOO, hemp oil, JBCO, WGO and honey (I forgot to post!).


----------



## Minty (Aug 7, 2011)

trying a new formula 

3% eucalyptus EO to my Castor, Olive, Apricot Seed oil mix. I apply to my scalp every other night. 

I like it so far. It's all I'm using ceramide wise right now.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 8, 2011)

DCed with AO HSR. Then sealed with grapeseed oil while braiding my hair.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 9, 2011)

HS 14 n 1 and old faithful WGO.....


ZebraPrintLover said:


> Used WGO last night as usual.....


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Aug 9, 2011)

Does Hemp Butter contain ceramides?


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 10, 2011)

Hot oil pre-CW treatment with EVOO and WGO! Getting used to that WGO smell but I would never wear it out!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 10, 2011)

naturalnewb said:


> Hot oil pre-CW treatment with EVOO and WGO! Getting used to that WGO smell but I would never wear it out!


 
naturalnewb, try adding an EO. I am using WGO also and I added some grapefruit EO to it for the summer to have that clean citrus smell. If you do try it take a little oil out first and mix that with the EO that way if you dont like it, it wont be a whole lot wasted. But a smell cant really get no worse than that dang WGO smell LOL


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 10, 2011)

Tonight I used HS 14 n 1 and WGO..... Ladies I want your help with a few things I know I want to continue using the ceramide oil and I am stuck between getting

(1) Hempseed
(2) Grapeseed
(3) Rice Bran
(4) Sunflower
(5) Africa's Best Oil 

........I want it to be something that I can pick up at the VS or the grocery store. And I also dont want anything heavy, like the consistancy of the WGO is fine for me but I refuse to use something that is thick like castro oil. Come on now ladies I need your votes


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 11, 2011)

I did an Oil Rinse this evening and it went very well. I used 1oz of Safflower Oil and 6 pumps of Aussie Moist. I made sure I washed the oil out with hot water before putting on my conditioner. And it felt like butter as I washed the conditoner out . Will try again nxt week on CW day.

M&S with HE LTR LI stuff/ WGO......

*Where yall at?*


----------



## halee_J (Aug 11, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Does Hemp Butter contain ceramides?



It's made from hemp oil so yes, it does


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 11, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover
with regards to the oil you should buy.......HEMP HEMP HEMP HEMP!!!!!  I will rep hard for this one. I'm surprised halee_J didnt jump on that question and scream hempseed oil too!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 11, 2011)

bajandoc86 you know me so well! I typed a response but I guess it didn't post. 

ZebraPrintLover Hempseed is it  I rep dat all day!!  Light, gives the hair a great smooth feeling, softens, gives great shine  thebomb.com basically.

Second place goes to Rice bran, which also gives great lasting shine, but its heavier (think EVOO) and it doesn't have the softening effect that hemp has.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 12, 2011)

Tonight I used HS 14 n 1 and WGO..... 

Votes so far:
(1) Hempseed------2 votes
(2) Grapeseed
(3) Rice Bran-------runner up LOL
(4) Sunflower
(5) Africa's Best Oil 

........I want it to be something that I can pick up at the VS or the grocery store. And I also dont want anything heavy, like the consistancy of the WGO is fine for me but I refuse to use something that is thick like castro oil. Come on now ladies I need your votes 

Anyone else wanna add?


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 12, 2011)

bajandoc86 said:


> @ZebraPrintLover
> with regards to the oil you should buy.......HEMP HEMP HEMP HEMP!!!!!  I will rep hard for this one. I'm surprised @halee_J didnt jump on that question and scream hempseed oil too!


 


halee_J said:


> @ZebraPrintLover Hempseed is it  I rep dat all day!!  Light, gives the hair a great smooth feeling, softens, gives great shine  thebomb.com basically.
> 
> Second place goes to Rice bran, which also gives great lasting shine, but its heavier (think EVOO) and it doesn't have the softening effect that hemp has.


 
What is the smell like?


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 12, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> @naturalnewb, try adding an EO. I am using WGO also and I added some grapefruit EO to it for the summer to have that clean citrus smell. If you do try it take a little oil out first and mix that with the EO that way if you dont like it, it wont be a whole lot wasted. But a smell cant really get no worse than that dang WGO smell LOL



ZebraPrintLover
This is great advice! I will try that (although the only EO I have right now is peppermint). And grapefruit seems like it would smell so delicious! I would love to put some juicy grapefruit smelling stuff on my head. What other EOs do you have?


----------



## halee_J (Aug 12, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover, it has a light, nutty scent. Its sort of like sesame oil or tahini if you've ever smelled those, but its a very faint smell


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 12, 2011)

[B said:
			
		

> halee_J[/B];13780981]You're more than welcome to join us Nix08
> 
> Hey, allmundjoi, because of you I have recently been using hemp oil on my skin, mixed with my body lotion OMG  my skin is so supple and moisturized, I'm buying *hemp oil* by the liter now  Thanks so much for that tip! I can't imagine life without it now



where are you buying the liter


----------



## halee_J (Aug 12, 2011)

Myjourney2009 at my local health food store.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 13, 2011)

naturalnewb said:


> @ZebraPrintLover
> This is great advice! I will try that (although the only EO I have right now is peppermint). And grapefruit seems like it would smell so delicious! I would love to put some juicy grapefruit smelling stuff on my head. What other EOs do you have?


 
 I dont have any but my momma has plenty LOL. I am going off my dome...tea tree, peppermint, grapefruit, lavender, and a few more that I can remember at the moment.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 13, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @ZebraPrintLover, it has a light, nutty scent. Its sort of like sesame oil or tahini if you've ever smelled those, but its a very faint smell


 
I havent smelled those but Hemp Oil it is......


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Aug 13, 2011)

I use this Nutiva Hemp Seed Oil



 

I also use this Manitoba Hemp Seed Butter




I get them both from Amazon.com they leave my hair feeling amazing.

Right now I'm experimenting and I mixed some hemp seed oil, olive oil, and a whole Banana in my Blendtec blender and put it on my hair. I've been chillin like this for half an hour and when I wash it out, I'll tell you how my hair feels.

But Hemp seed oil has made tremendous improvements in my hair.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 13, 2011)

TeeWhyAre Isn't hemp oil amazing?! It's like the perfect oil that nutiva brand is good, so is the manitoba harvest...I didn't know manitoba made hempseed butter too! Hmm I'll have to look for it at the health food store next time I go  Waiting to hear the results of your conditioning mix


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Aug 13, 2011)

i washed it our about 30 minutes ago and my hair feels like SILK! I will make this happen again.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just jumped on the blue magic grease bandwagon, but I've been eyeing this thread for a while!  Might have to jump on this hemp oil thing. I don't do oil rinses. What else can I use this for? DC's?


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 14, 2011)

DCing with AO HSR, some Aussie 3min, and WGO, and that magical hemp oil! I will probably sit under the heat for 45 minutes to an hour and then sleep with it overnight.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 14, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I just jumped on the blue magic grease bandwagon, but I've been eyeing this thread for a while!  Might have to jump on this hemp oil thing. I don't do oil rinses. What else can I use this for? DC's?



 all kinds of stuff; DC's oil rinses, pre-poos, sealing...


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 14, 2011)

*sigh* Pulls out credit card*

Ya'll got me ordering ****!  I can't wait to try this hemp oil!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 14, 2011)

pookaloo83 girl get it get it get it! You won't regret it!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Did a pre poo/hot with ceramide mix. I also added the ceramide mix to my cassia mix.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 14, 2011)

Okay, okay. I've avoided this challenge long enough. I'm in. 

*What ceramide oils/products will you be using?* Sunflower oil, Claudie's Garden Oil, Claudie's Scalp Elixer and a lot of stuff that I have on the way as well... Silk Dreams Nourish Oil, Claudie's Quinoa Cream, Claudie's Balancing Daily Moisturizer and more. AND I'm gonna be ordering some hemp and kukui oils from iHerb. 

*How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)* HOTs, oil rinsing, mixing with conditioners, sealing, massaging scalp. 

*How often will you be using them?* Err day.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 14, 2011)

Yesss! tiffers  you're getting the magical hemp oil too


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm doing an oil treatment with Grapeseed and Coconut oil on my today. I'm gonna massage a little JBC oil on my scalp only and go under the dryer for 30-40 minutes.

I may have to check out this hemp oil it sounds good. 

Sent from my Zio using Zio


----------



## cinnespice (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm still using hemp seed oil in my dc and grape seed oil to oil rinse and seal my hair. My hair is in love. It's also thickened up a bit.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just oiled up with my ceramide mix - a base of hemp seed with some walnut, rice bran, safflower, sesame, and pumpkin seed oils. Hair is smooth and silky!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Oil rinsed and sealed with Silk Dreams Nourish, which has a mix of yummy oils including safflower, rice bran and wheat germ. 

I've also been using Claudie's Elixer daily and my scalp is loving it. I love that the Elixer has ceramides in it.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 17, 2011)

Couldn't find Hemp oil, so I bought grapeseed oil today. Now what? Seal with it? Oil rinse with it?
I should probably just seal with it because I only bought 2 small bottles. and that was $10!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 17, 2011)

I mixed sunflower oil with my dc, oil rinsed with a mix of sunflower and WEN Fig oils, sealed with Claudie's Garden Oil and massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.

I'm a ceramide machine.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 17, 2011)

You my girl tiffers always goin' haaaarrrd in da paint!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 17, 2011)

So I sealed and oil rinsed with grapeseed oil tonight. My hair feels soooooooo soft and....different. Never felt it like this before. Thanks for this thread!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh and I was gonna buy sunflower oil from the store but it said refined. I don't know if that's the one to get. I think unrefined is the better one right?


----------



## fluffyforever (Aug 17, 2011)

I am new to thinking about ceramides in my reggie. I have always used AOHSR off and on throughout my HHJ and it does a good job, but it is too thick for my hair and doesn't rinse out easily. 

I have read this thread almost entirely and decided to purchase hemp seed oil because of the great reviews. I am sitting with hemp seed oil on my hair right now with Kenra MC for an overnight DC. I first applied hemp oil to my hair and WOW. My hair felt instantly soft, which never happened before with any other oil. After a few minutes, my hair went back to rough, but not as much as before. I added Kenra to my hair and a plastic cap and will rinse and poo tomorrow. I hope that wonderful feeling I got from the first application of the oil wasn't a fluke. If my hair responds well, I may have to join the challenge to keep track of my progress.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 18, 2011)

fluffyforever I'm so glad you gave hemp oil a try  that is exactly how I felt the first time I  tried it; I never had an oil soften my hair like that. What's really amazing is that it's so light and absorbs quickly yet really packs a punch in terms of softness and shine. Can't wait to hear about the results of your o/n DC


----------



## halee_J (Aug 18, 2011)

pookaloo83 glad you like the grapeseed  wrt the sunflower oil, the less refined he better but I see people raving about the regular kind from the grocery store. youneedtotryhempseedoil.org


----------



## Curlykale (Aug 18, 2011)

wheat germ oil is a miracle. period.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 18, 2011)

fluffyforever said:


> I am new to thinking about ceramides in my reggie. I have always used AOHSR off and on throughout my HHJ and it does a good job, but it is too thick for my hair and doesn't rinse out easily.
> 
> I have read this thread almost entirely and decided to purchase hemp seed oil because of the great reviews. I am sitting with hemp seed oil on my hair right now with Kenra MC for an overnight DC. I first applied hemp oil to my hair and WOW. My hair felt instantly soft, which never happened before with any other oil. After a few minutes, my hair went back to rough, but not as much as before. I added Kenra to my hair and a plastic cap and will rinse and poo tomorrow. I hope that wonderful feeling I got from the first application of the oil wasn't a fluke. If my hair responds well, I may have to join the challenge to keep track of my progress.




When I used AO HSR I diluted it with water 1:1. This made it work better for me. Although I did not repurchase it because I prefer my conditioners to work well on their own.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 18, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @pookaloo83 glad you like the grapeseed  wrt the sunflower oil, the less refined he better but I see people raving about the regular kind from the grocery store. youneedtotryhempseedoil.org




Working on that, working on that!   I couldn't find it in my area halee_J so I guess I'm gonna have to order it online.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 18, 2011)

pookaloo83 Love your new siggy pic!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 18, 2011)

I oil rinsed last night with 1oz of Safflower and Aussie Moist afterwards. Felt good as usual......
Then I M&S w/ HE LTR LI stuff and WGO
This morning I M&S with HS 14n1 and WGO

See you ladies tonight.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 18, 2011)

Dc'ing now with Sitrinilla and Claudie's Garden Oil. This stuff has every ceramide oil in it... hemp, safflower, sunflower, grapeseed, rice bran, wheat germ... ALL of 'em! 

ETA: I rinsed out the dc and my eyes damn near popped out of my head because my hair was so soft. I almost didn't wanna cowash for fear of messing up the softness, but I improvised on the spot and mixed my oil rinse mix (sunflower & WEN Fig oils) with my cowash conditioner (Hairveda Acai Phyto) and co-oil rinsed. 

After showering, I didn't wanna mess with the flow, so I mixed Silk Dreams Nourish Oil with Silk Dreams Silky Soft Leave-In... so all in all, my hair is buttah right about now. 

Looks like I'm gonna be mixing ceramide oils in aaaall of my conditioners from now on. Woot!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 19, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I oil rinsed last night with 1oz of Safflower and Aussie Moist afterwards. Felt good as usual......
> Then I M&S w/ HE LTR LI stuff and WGO
> This morning I M&S with HS 14n1 and WGO
> 
> See you ladies tonight.


 
Well I didnt add anything to my hair tonight, I will just do it in the morning w/ HE LTR LI stuff and WGO as usual. Goodnight ladies see you in the morning.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 19, 2011)

pookaloo83 vitacost.com has the nutiva brand at $6 for 8oz, cheapest place I've found on the net


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Aug 19, 2011)

Okay I want to go all in with the ceramides. I just ordered some more Claudies (Scalp Elixir, my Isha to moisturize and Pomade to seal). I've got my Lutrasilk on deck for my Pre-poo, and I just bought some Biolage for DC. 

Now I'm looking for some good ceramide oils to do oil rinses. Any suggestions?


----------



## halee_J (Aug 19, 2011)

Hiya YoursTrulyRE my personal favorite is hempseed oil, other popular ones are sunflower and grapeseed.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Aug 19, 2011)

halee_J....I was looking at hemp seed oil but it is quite expensive to do oil rinses. I will look into sunflower and grapeseed to see how much they cost.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 19, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE Do you have Claudie's Garden Oil? You can oil rinse with that. I do.  I mix it half and half with sunflower oil to dilute it and make it last longer.

Which pomade do you have? How is it? I ordered the Louise Pomade and can't wait to use it!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Aug 19, 2011)

@tiffers....I have the temple balm, which is a pomade but not listed under her pomade section. I like it a lot. I use this then a thin layer of JBCO when sealing my hair.

I looked at the Louise pomade it looks  I may try this when I run out of temple balm.

I just ordered the Revitalizing pomade, which has sulphur, bc I can control it more than the elixir when my hair is not in twist. That way I don't get it all over my hair.

I haven't tried the Garden Oil but I was looking at sunflower for oil rinsing. Since you say it's good, I may have to try it out.


----------



## winona (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey ladies I really like wgo but it stanks lmbo.  What do you use to mask the stench?


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 19, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @YoursTrulyRE Do you have Claudie's Garden Oil? You can oil rinse with that. I do.  I mix it half and half with sunflower oil to dilute it and make it last longer.
> 
> Which pomade do you have? How is it? I ordered the Louise Pomade and can't wait to use it!



tiffers - I use the Shea pomade and love it!!  
(not that you were talking to me, though )


----------



## fluffyforever (Aug 19, 2011)

halee_J said:


> fluffyforever I'm so glad you gave hemp oil a try  that is exactly how I felt the first time I  tried it; I never had an oil soften my hair like that. What's really amazing is that it's so light and absorbs quickly yet really packs a punch in terms of softness and shine. Can't wait to hear about the results of your o/n DC



So when I rinsed out the DC, my hair was really soft... that is until I used shampoo. My hair wasn't hard or anything, and never stripped, but I felt like the shampoo took away the hemp seed benefit. So after I did a final rinse, added more hemp seed oil back into my hair and my hair was soft again. Some parts felt silky soft  

But like before, the softness went away after my hair dried. I am determined to find a way to keep the silky softness!!! Next time I will DC with hemp after I shampoo and see how that turns out. I am liking the hemp oil's potential though.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 19, 2011)

Brownie518  Thanks!!! Do you use it to seal?


----------



## halee_J (Aug 19, 2011)

fluffyforever have you added hemp oil once your hair dried? I M&S when myhair is wet and then do another very light M&S once my hair is dry. 

winona try an EO. I have personally used lavender, peppermint and cinnamon but I think a citrus would be good too, I think ZebraPrintLover uses grapefruit EO.


----------



## cutenss (Aug 19, 2011)

I just bought me some grapeseed, sunflower, and hemp oil. The grapeseed and sunflower oils came from Marshalls (in the food section), and the hemp oil from Whole Foods. I took 3 oz of each, and 1 oz of coconut oil (last bit in jar) to make me a cutenss ceramide concoction  I am going to prepoo with it, and possibly DC with it, along with my Hemp conditioners, which I  My hair loves hemp and grapeseed oil. This will be my first time incorporating sunflower oil.


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Aug 19, 2011)

Does WEN have ceramides? 


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## halee_J (Aug 19, 2011)

Anaya-Amani not from what I can tell from the ingredients.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> Okay I want to go all in with the ceramides. I just ordered some more Claudies (Scalp Elixir, my Isha to moisturize and Pomade to seal). I've got my Lutrasilk on deck for my Pre-poo, and I just bought some Biolage for DC.
> 
> Now I'm looking for some good ceramide oils to do oil rinses. Any suggestions?


 
Dont be using your expensive oils to wash down the drain, better you something that cheaper LOL......


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2011)

YoursTrulyRE said:


> @halee_J....I was looking at hemp seed oil but it is quite expensive to do oil rinses. I will look into sunflower and grapeseed to see how much they cost.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


I use the Safflower and it works just fine.....


----------



## Minty (Aug 20, 2011)

you can get any of the cheaper oils and add Eucalyptus to make a 3% solution. use a kitchen scale. 

I'm running low on rice bran and I just did a haul on oils so I'm gonna work with my apricot seed oil (which I love) and keep on using Mizani H20 

I use my eucalyptus oil mix & my megatek/oil mix to detangle the night before I co-wash

I finger detangle in very small sections. Sure it takes more than an hour, but I don't have breakage like I use to and I don't have to use a comb at all unless I want a straight part.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2011)

winona said:


> Hey ladies I really like wgo but it stanks lmbo. What do you use to mask the stench?


 
EO's. I personally use Grapefruit Oil


----------



## BraunSugar (Aug 20, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @pookaloo83 glad you like the grapeseed  wrt the sunflower oil, the less refined he better but I see people raving about the regular kind from the grocery store. *youneedtotryhempseedoil.org*



**facepalm**

I actually typed this into my browser looking for a website. I need to go to bed.  **off to put on dunce cap**


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 20, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @Brownie518  Thanks!!! Do you use it to seal?



tiffers - I normally use it as a plain old grease on my roots/scalp. I like to put it on my ends to keep them in good condition also.  Its my main moisturizer in the colder months.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok, I'm late to the party.  I definitely want to try ceramides to thicken my hair.  One of the products I thought made a difference in my hair was Redken Extreme Anti-snap.  I haven't repurchased because I'm in the no buy challenge.  But I think I have some of the Taaliah Waajid Protective Mist, so I'll start using that on my WNGs daily for the rest of the summer.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 20, 2011)

BraunSugar said:


> **facepalm**
> 
> I actually typed this into my browser looking for a website. I need to go to bed.  **off to put on dunce cap**


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 20, 2011)

godzchildtoo said:


> Ok, I'm late to the party.  I definitely want to try ceramides to thicken my hair.  One of the products I thought made a difference in my hair was Redken Extreme Anti-snap.  I haven't repurchased because I'm in the no buy challenge.  But I think I have some of the Taaliah Waajid Protective Mist, so I'll start using that on my WNGs daily for the rest of the summer.



godzchildtoo - Anti Snap is a great product!!


----------



## Bublin (Aug 20, 2011)

I've just staring using this daily on my hair and i like it.  I think it has ceramides.
The reviews are good http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/pr...ngthener-growth-lotion/ID=prod2663062-product





This product protects, restores, repairs and rebuilds fragile, damaged hair for healthier hair growth. Fortified with a deep penetrating blend of natural mineral, oils and proteins, it strengthens hair from the inside out to promote stronger, longer, healthier hair.

With Pro-Growth complex:
Strength + growth: Wheat protein, oat protein, soy protein, horsetail extract 
Restore + rebuild: Wheat germ oil, olive oil, flax seed oil, jojoba oil 
Hi-shine + heat protection: Silk amino acids, avocado oil, coconut oil, grape seed oil
This product can be used as a daily moisturizer that smoothes and protects hair by guarding against heat styling damage, replenishing moisture and shine and restoring vital nutrients.
Stops breakage 
Boosts hi-shine 
For 7X stronger hair

Apply daily to dry hair and scalp before styling 
Squeeze lotion into the palm of your hand 
Rub hands together and run fingers through hair to evenly distribute from roots to ends 
For best results use in combination with other Profectiv Mega Growth products
Tips: For deep moisture infusion and soft silky hair, apply growth lotion immediately before blow drying, using flat iron or other heat styling. For deeper penetration, apply overnight to dry hair..

*Ingredients* 
Glycine Soja Oil (Soybean) , Water (Aqua) , Propylene Glycol , Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil , Steareth-2 , Steareth-20 , Olea Europaea Fruit Oil (Olive) , Silk Amino Acids , Triticum Vulgare Protein (Wheat) , Glycine Soja Protein (Soybean) , Hydrolyzed Oat Protein , Cocos Nucifera Oil (Coconut) , Simmondsia Chinensis Oil (Jojoba) , Vitis Vinifera Seed Oil (Grape) , Persia Gratissima Oil (Avocado) , Linum Usitassimum Seed Oil (Flax) , Equisetum Hiernale Extract (Horsetail) , Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein , PC-Propyl Silanetriol , Triticum Vulgare Germ Oil (Wheat) , Polyquaternium-37 , Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate , Dicaprate , PPG-1 Tridecth-6 , Phenyl Trimethicone , Laneth-15 , Lanolin Oil , Dimethicone , DMDM Hydantoin , Zea Mays Oil (Corn) , BHA , BHT , Methylparaben , Propylparaben , Fragrance


----------



## halee_J (Aug 20, 2011)

godzchildtoo I've never personally used the anti-snap but I've always read good reviews on it. I think Minty uses it.

Bublin  it does, from the wheat germ oil  that leave-in looks really good but 
I'm weary of all that protein...and coconut oil, my hair's nemesis . I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Bublin (Aug 20, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @godzchildtoo I've never personally used the anti-snap but I've always read good reviews on it. I think @Minty uses it.
> 
> @Bublin it does, from the wheat germ oil  that leave-in looks really good but
> I'm weary of all that protein...and coconut oil, my hair's nemesis . I'll add it to the list.


 
My hair is protein sensitive too but this has not made my hair feel hard at all - infact it's the softest it's ever felt after I airdry. 
I'm still on the look out for a protein free moisturising lotion and when i do find one i'll use it in rotation with the Profectiv so i don't get a protein overload.  It seems like every moisturiser contains protein though .


----------



## halee_J (Aug 20, 2011)

Bublin, what about S-curl? I know its not a lotion, but it works well, it has been a staple of mine for a while now. I think I'm gonna try that profectiv leave-in. Let's hope the coconut oil is far enough down the list.


----------



## Bublin (Aug 20, 2011)

halee_J I tried s-curl few years back when i was first natural and it made my hair dry and sticky. I may give it another go but this time seal it in, as back then i didn't know about sealing the hair with an oil.

The coconut Oil in the Profectiv is in the middle of the list.


----------



## Minty (Aug 20, 2011)

Anti-Snap is a GREAT product. I always had hopelessly weak hair after a relaxer and it really helped with the breakage. Its a gel type product so it won't weigh your hair down at all and you only need 2 pumps. 

A cheaper alternative is Aphogee green tea reconstructor but it doesn't contain ceramides and therefore it only gives the 'strength' from the keratin aspect of the product. It doesn't soften at all - which anti-snap does do.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 20, 2011)

M&S with HS 14n1/AVJ and WGO/EVCO.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 22, 2011)

Where yall at?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm here! 

Dc'ing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk and Nourish Oil.

I'm trying to have ceramides in every step of my regimen, so if a conditioner doesn't have any, I'll put a splash of some ceramide-y oil in there.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 22, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Dc'ing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk and Nourish Oil.
> 
> *I'm trying to have ceramides in every step of my regimen,* so if a conditioner doesn't have any, I'll put a splash of some ceramide-y oil in there.



I do this too  My main "ceramide-y oil"  is WGO

ETA: I came in here to say that I DC'd today with AO HSR (WGO is in there).


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 22, 2011)

This is my goal for the day:

Clarify with Suave
Wash with CON green-----that has a splash of Safflower Oil added to it
Protein Tx with Nexxus Emergencee
DC with Giovanni SAS-----add some WGO on top
M&S with something and seal with WGO ofcourse
Airdry and then be on my way until I CW midweek with Safflower and Aussie Moist


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I'm trying to have ceramides in every step of my regimen, so if a conditioner doesn't have any, I'll put a splash of some ceramide-y oil in there.


 
Stealing


----------



## Minty (Aug 22, 2011)

did an overnight condition w/Nexxus Humectress - I didn't baggy, just put a scarf over the wet conditioner and a towel on the pillow. Rinsed/comb detangled this morning. That was a winner for my dry ng. 

I should have used some rice bran oil afterwards - used mango butter instead.


----------



## january noir (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Ladies! 
Has anyone had the same results or better that the original Ceramides Challenge 2010 did?
Her pony tail bun appeared to double in size overnight (15 days) and I haven't seen any pics/proof like that since.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 23, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of Destination Hydration and Garden Oil, M&S with Silky Soft Leave-In and Garden Oil, then massaged Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## Minty (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't remember Januarynoir the size of the bun...

Now that I understand what ceramides do and how to use them I've gotten spectacular results by way of have supple, non-bending ends. 

I'm not sure if the ladies in this challenge have marked their ceramides results the way OP had


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 23, 2011)

Ceremides worked so well for me, dunno why Is stopped. I need to get back on it.


----------



## Minty (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm going to start moisturizing my line of demarcation w/Mizani Rose to experiment.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 23, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Dc'ing with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk and Nourish Oil.
> 
> I'm trying to have ceramides in every step of my regimen, so if a conditioner doesn't have any, I'll put a splash of some ceramide-y oil in there.


 
So you know I had to try this tiffers. Can you say sexy silky har?



ZebraPrintLover said:


> This is my goal for the day:
> 
> Clarify with Suave
> Wash with CON green-----that has a splash of Safflower Oil added to it
> ...


 
OMG you ladies just dont understand (yes yall do). I will start adding ceramides to every step now on .


----------



## cutenss (Aug 23, 2011)

Tonight I washed with Hemp shampoo, oiled rinsed with my cutenss ceramide concoction(CCC), and I am now DCing with Hemp conditioner.

This same post will be in the DCing thread


----------



## tiffers (Aug 23, 2011)

Dc'd with Jessicurl WDT mixed with Nourish.

Cleansed with Whip My Hair, which has hemp and rice bran oils. 

Oil rinsed with rice bran oil and coconut oil. I like rice bran a looot more than sunflower, it makes my hair a lot easier to detangle.

Moisturized with Hairveda Moist Condition 24/7 mixed with Enso Naturals Leave-In, which has some ceramide-y oils in it... can't remember which ones. 

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp.

Yesterday I cleansed with Whip My Hair and noticed a lot less shedding and breakage, so I decided to try it out again today. Still a lot loss shedding and breakage. Soooo, even though some may pass out at the thought  I'm gonna start using Whip My Hair daily, after deep conditioning.

BUT in my defense, there was a member here a few years ago who started out with really thin, uneven, barely SL hair. In a year, she got to almost BSL. Her regimen was daily shampoo (sulfate free,) quickie condition and oiling her hair before putting it in a bun.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Tonight I M&S with HE LTR LI and WGO/EVCO......


----------



## cutenss (Aug 24, 2011)

The moisture I am retaining from using ceramides is incredible. Now that I have my staple regimen products, I am in retirement from being a product junkie. Which means more money to buy nail polish. I will NEVER retire from buying that


----------



## Bublin (Aug 24, 2011)

Just bought a bottle of hot six oil.  Intend to oil rinse with it and add it to my deep con.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 24, 2011)

tiffers yeah rice bran is a great detangler  Do your thing girl! you know your hair  I live some of my PJ fantasies vicariously through you  I secretly live for your posts 

cutenss IRK? the difference in moisture retention is just, wow. Before I tried ceramide oils I felt like oils sealed but never nourished my hair. I feel like these oils literally feed my hair  
Since you mentioned NP,  I really need to get back on my nail game. I love to do lots of colors my but current job limits me to neutrals, which can get kinda boring...I've just been keeping them buffed with a coat of SV, for months now...I need to come check ya'll over in NF


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 24, 2011)

halee_J - Imma join this now!  I saw you evolution of a bun and it reminded of the power of ceramides.  So I added wheat germ oil to some random oil blend I had, and my hair was instantly smoothed. When I used Oyin Honey hemp regularly, smooth shiney hair.  So I back on it!

What ceramide oils/products will you be using? 
I will use wheat germ oil, oyin honey hemp condish, AOWC, L'anza healing strength (saw a ceramide on the bottle) and if L'anza healing moisture has a 'mide, whatever I can find!

How will you be using them? (pre-poo, shampoo, DC, leave-in, sealing etc)
I'll use as a pre-poo, DC, leave-in, sealant

How often will you be using them?
At least 2x per week, but maybe more if I can.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 24, 2011)

halee_J - just want to be sure if this product can be considered as a ceramide product.  It has hemp seed oil and hemp amino acids.  If so, i'll add to my list.  Got it months ago in a clearance bin and never used.  Thanks

Alterna thickening compound - Water (Aqua), Cyclomethicone, Dimethiconol, Polyquaternium 11, SD Alcohol 40 B, Dimethicone, Polyacrylamide, C13 14 Isoparaffin, Laureth 7, Quinoa Protein (Chenopodium Quinoa), Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil (Coconut), Gardenia Tahitensis Flower, *Hemp Amino Acids *(Cannabis Sativa), Dimethylcetylamine Hempseedate, *Hemp Seed Oil *(Cnnabis Sativa), Fennel (Foeniculum Vulgare) Extract (Foeniculum Vulgare), Saccharomyces Ferment Extract (Lysate, Copper, Zinc), Super Oxide Dismutase, Lactoferrin, Retinyl Palmitate Polypeptide, Phospholipids, Corn Oligosaccharides, Copper Oxidase, N Acetyl Methionine, N Acetyl Serine, Aminoacyl Transferase, Lotus Corniculatus Flower Extract (Nelumbo Speciosum), Panthenol, Cinnamidopropyl Trimethyl Ammonium Chloride, Adipic Acid/Diethylene Glycol/Glycerin Crosspolymer, Hydroxypropyl Guar, Glycolipids, Hyaluronic Acid, Polysorbate 20, Propylene Glycol, Diazolidinyl


----------



## halee_J (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey Golden75  Cool beans welcome to the ceramide clan  Glad you had good results from the wheat germ oil  Yeah the alterna product has hemp seed oil in it, so yeah it would have some ceramides in it. Not because of the amino acids, ceramides are a type of lipid, they're not proteins. I would encourage you to use more ceramide oils they're more potent  and of course as I always do I highly highly recommend hempseed oil; I've seen the greatest results from it


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 24, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Hey @Golden75  Cool beans welcome to the ceramide clan  Glad you had good results from the wheat germ oil  Yeah the alterna product has hemp seed oil in it, so yeah it would have some ceramides in it. Not because of the amino acids, ceramides are a type of lipid, they're not proteins. I would encourage you to use more ceramide oils they're more potent  and of course as I always do I highly highly recommend hempseed oil; I've seen the greatest results from it


 
halee_J - Thanks.  I have wheat germ oil to finish up. Once that is done I will try the hemp oil.  But I will be using the oil form more, and definately the oyin honey hemp condish.  That is when I really noticed the change when I used it daily.


----------



## Iftiin (Aug 24, 2011)

I saw this thread in the beginning of this year and decided to try out the Ceramide oils. So I bought hempseed oil and wheatgerm oil, I only used them once because I couldn't take the smell. But Since I decided I had to use all of my oils before buying anymore I mixed them all so I could get rid of them faster. I use the oil mixture once a week as a pre-poo/H.O.T and leave it on overnight, this has made my hair super soft but I have yet to see any shine. So far I've  done this 4 times.
Do you guys think that it's better to use the Ceramide oils on their own or is it fine to mix them with non-ceramide oils like I mix EVOO, EVCO, sweet almond oil, castor oil, Amla oil, Vit E oil, hemp oil and wheatgerm oil for my pre-poo/hot

Excuse the Typo this phone is getting on my last nerv. Lol


----------



## cutenss (Aug 24, 2011)

@halee j we would to see ya in the NF forum. You would be surprised at what we think are neutrals 

I am so thankful for this and the DC thread. I am anxious to see where I will be at the end of the year.


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 24, 2011)

I DC'd last night by adding Safflower Oil to my DPR-11


----------



## Bublin (Aug 24, 2011)

cutenss - can you re-type your Ceramides Concoction pleeease.  I can't search though the whole of this thread!


----------



## cinnespice (Aug 24, 2011)

Dear ceramides: I'm going to miss for 2 months while i put in my weave thanks for all your patience and helping my hair grow back. I will see you in November.
Love 
Cinnespice.


----------



## Golden75 (Aug 24, 2011)

cinnespice said:


> Dear ceramides: I'm going to miss for 2 months while i put in my weave thanks for all your patience and helping my hair grow back. I will see you in November.
> Love
> Cinnespice.


 
cinnespice - you can add some oil into your leave-in spirtz (if you have one) and focus on the braids, or mix it into whatever moisturizer/conditioner/DC you plan to use while in the weave


----------



## cinnespice (Aug 24, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> @cinnespice - you can add some oil into your leave-in spirtz (if you have one) and focus on the braids, or mix it into whatever moisturizer/conditioner/DC you plan to use while in the weave


I was thinking about adding it to my moisture mix or to my conditioner and diluting with water? I have never really experimented with my weaves. I'm usually under a wig.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 24, 2011)

Esslinah, use them however you feel is best for your hair.There are times when I mix ceramide oils with EVOO or castor oil. Try a mix and see how you like it


----------



## Tamster (Aug 24, 2011)

Ladies- perhaps you all can help me with this. I googled and thought that grapeseed oil was high in ceramides... is no one using it here? I have been using it in my DCs, as a heat protectant and just for some extra gloss. 

Anyone know if it is or not? I saw on Curly Nikki that it had a high percentage (like 73%)


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 24, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> Ladies- perhaps you all can help me with this. I googled and thought that grapeseed oil was high in ceramides... is no one using it here? I have been using it in my DCs, as a heat protectant and just for some extra gloss.
> 
> Anyone know if it is or not? I saw on Curly Nikki that it had a high percentage (like 73%)



tamz412, it does have ceramides and I use it in my mixes too. I can't find a research article (QUICK SEARCH) stating it's relative concentration of ceramides, but is probably less than %5 (based off other research articles of wheat germ claiming it to have the highest ceramide content which has been listed 1-5%). That 73% that's floating around is not the real percent of ceramides, it's really the percent of total SPHINGOLIPIDS in the oil (SOME OF WHICH INCLUDE THE TYPES OF CERAMIDES FOUNF IN HAIR AND SKIN). I think we use wheat germ and hemp b/c they are touted as having the highest percent of ceramides. My $0.02. 

ETA: CAPITALIZED


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Aug 24, 2011)

I use grapeseed oil all the time it's one of my favorites, it has ceramides in it.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Tonight I used Infusium 23 Repair & Renew LI and WGO/EVCO......


----------



## january noir (Aug 24, 2011)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I use grapeseed oil all the time it's one of my favorites, it has ceramides in it.
> 
> Sent from my Zio



~*~ShopAholic~*~
I just purchased a bottle of Grape seed oil.  It's number 2 on the list of oils with their percentage of Ceramides (post #413).  How long have you been using Grape seed? what results have you noticed?

I also want to use it as part of my facial routine.  I currently use raw virgin coconut oil to cleanse and moisturize but figured the Grape seed is high in antioxidants.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 25, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> tamz412, it does have ceramides and I use it in my mixes too. I can't find a research article (QUICK SEARCH) stating it's relative concentration of ceramides, but is probably less than %5 (based off other research articles of wheat germ claiming it to have the highest ceramide content which has been listed 1-5%). That 73% that's floating around is not the real percent of ceramides, it's really the percent of total SPHINGOLIPIDS in the oil (SOME OF WHICH INCLUDE THE TYPES OF CERAMIDES FOUNF IN HAIR AND SKIN). I think we use wheat germ and hemp b/c they are touted as having the highest percent of ceramides. My $0.02.
> 
> ETA: CAPITALIZED



^^^ What she said  That percentage list floating around causes a lot of confusion.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 25, 2011)

Mixed rice bran oil into my dc...

Cleansed with Whip My Hair...

Oil rinsed with rice bran and coconut oils...

Mixed Silk Dreams Nourish oil into my leave-ins...

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp...

Operation Daily Ceramide: Complete.


----------



## Tamster (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks ladies!!!! I just wanted to make sure! I'm not quite sure what I am looking to get out of using ceramides, but i figure it can't hurt. Will let you know what I see in due time


----------



## tiffers (Aug 25, 2011)

halee_J said:


> ^^^ What she said  That percentage list floating around causes a lot of confusion.



Sure confused the hell outta me!


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey ladies tonight I M&S with HE LTR LI and WGO/EVCO......


----------



## tiffers (Aug 26, 2011)

I've really been loving rice bran oil lately, but I'm almost out so I'll probably go see if my local health food store has hemp or wheat germ oils. This is a small city, so I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 26, 2011)

Still sealing with hempseed oil


----------



## divachyk (Aug 26, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Still sealing with hempseed oil



halee_J I pop in and out the thread periodically. I have been sealing with hemp lately and ITA with you.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## halee_J (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh yay divachyk  I'm glad that you too are reveling in the deliciousness of hemp oil


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 26, 2011)

Using WGO in my steam treatment today


----------



## Bublin (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't know if you can get this brand anywhere else but i bought this in the UK (Sainsburys).

It's a whopping great big bottle of Hempseed Oil, 500ml for £4.49. It's Organic and Cold pressed. I purchased the Original.

The bottle also says it is good for hair and skin.






I put a small amount all over my braids and the shine is out of this world and my hair feels soft and non greasy.

I think i'm going to oil rinse with this.


----------



## Rhetta (Aug 26, 2011)

tamz412 said:


> Ladies- perhaps you all can help me with this. I googled and thought that grapeseed oil was high in ceramides... is no one using it here? I have been using it in my DCs, as a heat protectant and just for some extra gloss.
> 
> Anyone know if it is or not? I saw on Curly Nikki that it had a high percentage (like 73%)


Hi Tamz!

Yep, grape seed oil is high in linoleic acid/ceramides. I've been looking for multiple sources for confirmation myself.  I've been using grape seed oil off and on for a few months, makes my hair glossy without feeling greasy. The percentages Curly Nikki quoted  was published on wikipedia along with the ceramide contents of other oils. Grape seed oil is listed as the second highest in content at 73% (it is sourced).  I found a second source at Anarka University, Dept. Of Agriculture in Turkey that indicated that the ceramide (oliec and linoliec acids are 50 and 70 percent, respectively). I saw a higher percentage listed at another website but, I don't remember which one.  I've had very good results with grape seed oil and am assuming anywhere between 50 to 75% in content - which is pretty doggone good, IMHO. Hope this helps, HHJ.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 26, 2011)

Bublin yeah hemp oil is the ish!!!  Try it on your skin, OMGosh like butta


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Aug 26, 2011)

Just made a 50:50 castor/hemp oil mix to do my oil rinses. Going to try it in the morning after I rinse out this henna.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 26, 2011)

halee_J - do you use hemp all over wrt to using it on the skin.


----------



## Minty (Aug 26, 2011)

eucalyptus oil mix on my scalp and Mizani H20 on my ends sealed w/rice bran & castor
baggy overnight. 

its a ceramide extravaganza!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 26, 2011)

divachyk I mix it with lotion and apply to my body, on the rare occasions my face feels dry (I have very oily skin) I'll take a drop and distribute it on my damp face.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 27, 2011)

Tonight I used Infusium 23 Repair & Renew LI and WGO/EVCO......


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 27, 2011)

I've read most of this thread!  Awesome wealth of knowledge.  Thanks for that. Any who I came out of lurkdom to say I LOVE SUNFLOWER OIL!  It made my hair soft, shiny and somehow thickened it. I saw virgin sunflower oil at walmart and went straight to my lhcf app search button and it directed me to this thread. I stood in that aisle and read while my hubby waited patiently before I decided to buy. It was $3.89 for 32 oz. Cha Ching. I air dried and bunned but I'm going to try a roller set and use sunflower oil with my leave ins.  HHG


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 27, 2011)

I  hempseed butter. I've used it 2-3 times. I am a little heavy handed so I need to slow down on it. I get a lot of shine and moisture with it.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 27, 2011)

Mixed rice bran oil into my dc...

Cowashed with Shea Moisture Reconstructing Conditioner mixed with Silk Dreams PRE and rice bran oil. Yummeh...

Sealed with Nourish and massaged Elixer into my scalp...

*high fives myself*


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 27, 2011)

My beauty4 ashes Max Moisture cond also has wgo and grapeseed oil

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## halee_J (Aug 28, 2011)

Shay72 said:


> I  hempseed butter. I've used it 2-3 times. I am a little heavy handed so I need to slow down on it. I get a lot of shine and moisture with it.



I need to get.on.this. I love the oil so much, that butter must be bananas  I'm gonna do some more hunting locally or press my fav store to start stocking it, trying to avoid buying online. My shipping charges are carazay  lol


----------



## divachyk (Aug 28, 2011)

Shay72 - is hemp butter better than hemp oil?


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just M&S w/ HS 14n1 and WGO/EVCO.....


----------



## Ltown (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi been mia for long time but ceramides is still in my  routine: wheat germ oil, grapeseed, kukui, sunflower and walnut oils.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 28, 2011)

@divachyk
I think halee_J said they are pretty much the same thing. I've been using my hemp oil as part of a mix (hemp,sunflower, rice bran, grapeseed, and gleau oil) so I can't speak to it. I can only speak about the butter and I love it .


----------



## Bublin (Aug 28, 2011)

Shay72 - halee_J.  She has an underscore between the e and the J.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 28, 2011)

Shay72 Hempseed butter is the hydrogenated form of the oil. So yeah, one is made form the other, but I'm yet to actually try it though.


----------



## cutenss (Aug 28, 2011)

tamz412 I love using my grapeseed oil on dry hair.  It is so light. I used it to take down some twists. It works perfectly. And it gives a nice shine too


----------



## tiffers (Aug 28, 2011)

Soooo I just bought wheat germ oil today.

Um, I don't even know what to say about it. I mean... wow. I'm not sensitive to smells but I damn near passed out when I opened the freakin' bottle. 
Then it has the nerve to look like platypus pee on TOP of smelling like rotting flesh. 

I'm bout to use this multiple times every single day, so I can hurry up and be rid of it.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 28, 2011)

tiffers said:


> Soooo I just bought wheat germ oil today.
> 
> Um, I don't even know what to say about it. I mean... wow. I'm not sensitive to smells but I damn near passed out when I opened the freakin' bottle.
> Then it has the nerve to look like platypus pee on TOP of smelling like rotting flesh.
> ...



This was too funny...


----------



## divachyk (Aug 29, 2011)

tiffers - my wheat germ is collecting dust. I purchased it when I was using oils in my DC. I wish I could take that mess back to the sto'.


----------



## Lita (Aug 29, 2011)

Spritz my hair with water/SheaMoisture hair cream/Sealed with Rice bran oil...

My hair is very soft & wavy....



Happy Hair growing!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 29, 2011)

i'm not in this challenge because ceramides were a part of routine long before this hairboard ( i never knew why i loved aubrey's so much and what was different if i stopped using it) but what i did want to ask is if sapote , tamanu, marula, or meadowfoam oil have ceramides. i'll continue lurking and admiring y'all reggies...carry on ladies!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

divachyk This crap makes me sad. The smell just brings my mood down whenever I open the bottle!


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

Dc'ed with Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner mixed with... wheat germ oil. 

Cowashed with Claudie's Avocado Conditioner mixed with... wheat germ oil. 

Moisturized with Claudie's Balancing Moisturizer, sealed with Grandma Louise Pomade and massaged Elixer into my scalp.

I hit the lottery with these scents. My kids came into the room as I was finishing up with moisturizing and they were all like "What smells good? Can I have some?"

They looked disappointed when I told them it was hair stuff.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 29, 2011)

OOOh tiffers what do the Claudie's products smell like? Does it mask the WhGO?


----------



## tiffers (Aug 29, 2011)

halee_J They smell sooo good! I got the Balancing Moisturizer in Vanilla Lace, Louise Pomade is... I think Hello Sugar and Elixer is Ambrosia. My hair smells delicious and there's absolutely no trace of WGO!


----------



## divachyk (Aug 30, 2011)

tiffers - my dh was like that about vatika frosting. He loves smell good items and that scent caught his attention. I actually apply my products on my dh's low, military cut hair. He loves vatika but won't admit it.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 30, 2011)

divachyk  That's so cute! I'll bet he has the healthiest, most lush military cut out there.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 30, 2011)

tiffers - yep, sholl do.  He complains the entire time I am working on his two seconds of hair. He gets a nice shampoo session, DC, baggy, scalp massage, moisturized/sealed, etc. Just whatever I feel he needs. Although he moans and groans, don't let me skip out my salon duties, he will kindly remind me that I've neglected him. Men.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 30, 2011)

Tonight I M&S using HE LTR LI and WGO/EVCO, now @tiffers you knew that sh!t stanked before you opened it up LOL. You hear er'body running around here saying it stanked and I guess you wanted to see how stanky LOL?

What I also did was mixed some with EVCO and it smells like EVCO and thats it. So that may also help some of you ladies out that dont have a good EO that will cover it up. I actually dont know what the real WGO smell like, I have only smelled it like twice. I ALWAYS have it masked LOL.


----------



## cutenss (Aug 30, 2011)

Washed with Hemp volumizing shampoo, oil rinsed with CCC, overnight DC'ing with Hemp hydrating and volumizing conditioner.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 30, 2011)

divachyk No you don't dc and baggie his little hair stubs!  That's is tooooo funny! Then he reminds you after acting like he doesn't like it!  I'm so tickled right now.

ZebraPrintLover *sad sigh* I know! I've seen the stench mentioned a few times but I thought I could handle it because I'm not sensitive to smells at all. I was thinking it would have a strong earthy scent. Ummmm... no. This sh*t is horrible. I wanna go back to the store and throw it in the cashier's face.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 30, 2011)

@tiffers - truth of the matter is, he had stomach cancer (praises to God he's healed) and he has a thinning crown as a result. He's a young guy and is sensitive to his thinned area so yeah, I'm reminded when I skip out on my duties. 

As for the wheat germ, do you have your receipt? I purchased mine sometime ago so it's mine to keep.

Note to self - This is your consious talking....you know good and well that you have low porosity hair so you might need to lay off the hemp. Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 30, 2011)

Dc'd with Claudie's Deep Conditioner mixed with... wheat germ oil. 

Cowashed with Avocado Conditioner mixed with... wheat germ oil. 

Moisturized with Quinoa Cream , which has ceramides. 

Sealed with Garden Oil :heart2: more ceramides.

And massaged Elixer into my scalp (which also has ceramides)


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 30, 2011)

tiffers every time you type......with wheat germ oil.....I just crack RIGHT up!!  I feels for you. I always wanted to try it.....but I think Imma stick with my beloved Hemp seed oil. I don't wanna be smelling like no rotten carcass. 



tiffers said:


> Dc'd with Claudie's Deep Conditioner mixed with... wheat germ oil.
> 
> Cowashed with Avocado Conditioner mixed with... wheat germ oil.
> 
> ...


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 30, 2011)

divachyk I'm glad to hear he's pulled through. That's a rough diagnosis to hear. May God continue to bless him with health and strength!


----------



## allmundjoi (Aug 30, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @tiffers - truth of the matter is, he had stomach cancer (praises to God he's healed) and he has a thinning crown as a result. He's a young guy and is sensitive to his thinned area so yeah, I'm reminded when I skip out on my duties.
> 
> As for the wheat germ, do you have your receipt? I purchased mine sometime ago so it's mine to keep.
> 
> Note to self - This is your consious talking....you know good and well that you have low porosity hair so you might need to lay off the hemp. Don't say I didn't warn you.



I am glad he's ok. 

Misted twists with water and sealed with QB AOHC and wheat germ oil. I was too lazy to go the the fridge and get the hemp seed oil, even though hemp seed leaves my ends just a little smoother. 

Uber Random: just saw a preview for the movie Dolphin Tale, I can tell that will be a tear jerker-a dolphin with no tail? That's like a dog with no back legs with his butt in that little wheelbarrow thing.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 30, 2011)

tiffers I use to gag at wgo oil but now I don't mind it....I even use it as lotion sometimes .....the first time I did I went around asking people if I stunk  They all said no, so the smell does go away or they didn't want to hurt my feelings


----------



## Minty (Aug 30, 2011)

I had a real winner with L'oreal Absolute Repair mask mixed with Meadowseed Oil, Sunflower, Olive, AO Camilla & Kenra condish. 

Used it as an overnight treatment after henna.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 30, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @ZebraPrintLover *sad sigh* I know! I've seen the stench mentioned a few times but I thought I could handle it because I'm not sensitive to smells at all. I was thinking it would have a strong earthy scent. Ummmm... no. This sh*t is horrible. I wanna go back to the store and throw it in the cashier's face.


 
tiffers, LOL thats wont be nice LOL. You a ceramide pro you can handle it.

Anywho tonight I M&S using HS14n1 and WGO/EVCO..........


----------



## cutenss (Aug 30, 2011)

Am I the only one that didn't realize that Silk Elements Mega Moisture had sunflower seed oil in it?


----------



## Bublin (Aug 31, 2011)

cutenss I love that stuff but we can no longer get it in the uk.

Eek....i forgot to do my Hempseed oil rinse last night.  I was focused on doing an acv rinse after my dc but that helped with the tangles.  I can't wait to do both.  The results should be good.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sealed in the morning and last night with my ceramide mix. Will steam with it later which will be the end of that mix. I think I will start using the oils individually so I can decide which ones are keepers.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 31, 2011)

divachyk Wow, how awesome is it that he beat cancer?! I can't imagine how tough that must have been for you two. Thank goodness he's better now!

Unfortunately I don't have the reciept. See, I have this issue... when I get excited over something that I just KNOW is gonna work, I throw away the reciept before even opening the package.

Then I wanna kick myself when the product sucks. 

It's happened so many times, IDK why my slow self won't stop throwing away reciepts.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 31, 2011)

bajandoc86  Man, WGO depresses me. Imma need to take a break from it today. You should definitely stick to the hemp because WGO will singe the hairs right out of your nose.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 31, 2011)

tiffers said:


> bajandoc86  Man, WGO depresses me. Imma need to take a break from it today. You should definitely stick to the hemp because *WGO will singe the hairs right out of your nose.*



tiffers you are REEdiculous


----------



## tiffers (Aug 31, 2011)

allmundjoi said:


> I am glad he's ok.
> 
> Misted twists with water and sealed with QB AOHC and wheat germ oil. I was too lazy to go the the fridge and get the hemp seed oil, even though hemp seed leaves my ends just a little smoother.
> 
> Uber Random: just saw a preview for the movie Dolphin Tale, I can tell that will be a tear jerker-*a dolphin with no tail? That's like a dog with no back legs with his butt in that little wheelbarrow thing.*


----------



## tiffers (Aug 31, 2011)

Nix08 Used it on your BODY?! Wow. You're brave. You just earned 10 cool points for that. 

I can't imagine ever getting used to this smell.


----------



## melissa-bee (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay, I picked up a bottle of hempseed oil today at the supermarket then I put it down again because I thought I had enough oils at home already, now after seeing this thread I wish I had bought it.

I tried sunflower oil in the past but hated it because it made my hair to oily.
So I'm going to experiment with hempseed oil.
I'm going to use it in place of olive oil and I'll probably add a bit to my deep conditioner.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Aug 31, 2011)

Need some help here...I'm new to the challenge and was originally going to use the Protective Mist Bodifier for my ceramide.  Now I've gotten my hair blow dried and don't want to use that because it will cause it to revert.  Any recommendations for ceramides for naturals who get their hair blowdried.  I know I won't be using wgo


----------



## tiffers (Aug 31, 2011)

godzchildtoo Yes, stay far away from WGO! 

If you want to stay away from water based moisturizers, you can just rub a little bit of a ceramide oil (rice bran, walnut, hempseed, etc) through your hair to preserve your style.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 31, 2011)

godzchildtoo said:


> Need some help here...I'm new to the challenge and was originally going to use the Protective Mist Bodifier for my ceramide.  Now I've gotten my hair blow dried and don't want to use that because it will cause it to revert.  Any recommendations for ceramides for naturals who get their hair blowdried.  I know I won't be using wgo




Hempeed oil


----------



## cutenss (Aug 31, 2011)

...or grapeseed oil. It is very light  My hair adores it


----------



## january noir (Aug 31, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Hempeed oil





cutenss said:


> ...or grapeseed oil. It is very light  My hair adores it



I love them both so far.  I have to say I reach for my grapeseed oil and grapefruit EO mix most of the time.


----------



## tiffers (Aug 31, 2011)

So I oil rinsed with rice bran and... wheat germ oil 

It immediately made my hair soft and easy to detangle, but the stoopid WGO wouldn't freakin' rinse out! 

Now my hair is mega oily and has a faint, sickening WGO scent. 
It won't go away.


----------



## january noir (Aug 31, 2011)

tiffers said:


> So I oil rinsed with rice bran and... wheat germ oil
> 
> It immediately made my hair soft and easy to detangle, but the stoopid WGO wouldn't freakin' rinse out!
> 
> ...



You're doing way too much!  Put the bottles of oil down now! 
You might have to clarify and start again.


----------



## Minty (Aug 31, 2011)

rice bran oil
sunflower seed oil

great for blow outs, just use two drops (literally)


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 31, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @Nix08 Used it on your BODY?! Wow. You're brave. You just earned 10 cool points for that.
> 
> I can't imagine ever getting used to this smell.



haha  Your WGO saga is SOO entertaining!!  I swear I'm just waiting for a WGO dream; well rather a nightmare


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 1, 2011)

Tonight I M&S using Infusium 23 and WGO/EVCO..........


----------



## halee_J (Sep 1, 2011)

tiffers said:


> So I oil rinsed with rice bran and... wheat germ oil
> 
> It immediately made my hair soft and easy to detangle, but the stoopid WGO wouldn't freakin' rinse out!
> 
> ...



tiffers I think the problem may be the WhGO. That stuff is pretty heavy and _*sticky*_. Its like castor oil, but stickier. Not the best for oil rinses, but you've figured that out already. IA with january noir a good clarify should set you straight. Also beware of ODing with ceramide oils, there is such a thing; I went all crazy with rice bran and hemp oil once, doing back to back o/n pre-poos and adding generous amts to my DCs. My hair got super hard and inelastic.


----------



## halee_J (Sep 1, 2011)

Bublin said:


> cutenss I
> 
> Eek....i forgot to do my Hempseed oil rinse last night.  I was focused on doing an acv rinse after my dc but that helped with the tangles.  I can't wait to do both.  The results should be good.



Bublin, come back and let us know how it goes, I have porous hair too. I currently use Roux PC condish, but I'm very interested in this "dunking" in ACV thing. I've been lurking in that thread you started lol


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 1, 2011)

tiffers - I had a problem with WGO and it thickening like a cream, I understand your pain.  Good thing I was using as a pre-poo so it washed out.  Didn't have to clarify. I think it's just the nature of this oil to turn creamy with a liquid.  Had the same thing happen when I mixed in an app bottle w/ avj.  It just thickened, and got creamy, and would not budge from the bottle.

I heavily dilute WGO with lighter oils, or mix with DC to avoid this now.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 1, 2011)

January_noir  Yeah, I think a good shampooing is in my future!

halee_J *gasp* Ceramide overload? Say it ain't so! 

I had no idea WGO would be so damn sticky, this oil is sooo strange!  

Golden75 Wheat germ oil is tripping me out with all of its weirdness.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 1, 2011)

Dc'd with Silk Dreams Shea What, which has WGO...

Cleansed with Silk Dreams Whip My Hair, which also has WGO...

Cowashed with a mix of AOHSR (WGO) & Silk Dreams Destination Hydration (rice bran) & Claudie's Garden Oil (lots of ceramides)...

Moisturized with Claudie's Quinoa Hair Cream (lots of ceramides) and sealed with Claudie's Grandma Louise Pomade (lots of ceramides)...

Massaged Claudie's Elixer into my scalp (lots of ceramides)...

My hair is like this ----------> Weeeeeee! :reddancer:


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been massaging Claudie's Elixir into my scalp nightly for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 1, 2011)

Using Enso's Sweet Agave Nectar & Flaxseed Daily Protective Mist (hemp seed oil) for the first time tonight. Will seal with hemp seed oil.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 2, 2011)

Without shampooing, I did my second DC using hemp seed oil and Kenra MC, and this time followed up with a spritz of water/glycerin for moisture leave-in and sealed with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner (all as usual) but this time mixed it with some hemp seed oil to help seal and give my hair another ceramide boost. Twisted my hair in small twists as a style.


It has been an entire day (12 hours) and my hair still feels moist, albeit a bit greasy. It also has more of a shine than usual, maybe partly due to the greasy oil? But the most important thing is that my hair (twists) are so squishy soft, which is notably different from how my twists normally feel after my routine. I really think hemp seed oil is a staple for me . But more time is needed before I get too happy.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 2, 2011)

halee_J said:


> @Bublin, come back and let us know how it goes, I have porous hair too. I currently use Roux PC condish, but I'm very interested in this "dunking" in ACV thing. I've been lurking in that thread you started lol


 

@halee_J
This morning i did a Hempseed Oil rinse, deep conditioned with Cholesterol and 'dunked' my hair and scalp into very diulted acv and massaged my scalp.......yeah baby, this combo is a keeper. My hair and scalp were very clean but soft and detangled the easiest yet. The acv water was cloudy which means i got rid of the residue that would normally itch my scalp.
Easy detangling for me means that my hair was properly moisturised and my cuticles were closed and smooth.


----------



## godzchildtoo (Sep 2, 2011)

So...I'm officially a daily ceramide user.  Thanks for your feedback to my question about straightened hair.  I went out today and got grapeseed oil!  I saw the big bottle of WGO, but kept it moving.  I also saw the cold-pressed hempseed oil, but went for grapeseed because that was a specific recommendation.  I'm going to start using it daily. I have 2 bottles; 1 bottle from Vitamin Shoppe (4 oz, $5) and one from GNC (16 oz, $10).  After I bought these two, I saw an even bigger bottle in TJ Maxx (33.8 oz, $10!!!).  I left it there because I was trying not to be a pj and I don't even know if I like it.  So thick, moist hair...here I come!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 2, 2011)

tiffers, you can get unstinky WhGO online http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/wheat-germ-bulk.html

When I first started using WhGO the smell didn't really bother me, but I always mixed it with good smelling conditioners and other oils.  I guess the scent was diluted.  Keeping it in the fridge may have helped too.

Now I am working through a bottle of grapeseed oil as my nightly  and post wash sealer.  Really happy I discovered ceramides.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 2, 2011)

LaidBak said:


> tiffers, you can get unstinky WhGO online http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/wheat-germ-bulk.html
> 
> \



 I think that's where I got mine. Mine doesn't smell at all.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 3, 2011)

Infusium 23 and WGO/EVCO tonight.....


----------



## tiffers (Sep 3, 2011)

Cowashed with a mix of AOHSR, Claudie's Avocado, WGO & Garden Oil...

Massaged Elixer into my scalp...

Meh, not much, but today was a busy day.


----------



## january noir (Sep 3, 2011)

I broke my recently-purchased bottle of Nutiva Hemp Oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 3, 2011)

Used hemp seed oil last night on freshly clarified and conditioned hair.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 3, 2011)

january noir - very sorry to hear this. Did it spill and mess up the floor or carpet?


----------



## january noir (Sep 3, 2011)

divachyk said:


> january noir - very sorry to hear this. Did it spill and mess up the floor or carpet?


.
divachyk. I had it on the bottom shelf in the kitchen cabinet, and while putting away some food prep equipment, I knocked it out onto the floor.  It hit the ceramic tiles and the bottom of the bottle broke spilling all the contents out.  The only thing I could do was wipe it all up - none could be salvaged because of the slivers of glass.   

I do have another bottle that requires refrigeration, but I use it for food preparation exclusively.    Thank God it didn't fall onto and ruin a rug or my carpet!


----------



## halee_J (Sep 3, 2011)

january noir said:


> I broke my recently-purchased bottle of Nutiva Hemp Oil.



Nooooooooooooooo!


----------



## tiffers (Sep 3, 2011)

Does anyone know how long wheat germ oil lasts before expiring?

It's not refrigerated.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 3, 2011)

january_noir  I poured out some wheat germ oil in memory of your hemp...


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 4, 2011)

^^^^OMG really tiffers LOL. You just trying to get rid of that smelly goodness....


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 4, 2011)

About to go wash my hair this is what I have in mind....

ApHogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner/ Protein DC mixture/ WGO
French Stabilizer Plus
GVP The Conditioner- Leave In Conditioner (Paul Mitchell)
Infusium 23 Repair & Renew Leave-In Treatment
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship Leave-In Split End Protector
Coconut Oil/ Wheat Germ Oil


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 4, 2011)

3 more days until I pick up my hempseed oil.


----------



## january noir (Sep 4, 2011)

tiffers said:


> january_noir  I poured out some wheat germ oil in memory of your hemp...



tiffers  Thanks baby.  

I went to the store yesterday and got another bottle.  I forgot it was $14.99. which made me sad all over again.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought a bottle of safflower oil yesterday. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## allmundjoi (Sep 5, 2011)

Mixed in a little wheat germ oil to my DC, again I was to lazy to go get the hemp seed oil from the fridge.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 5, 2011)

Mixed wgo into my dc and Garden Oil into my cowash. Massaged Elixer into my scalp.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 5, 2011)

I stood in The Vitamin Shoppe staring at a bottle of WhGO yesterday.  I was so tempted to get it.  (Blaming tiffers for that!) But I've got to kill off these sunflower and grapeseed oils I've got first.  *sigh* I've got to learn to buy smaller bottles so I can rotate oils more frequently.
Oh yeah, and I baggied with Claudie's Elixir last night.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 5, 2011)

Yesterday I oil rinsed with hemp oil, added it to my ayurvedic paste and sealed with it also. Massaged scalp with Claudie's Elixir. I promised my mama a bottle of Claudie's Elixir and why she getting all demanding now. I better give mama her stuff this week .


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 5, 2011)

Checking in ladies....I am continuing to use wheatgerm & safflower oil in my prepoo and sealing with coconut & safflower oil. So far, my hair is responding well albeit the breakage/shedding I am suffering from overprocessed hair has me a tad bit depressed at the moment.


----------



## cutenss (Sep 5, 2011)

Washed with Hemp hydrating shampoo, oiled rinsed wiith CCC (hemp, sunflower, grapeseed, and a touch of coconut oil) DC with both Hemp hydrating and volumizing conditioner, then overnight DC with Silk Elements Mega Moisture.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 6, 2011)

Dc'd with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk & Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner, which has ceramides in it...

Cowashed with AOHSR, Claudie's Avocado & Garden Oil. All contain ceramides...

Moisturized with Claudie's Quinoa Cream mixed with Grandma Louise Pomade. Both contain ceramides...

Massaged Elixer into my scalp...


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have been spraying my braids daily with African Royale BRX Braid & Extentsions Spray and Infusium 23 Repair & Renew Leave-In Treatment and sealing with WGO.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 7, 2011)

DCed with AO GPB for 30 min yesterday. Then sealed with grapeseed oil and hemp oil. My hair is soooo soft right now, and I am trying to get used to the smell (it wasn't as strong after my hair was out for a few hours)!!


----------



## halee_J (Sep 7, 2011)

Still sealing with hemp oil  I must say, now that I'm on my second bottle of Manitoba Harvest, I prefer the Nutiva brand. Its just a wee bit thicker and more emollient. When this is done, it's back to Nutiva 

Oh Bublin, I did the dilued ACV dunk. I had the cloudy water too. I like the idea of getting rid of residue. My hair felt a bit stiff after, but it air-dried really soft.


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 7, 2011)

Ive been sealing and pre-pooing with Safflower Oil


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 7, 2011)

I picked up my hemp oil today. It has the same consistency as water, I've never seen oil like that before.


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 7, 2011)

Bublin said:


> I don't know if you can get this brand anywhere else but i bought this in the UK (Sainsburys).
> 
> It's a whopping great big bottle of Hempseed Oil, 500ml for £4.49. It's Organic and Cold pressed. I purchased the Original.
> 
> ...



My one was £5.99 erplexed


----------



## Kirei (Sep 7, 2011)

I been using ceramides for years!

I use an Apricot Mango Butter from: http://diyhaircareproducts.com which has safflower oil.
I also use Wheat germ oil in my DC.
I also use the Shea Avocado Butter which has Grepeseed oil: http://diyhaircareproducts.com

 I guess I was a part of this challenge and didn't know it!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Sep 7, 2011)

oil rinsed with castor/hemp mix. M&S with Claudie's Isha and Enso Serum


----------



## Minty (Sep 7, 2011)

did a hot oil treatment with rice bran and aloe gel last night.


----------



## tiffers (Sep 8, 2011)

Mixed Garden Oil and I think wheat germ oil into my dc...

Cowashed with a bunch of stuff, including WGO and Garden Oil...

I'm mixing so much stuff into my conditioners, I'm honestly losing track of what I'm using.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 9, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> I have been spraying my braids daily with African Royale BRX Braid & Extentsions Spray and Infusium 23 Repair & Renew Leave-In Treatment and sealing with WGO.


 
Still using this every night.....


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 12, 2011)

I DC'd with AO HSR and then oil rinsed with hemp seed oil yesterday. My hair felt so good. It still does.


----------



## Bublin (Sep 12, 2011)

melissa-bee said:


> My one was £5.99 erplexed


 
melissa-bee - you got Teef'd.

Also i don't think my hair likes to be Oil Rinsed in it. I dunno, my hair has been like straw since i starting using it at every opportunity. I think i'll stick to just using it for taking down braids and in my spritz and see how that goes.


----------



## melissa-bee (Sep 13, 2011)

Bublin said:


> melissa-bee - you got Teef'd.
> 
> Also i don't think my hair likes to be Oil Rinsed in it. I dunno, my hair has been like straw since i starting using it at every opportunity. I think i'll stick to just using it for taking down braids and in my spritz and see how that goes.



I know 
I got it from Sainsbury's as well. I should probably start doing my shopping south London. 
Bublin


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2011)

Used hemp last night.


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 13, 2011)

Used sunflower oil today


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 14, 2011)

WGO used tonight.....


----------



## halee_J (Sep 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Used hemp last night.



divachyk


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey ladies! I'm still here... lol Sealing with hemp seed oil daily, loving my soft hair. Also, add the hemp seed oil to any prepoo I create.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 14, 2011)

Last night I sealed with hot 6 oil and really like it. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Seamonster (Sep 14, 2011)

I oil rinsed with sunflower oil. It is really light but still reminds me of olive oil. I used my eucalyptus spritz


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 15, 2011)

Used hemp seed oil today.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been using my mix of JBCO, hemp seed, and emu oil most days. On wash days, I've been using my mix of hemp, walnut, safflower, and rice bran.


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Last night I sealed with hot 6 oil and really like it. A little goes a long way.


 
I started out with using this....and I will add it back to my collect after I get rid of WGO, which I really like. But I wanna try Hemp so we will see.

OAN: I am STILL using WGO daily on top of my cornrows.....


----------



## Lanea87 (Sep 18, 2011)

WGO/EVCO mixture tonight.....


----------



## divachyk (Sep 18, 2011)

Hemped it up last night and tonight.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 19, 2011)

Poo'd and DCed (with AO HSR and AO WCR). After my leave-in, I sealed with grapeseed and a little hemp oil. I have been having issues with the hemp every other time I used it (the smell was too strong for me). This time, I squirted it in a little bowl and used little dabs on the ends of the sections as I braided and twisted. Hopefully this will give me good results!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 19, 2011)

^^I bought some hemp balm a while back, for dry skin. The smell was horrible.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 19, 2011)

So I pretty much fell of all of my challenges since I was in kinky twists.  They were self installed for the first time so I was nervous about doing too much. But I am getting back on my grind, since I am in the process of installing a new set.

Last night I used Claudie's Isha cream, and Claudie's braid spray.  Both contain ceramides.

Going to purchase an oil mister for my SD Nourish oil this way I can apply evenly while in my kinky twists.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 19, 2011)

hay ladies, I steamed my hair then sealed with vatika oil mixed with sunflower oil ... my hair liked


----------



## SimJam (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi ladies, I think my hemp seed oil went rancid ... I mean it always had a "raw egg" smell but its like overpowering now.

Im thinking I'll just add an essential oil to it to try mask the smell


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 20, 2011)

Purchased organic sunflower oil today at the co-op. I may use it tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 20, 2011)

Bout to dc with sd vanilla moisture dream then add some destination hydration on top before rinsing. Will use sd leave in & pre to seal. All contain ceremides


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Sep 20, 2011)

It's been awhile since I've posted. I'm still M&S with Claudie's  isha cream & Enso marshmallow serum


----------



## SimJam (Sep 20, 2011)

just moisturized with my herbal rinse and sealed with sunflower oil


----------



## halee_J (Sep 21, 2011)

SimJam said:


> Hi ladies, I think my hemp seed oil went rancid ... I mean it always had a "raw egg" smell but its like overpowering now.
> 
> Im thinking I'll just add an essential oil to it to try mask the smell



SimJam I think it may really be rancid, I've never experienced a raw egg smell from hemp oil, it normally has that mild nutty scent.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 21, 2011)

halee_J yup I think it is, I only just realized it said to keep refigerated


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Sep 21, 2011)

oil rinsed this morning with my hemp/castor mix.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 21, 2011)

Going to co wash later and seal with Gleau (which has WGO).


----------



## Anaya-Amani (Sep 21, 2011)

I restocked my joico k-pak poo, conditioner & leave-in spray! I love how healthy my hair is at this point but I really need a good trim/cut! No scissors have touched my hair since April 15th. 


"...Forgetting what is behind and looking forward to what is ahead,..."
Philippians 3:13


----------



## SimJam (Sep 21, 2011)

I got some walnut oil today.  moisturized my twists and sealed with walnut oil I like it.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Sep 22, 2011)

Thought this would help if it wasn't already posted

http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2010/08/ceramides-patching-up-damaged-hair.html 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## greenandchic (Sep 27, 2011)

Got some walnut oil yesterday and mixed it with my olive oil. I think I like it!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 27, 2011)

I have reconnected with hemp over the past month and loving it.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 27, 2011)

so I made a blend of walnut and apricot oil (even though apricot isnt a ceramide - bite me) and I lerrrrve it !!!

seals effectively without weighing down my hair or making it feel gunky


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 27, 2011)

SimJam hey girlie! where did ya get your walnut oil?


----------



## SimJam (Sep 28, 2011)

bajandoc86 at the health food store in Orchid Village Plaza (in liguanea) - Natural health I think its called.

thats where I get my oils, aloevera juice and herbs (nettle, marshmallow, burdock root etc) 

sometimes I go to the one in Liquanea Lane Plaza called Healthy Natural, bt I prefer Natural Health and the owner is rlly nice and helpful


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 28, 2011)

SimJam thanks hun!


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 4, 2011)

Made an oil mix with walnut, jojoba and extra virgin olive oils and sealed my hair with it.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey, I remember this thread!  *reaches for grapeseed oil* gonna seal up with some ceramide oil right now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 5, 2011)

I haven't posted in awhile but I'm still using my various mixes to seal, oil rinse,prepoo and add to my DC's


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 5, 2011)

I have been using Silicon Mix Conditioner for the last week


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 6, 2011)

Used SD waterfalls & SD nourish


----------



## cinnespice (Oct 6, 2011)

Still deep conditioning with hemp seed and sealing and oil rinsing with grape seed oil. My hair is thicker but much easier to manage now.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have been using Silk Dreams Nourish oil and I love it. My hair has been feeling so good. 
It has  Persea americana(Avocado) Oil, Carthamus tinctorius (Safflower) Oil, Prunus armeniaca (Apricot) Kernel Oil, Simmondsia chinensis(Jojoba) Oil, Limnanthes alba (Meadowfoam) Seed Oil,Oryza sativa(Rice Bran) Oil,Triticum vulgare(Wheat Germ) Oil


----------



## choctaw (Oct 6, 2011)

I am refilling my applicator bottles with sunflower oil and sometime blending with 30 ml of an ayurvedic oil (kesavardhini, maka, mahanarayan. The sunflower oil works well for oil rinses, sealing, henna pastes and oil pulling ... and the price is right


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 6, 2011)

I finished up my hemp oil awhile back. Wheatgerm oil has been working out for me. I wonder why people don't use ceramides in place of products that have cone's in them. They seem to essentially do the same except, ceramides don't block moisture and have many more benefits.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 6, 2011)

Still on my ceramide game. 

Dc'd with a mix of:
Claudie's Deep Conditioner (ceramides)
Claudie's Avocado Conditioner
Claudie's Normalizing Conditioner (ceramides)
Claudie's Garden Oil (ceramides)

Cowashed with:
Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk
Silk Dreams Destination Hydration (ceramides)
Silk Dreams Nourish (ceramides)

Moisturized with:
Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner
Hemp oil (ceramides, duh  )
Wheat germ oil (ceramides, duh  )

Woot-woot!


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 7, 2011)

Sealed my hair tonight with my mixture of walnut oil, jojoba oil and olive oil (scented with black coconut and vanilla absolute)


----------



## tiffers (Oct 7, 2011)

Dc'd with:
Vanilla Silk
Nourish Oil (ceramides)

Cowashed with:
Destination Hydration (ceramides)
Garden Oil (ceramides)
Hemp oil (ceramides  )

Moisturized with:
Claudie's Isha Cream (ceramides)
Shea butter


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 8, 2011)

tiffers -Do you DC your hair daily or every other day?


----------



## tiffers (Oct 8, 2011)

greenandchic Every day... and my hair is still super dry and crispy. 

It's to the point where I WANT my hair to be overmoisturized. That's my goal in life right now.


----------



## lushcoils (Oct 8, 2011)

^^
You think your hair could be dry from doing too much to it on a regular basis? Sometimes, when I try doing too much to my hair (cowashing, baggying, dc, extra moisture and sealing with the same day), it acts up.


----------



## tiffers (Oct 8, 2011)

lushcoils Definitely not. On the days when I just leave it alone, I could start a wildfire.  Dc'ing really helps a lot.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 8, 2011)

tiffers said:


> lushcoils Definitely not. On the days when I just leave it alone, I could start a wildfire.  Dc'ing really helps a lot.



So I assume daily moisturizing doesn't help either? I have to use a liquid leave-in, cream leave-in and seal daily.  If I don't...you know what could happen.        

I do cowash 2x a week on average (this week I've been only able to do it once), but the daily moisturizing/sealing still stands.


----------



## lushcoils (Oct 8, 2011)

My hair used to be the same way. 

Now that I PS daily and I've changed to mostly natural products that have moisturizing protein in them, it's not so likely to start a fire anymore.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 8, 2011)

lushcoils - What brands or products do you use?  You're right, PSing _does _help a great deal!


----------



## tiffers (Oct 8, 2011)

greenandchic Pffft. My hair laughs at moisturizing and sealing!  I've tried to moisturize and heavy seal and... my hair threw a fit. erplexed

lushcoils Unfortunately, my little fro can't do anything other than just sit there. So no PS'ing for me.  I also use natural and organic products, definitely no cones.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 8, 2011)

made a version of kimmaytubes leave in with darcys pumpkin condish and walnut/apricot oil  twisted my ahir with it and my twists are sooooo yummy.

Im so loving this walnut oil!!!!


----------



## empressri (Oct 8, 2011)

tiffers what products are you using? Maybe you need heavy duty stuff. When my hair gets dry like that I use qhemet's amla and olive heavy cream mixed with the olive and honey hydrating balm, and if you REALLY want to be fancy you can throw one of your favorite oils on top.

If your hair is still dry after that...girl we need to do something!


----------



## tiffers (Oct 8, 2011)

empressri LOL! We definitely need to do something, because this is crazy!

I mainly use Claudie, Silk Dreams, Shea Moisture and Aubrey Organics. Claudie's Isha is my main moisturizer and I seal with Claudie's Pomade, castor oil, shea butter and things like that. I always use something heavy.

My hair will feel okay while damp, but once it fully dries, it's crispy. Like, if I were to play with my hair, it would sound like someone walking through dry grass. No lie. 

I've been wanting to try some of those yummy sounding Qhemet moisturizers but can't right now due to low funds.


----------



## empressri (Oct 9, 2011)

tiffers said:


> empressri LOL! We definitely need to do something, because this is crazy!
> 
> I mainly use Claudie, Silk Dreams, Shea Moisture and Aubrey Organics. Claudie's Isha is my main moisturizer and I seal with Claudie's Pomade, castor oil, shea butter and things like that. I always use something heavy.
> 
> ...



awww dang. im going to keep an eye out on some swaps or SOMETHING for ya! i really think your hair would thrive with the qhemet.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have been MIA because of nursing school, man Icant wait until Christmas break so I can get back on LHCF. I have been slacking big time but I have been back on for the last 2 days LOL. I have had the same cornrolls in my head for like a month and its only 6 on them. You cant even tell that they are braids anymore.

I have still been using my WGO/EVCO....


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2011)

I have some wheat germ that has been collecting dust. I've had recent luck with applying it to my hair prior to washing/cowashing. My hair has done really well with that. It kind of falls into the oil rinsing category but it works. I will not be purchasing wheat germ again but at least I've now found a means to using it up. ETA: It keeps the tangles down nicely. 

@tiffers - I think you mentioned you hate the smell of wheat germ. Have you tried oil rinsing with it as a means of using it up?

@ZebraPrintLover - good luck on school and hang in there. It will payoff in the end.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 10, 2011)

Last night sealed my freshly cowashed hair with my walnut, jojoba and olive oil blend.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been testing out ceramide oils and have narrowed it down to the following keepers: hemp seed oil and sunflower oil

Blends:
gleau oil 
Enso's moss & marshmallow softening serum
Hairveda's avosoya oil (skin only)

Butters:
hemp seed butter


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 10, 2011)

Did a wash session with WGO and seal with it also at the end.


----------



## ladysaraii (Oct 11, 2011)

Prepooed with walnut and hemp oil blend

It went well and I went with a new bottle of hemp oil which I think made a big difference.  I think my old bottle was randcis b/c I would smell it even after it was rinsed out


----------



## tiffers (Oct 11, 2011)

divachyk I tried oil rinsing with wheat germ oil and it didn't go so well.  The stuff felt awesome when I was applying it. My hair was all soft and detangling like a breeze... but then it wouldn't wash off and kept getting more and more sticky/gummy. erplexed

Now I only use it when mixed with other oils. Man, that oil is so strange.


----------



## princesslocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Ladies...I'm back after a involuntary hiatus...I'm ready to get back in the game 

I will be mixing the Ceramides oil in my DC weekly.

Last Thursday:

DC w/ AO HSR & WC mixed with Hempseed, Avocado and EVOO


----------



## halee_J (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi ZebraPrintLover hope nursing school is going well 

Heya princesslocks welcome back lady


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 11, 2011)

tiffers said:


> divachyk I tried oil rinsing with wheat germ oil and it didn't go so well.  The stuff felt awesome when I was applying it. My hair was all soft and detangling like a breeze... but then it wouldn't wash off and kept getting more and more sticky/gummy. erplexed
> 
> Now I only use it when mixed with other oils. Man, that oil is so strange.



I know what you mean. That's when I learned the value of mixing/blending oils.


----------



## winona (Oct 11, 2011)

Still using my oil blends at least every other day.  I can't wait until Thanksgiving because Nursing school is killing me and I am only in the 1st semester:/ Good thing is my hair is being left alone because I am too busy to do anything to it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes to carrots pampering conditioner has wheat germ oil! I just purchased it ill be trying it next weekend 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using SPH-M820-BST


----------



## divachyk (Oct 11, 2011)

greenandchic and tiffers - I won't repurchase wheat germ as I have no use for it on the regular. I'm only oil rinsing with it until I use it up. I use two quarter size amounts for my entire head. Not sure if the oil amount plays a part.


----------



## Jewell (Oct 11, 2011)

winona said:


> Still using my oil blends at least every other day. I can't wait until Thanksgiving because Nursing school is killing me and I am only in the 1st semester:/ Good thing is my hair is being left alone because I am too busy to do anything to it.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## princesslocks (Oct 11, 2011)

Heya @princesslocks welcome back lady [/QUOTE]

halee_J Thanks, I'm happy to be back


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been using SD Nourish oil for sealing, still. Has a few ceramides in there. I love it! I've also been adding my ceramide mix to my prepoo or my DC.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 11, 2011)

Brownie518 said:


> I've been using SD Nourish oil for sealing, still. Has a few ceramides in there. I love it! I've also been adding my ceramide mix to my prepoo or my DC.


Brownie518 - I'm pretty much exclusive to SDH Nourish for sealing. I use other oils for my scalp/ng but Nourish has the sealing game on lock.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 12, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Hi @ZebraPrintLover hope nursing school is going well


 
Its going well, almost done.



winona said:


> Still using my oil blends at least every other day. I can't wait until Thanksgiving because Nursing school is killing me and I am only in the 1st semester:/ Good thing is my hair is being left alone because I am too busy to do anything to it.


 
Girl just wait until you get to 4th semester your going to be so tired of school its crazy LOL, I cant even get on LHCF that much and it sucks.


Anywho I used WGO tonight


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 13, 2011)

I used WGO/EVCO tonight......


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 15, 2011)

Where in the heck are yall at?

I used WGO/EVCO tonight......


----------



## allmundjoi (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey! I am still in! Sealing ends nightly with mix of wheat germ oil and castor. Also using my beloved hemp seed oil. May do a hot oil tx with all 3 oils today.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sealing with SSI's Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer this morning. It has wheat germ and hemp seed oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 15, 2011)

I just sealed with SD Nourish again. Smells good!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 15, 2011)

I've been lurking in this thread and I noticed a lot of you use hemp oil. So, I finally tried it last night. Thanks ladies b/c I'm in luv!!! My hair feels so good. I mixed it with a smidge of EVOO and AOHR then sat under the steamer and the result were drastically different than usual. It's a keeper


----------



## youwillrise (Oct 15, 2011)

i'm not part of this challenge, but ive been using ceramides.  sunflower & rice bran.  i put some sunflower oil in this conditioner i have on my head right now.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 16, 2011)

Sealed with grapeseed oil last night.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 17, 2011)

I haven't been using my ceramide oils as much lately, just my leave ins with ceramides here and there. 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## halee_J (Oct 17, 2011)

Glad you like the hemp oil Ms. Tiki that stuff is awesome


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 17, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @divachyk I tried oil rinsing with wheat germ oil and it didn't go so well.  The stuff felt awesome when I was applying it. My hair was all soft and detangling like a breeze... but then it wouldn't wash off and kept getting more and more sticky/gummy. erplexed
> 
> Now I only use it when mixed with other oils. Man, that oil is so strange.


 
@tiffers - I have the same problem w/ WGO - except for me it turns creamy in my hair when rinsing so it's a pain. I only use it mixed in DC's and other oils also.

In ceramides news - Used my condish concocation last nite which contains a ceramide Oyin HH, KBB Mask, WGO, and other oils.  I can't wait to try and use this concoction on my hair when I take out my kinky twists.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2011)

Today I used MoroccanOil Glimmer Shine Spray - love this stuff. Has wheat germ in it.


----------



## Embyra (Oct 17, 2011)

When i was using WGO it made my hair soooo much smoother than it normally would be and this was before me going CG so i think its time to bring it on back


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 17, 2011)

Moisturized with liquid leave in and sealed with grapeseed oil


----------



## tiffers (Oct 17, 2011)

I love adding hemp oil to conditioners. It's like instant softness in a bottle.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 18, 2011)

Still using my walnut, olive, jojoba oil (with vanilla) oil blend.  Still loving it!

divachyk   - Does that oil have 'cones in it?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 18, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Still using my walnut, olive, jojoba oil (with vanilla) oil blend.  Still loving it!
> 
> @divachyk   - Does that oil have 'cones in it?



Yes - http://www.amazon.com/MOROCCANOIL-Gold-Glimmer-Shine-3-4oz/dp/B001QYBURQ

@greenandchic - I'm very hesitant to use cones if that's why you're inquiring however, this spray is used for a quick spritz to the hair. One, at the most, two sprays and that's it. Typically one quick hit (spritz) is sufficient. Think of it as modern day oil sheen. It's not used as a moisturizer or sealer but a spray for high shine. Because I use such a little amount - a little goes a long way - it doesn't block moisture or cause issues in the since that typical cones are known to do. I don't use it daily. I use it only when I want to look extra blingy.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Yes - http://www.amazon.com/MOROCCANOIL-Gold-Glimmer-Shine-3-4oz/dp/B001QYBURQ
> 
> @greenandchic - I'm very hesitant to use cones if that's why you're inquiring however, *this spray is used for a quick spritz to the hair. One, at the most, two sprays and that's it. *Typically one quick hit (spritz) is sufficient. Think of it as modern day oil sheen. It's not used as a moisturizer or sealer but a spray for high shine. Because I use such a little amount - a little goes a long way - it doesn't block moisture or cause issues in the since that typical cones are known to do. I don't use it daily. I use it only when I want to look extra blingy.



That makes sense. I may try this when I flat iron my hair in the near future.  Thanks!


----------



## halee_J (Oct 19, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I love adding hemp oil to conditioners. *It's like instant softness in a bottle.*



 sure is. Still using hemp oil, mixed with castor, about 2:1 ratio.


----------



## n_vizion (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm using wheat germ oil in my Gleau oil blend.  Also mixed in eucalyptus oil in my coconut oil and use it during my scalp massages.  I'm hopping that stimulates natural ceramide production in my new growth.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Oct 19, 2011)

Haven't posted in a long time...still using my L'oreal Overnight - I have been using it for over a year and I love it!


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 23, 2011)

^^i have that stuff too.  I forgot it was in my stash.

Oil rinsed with grapeseed oil, then sealed with it before blowdrying.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 23, 2011)

Ladies, I was wondering if any of you mixed wheat germ, hemp oil, grapeseed oil, castor oil, and jojoba together. If you have, how did it turn out and how much of each did you use?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Oct 23, 2011)

i know it's too late to join the challenge but i'm going to start using some of the oils mentioned in the first thread once or twice a week to dc and seal with when doing my twist outs.


----------



## princesslocks (Oct 25, 2011)

DC yesterday mixing

AOWC, avocado, hempseed, and wheat germ oil


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 25, 2011)

Used WGO this morning, and will use it again tonight once I get home.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Oct 25, 2011)

I used my AntiSnap the other day, and will add a little Grapeseed Oil to my hair tonight. Coconut Oil seems to be my favorite in the winter. 

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 25, 2011)

tiffers said:


> I love adding hemp oil to conditioners. It's like instant softness in a bottle.



tiffers - It sure is!!  I'm about to add my hemp-based ceramide mix to my hair to prepare for washing later. Now you got me wanting to add it to my DC.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 26, 2011)

Used nourish oil last night.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 26, 2011)

Used WGO/EVCO this morning, and will use it again tonight.


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 26, 2011)

Applied my trusty grapeseed oil before bed.


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 26, 2011)

Steamed with Nourish oil. It has rice bran and wheat germ oil in it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 26, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Used WGO/EVCO this morning, and will use it again tonight.


 
 I only used WGO tonight, not my mixture.


----------



## Meritamen (Oct 27, 2011)

Used my oil mix again (coconut, sesame, rice bran, and vitamin E oil). I had started using the Giovanni leave-in condition but it's a no go for me. Leave-ins either do nothing for me or leave my hair feeling dry and crispy and this made my hair feel like the latter. *_sigh_* My hair does feel much better now that is freshly moisturized with some water and sealed with oil. Much, much better.


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 28, 2011)

I am DCing with a mix of protein and moisture and topped with my WGO....about to wash it out soon. I just relaxed and its been about and hour and I got plans tonight.


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 28, 2011)

Last night sealed my hair with my castor & walnut oil mix.  Today used Oyin Burnt Sugar (with hemp seed oil) to smooth back my edges.


----------



## Golden75 (Oct 28, 2011)

Used Oyin HH as a rinse out - left on for about 5 or so minutes.  I forget how amazing this stuff is.  Need to add to my BF list!


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 29, 2011)

Last night and this morning (for some strange reason I woke up at 5am) I used WGO/EVCO mixture. My EVCO is getting solid in the mixture


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 30, 2011)

ZebraPrintLover said:


> Last night and this morning (for some strange reason I woke up at 5am) I used WGO/EVCO mixture. My EVCO is getting solid in the mixture


 
Used this mixture again last night. I will just run it under hot water until it gets too cold outside, then I will just switch to the WGO itself.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well I only used WGO tonight, its to much trying to run (WGO/EVCO) under water and stuff. When I am ready to get M&S I am ready to M&S.....Geesh!


----------



## Lita (Nov 1, 2011)

Spritz with water,enso hair milk to moisturize,sealed with Rice-bran oil...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 1, 2011)

Sealed my hair with oil mix containing hempseed and grapeseed oil.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 1, 2011)

Last night after washing, treatment, condition, etc, I applied my new mix:

Walnut oil
Castor oil
Extra virgin olive oil
Melted shea butter (double boiler)
Vanilla EO


----------



## princesslocks (Nov 1, 2011)

Washed and DC last Friday w/ AOHSR 

Hempseed oil, Olive Oil and Avocado Oil.  AOHSR has become my staple.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 5, 2011)

DCing overnight with Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner, Protein DC mixture, and *WGO*.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 5, 2011)

I soaked my hair in my ceramide mix before washing the other day and then I did a rinse with some grapeseed. I'm trying to also seal with my ceramide mix a few times a week. I had been using it inconsistently lately and now that I'm back on it, my hair is loving it.


----------



## Lita (Nov 5, 2011)

Did an oil soak with poppie-seed & peppermint oil mix...washed/Dc/applied enso hair milk on the length,Brahmi pomade on scalp,sealed with Soy bean oil....

Scalp is nice & fresh,hair is soft & silky....

*Enso hair milk-has rice-bran oil & hemp-seed....

*Brahmi pomade- has sesame seed oil...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 6, 2011)

M&S with HE LTR LI and *WGO/Sunflower* and using the baggy method on my ponytail.

I also washed today too after DCing overnight and my green CON has *Sunflower* oil in it that I mixed.


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 6, 2011)

Used a *WGO*/EVCO this morning.....


----------



## Aireen (Nov 6, 2011)

UPDATE: Still using ceramides. I know I hardly update but they'll always be in my regimen since I LOVE ORS Hair Mayo. I don't think I'll be adding oils to conditioners since I'm super hair lazy right now.


----------



## Lita (Nov 6, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with Brahmi pomade/Moisturize with KBB-sweet ambrosia milk/Sealed with Rice bran oil...

KBB-has Wheat Germ oil

Brahmi-has sesame seed oil



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 7, 2011)

Last night after oil rinsing with coconut oil and cowashing with Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine conditioner, I oiled my hair with my ceramide oil mixture:

*Walnut oil*
Castor oil
Olive oil
Shea butter (I melted it before adding it to my bottle while mixing it - its like a thick oil balm.  The consistency of CD Hair Balm).

This morning I had to seal my ends with my Uncle Harry's Herbal Coconut Oil - *Hemp seed oil* is the second ingredient.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 10, 2011)

Still faithfully using grapeseed oil in my conditioner.  I use oil mixes that have ceramide oils as well.


----------



## Lita (Nov 10, 2011)

Oiled scalp with brahmi pomade,kbb hair milk,sealed with rice bran oil..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## candy626 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sally's Jojoba Flat Iron cream also has ceramides in it. Could be why it seemed to give my a hair a "repaired" feeling after using it.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 13, 2011)

been using sunflower and rice bran oils.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been using my L'oreal Overnight consistently for a year - if nothing else it has definitely strengthened my hair - it is just so easy to use  - Love it!

I wear my hair out too much to deal with the oils - this penetrates fast and there is no residue...


----------



## Lita (Nov 13, 2011)

Oiled my scalp with brahmi pomade,kbb to moisturize,sealed with walnut oil....

Hair is nice/soft & getting a little thicker....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm using wheat germ, rice bran and sunflower oils


----------



## Relentless (Nov 13, 2011)

Yesterday, I washed my hair and used Redkin Anti Snap leave in and Lacio Lacio leave in. My hair felt so soft and still does.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't posted here in a long time *shame* I have been diligently adding hempseed oil to my DCs and oiling the length of my hair with a oil mix - of which the main component is hempseed oil and grapeseed oil.


----------



## summerskiss88 (Nov 13, 2011)

greenandchic said:


> Last night after oil rinsing with coconut oil and cowashing with Garnier Fructis Sleek & Shine conditioner, I oiled my hair with my ceramide oil mixture:
> 
> *Walnut oil*
> Castor oil
> ...



*Wowww your hair looks so shiny and soft : )
*inspired* by all these lovely pics...
wish I had known about this challenge...I didn't even know about ceramides until 5 minutes ago! 
doing research and will probably pick up a product or two after work tomorrow *


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know when the last time I posted was , but I've been faithfully using ceramide oils.  I have a mix that I use to add to my DCs, and a separate butter mix that I seal with.  Both mixes contain wheat germ and walnut oil, my DC mix also contains rice bran and sesame oil, and the butter mix contains hemp seed butter .


----------



## tiffers (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been so fail at keeping up with this challenge. 

I made a bootleg spray  and have been using it three or more times a day for a while now: faucet water, glycerin & hemp oil. I basically just spray my hair down whenever I remember.

Just the other day, I added Garden Oil to up the yummy factor and make the spray smell good.

My hair is loving the multiple boosts of ceramides throughout the day.


----------



## Lita (Nov 14, 2011)

Moisturize with enso hair milk,Sealed with Rice bran & Sun-flower seed oil...

*Oiled my scalp with evco...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lanea87 (Nov 15, 2011)

M&S with HS 14 in 1 and *WGO/Sunflower *and using the baggy method on my ponytail.


----------



## princesslocks (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been MIA for a little while. I've been super busy but I've been DC'ing with my beloved Hemp Seed Oil. I've also been using my Silicon Mix occasionally.


----------



## Love Always (Nov 23, 2011)

I want to finally start incorporating ceramides into my regimen but I don't want a coated heavy feel to my hair after I wash. I plan on using Hemp and Grape seed oil but not together. Can anyone tell me what oils you're using that isn't leaving a heavy coated feel? I'm also worried that the oils will be hard to wash out.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 23, 2011)

Love Always said:


> I want to finally start incorporating ceramides into my regimen but I don't want a coated heavy feel to my hair after I wash. I plan on using Hemp and Grape seed oil but not together. Can anyone tell me what oils you're using that isn't leaving a heavy coated feel? I'm also worried that the oils will be hard to wash out.




Ive used hemp and grapeseed together and it was great.

Honestly I dont have much trouble washing them out unless I use waaay to much and trust me I'm not light handed.  Just give it a try and shampoo twice if you need to


----------



## divachyk (Nov 24, 2011)

Been enjoying hemp seed butter


----------



## regina07 (Nov 26, 2011)

princesslocks - love the shine and thickness of your hair in avi!  Just gorgeous.


----------



## Lita (Nov 26, 2011)

Put a little Camille Rose (hair serum) on my scalp,S.M Curl Butter on length & Sealed with Rice-bran oil...

Camille Rose (serum) Ingredients -remblica officinals,bringaraj herbs,brahmi,biotin,msm,jojoba,coconut,SESAME-SEED OIL,olive.distilled water,rosemary & lavender...

*I like products that contain sesame seed oil..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## princesslocks (Nov 27, 2011)

regina07 said:


> @princesslocks - love the shine and thickness of your hair in avi! Just gorgeous.


 
regina07 Thanks for the compliment 

Your hair is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 27, 2011)

Prepooed with neem for the scalp, walnut for the hair.  did an oil rinse with grapeseed/sunflower


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 28, 2011)

Applied L'Oreal Everstrong to my ends tonight before bed.


----------



## Shay72 (Nov 28, 2011)

Been sealing and/or steaming with Jenesis Hair Glosser for a few weeks now. It has sunflower oil in it.


----------



## melissa-bee (Nov 29, 2011)

My hair is finally start to see the some effects of ceramides. I'm on my second bottle of hemp seed oil and I love it. My hair just feels a lot smoother these days.


----------



## greenandchic (Nov 29, 2011)

Still using my homemade liquid balm:

walnut oil
olive oil
castor oil
shea butter (melted before I added it to the oils)


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 1, 2011)

Steamed with Jenesis Hair Glosser last night. It has sunflower oil in it.


----------



## AJellyCake (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi, everyone.

I'm still using grapeseed oil to seal each time I M&S. I really like it. My twistouts are always super soft. I think it might not be heavy enough though. Maybe I will try rice bran oil? Or something else.... (I don't like the smell of hemp or WGO, so I use those to pre-poo).

I'm intrigued by some of the other threads I have read where people discuss using grapeseed oil as a heat protectant....


----------



## MsDes (Dec 10, 2011)

Hot 6 Oil contains ceramides. I am currently using it as a sealant.


----------



## CurlsBazillion (Dec 10, 2011)

I haven't posted here in awhile, shame on me, but I still use oils containing ceramides faithfully.  I ran out of my beloved wheat germ oil and my ends are suffering, it will be replaced as soon as I can make the drive 70 miles out of town.  Right now I oil rinse and seal with grapeseed oil.  I also layer grapeseed oil over my DC.  I use to love oil rinsing with sunflower oil but grapeseed is much much better.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been sealing with Silk Dreams Nourish usually every other day or so. I've also been using PRE for my prepoo and/or adding my ceramide mix to my DCs. It's been working out great.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 10, 2011)

DayDreamist said:


> I haven't posted here in awhile, shame on me, but I still use oils containing ceramides faithfully.  I ran out of my beloved wheat germ oil and my ends are suffering, it will be replaced as soon as I can make the drive 70 miles out of town.  Right now I oil rinse and seal with grapeseed oil.  I also layer grapeseed oil over my DC. * I use to love oil rinsing with sunflower oil but grapeseed is much much better.*



 I agree!


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2011)

Spritz with water,Applied Koils by Nature Moisturizing Shealoe leave-in,put a little Koils by Nature (Heavenly Delight Hair Butter) on ends,Sealed with Rice bran oil....

*Koils by Nature products contains (Grapeseed oil)     

My hair & scalp is really loving the moisture & I like the shine it gives..  


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 22, 2011)

Bought a big bottle of Wheat Germ Oil, started mixing it into my DCs again.  Oh the smell!!  I forgot how strong it was.  Added a bit of sunflower oil to my liquid leave in spray bottle.


----------



## Lita (Dec 22, 2011)

Damp my hair with warm water,DM cream,sealed with Rice bran..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 23, 2011)

Sprtized my hair with a water, grapseed, and sunflower oil mix before I blew it dry.  Its quite bouncy and soft now.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 23, 2011)

Made a new hair spritz, which contains wheat germ and walnut oil.  Hair loves it, scent is a little stronger than I'd prefer .


----------



## halee_J (Dec 24, 2011)

Still here with my castor and hemp mix. Not terribly exciting, but I've been really trying to pare down my reggie even more and this combo has been working for me. I'm at the point where I just spritz with water, seal with the mix and I'm good


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 28, 2011)

Prepooing with Wheat Germ Oil.  I overdid it a bit and now its running down my face.  Yuck!


----------



## princesslocks (Dec 28, 2011)

Henna treatment and DC with AOHSR AVCO, EVOO, Hemp Seed Oil, JBCO


----------



## Love Always (Dec 28, 2011)

I did a pre poo with Hemp/Grapeseed oil on Saturday evening and washed it on Sunday and it did nothing for my hair erplexed. My hair is super dry and I need some more oil recommendations, I did BC last Friday so I really need to up my moisture game.


----------



## Lita (Dec 28, 2011)

Just Moisturized & Sealed with TLC Naturals...Hibiscus (leave-in) & Baoba oil..

*Contains-Wheat Germ & Sun Flower seed oil...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 28, 2011)

Spritzed with my water/grapeseed/sunflower mix before blowdrying.  My hair is always so soft and shiny after I use it.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been using wheat germ oil in my custom leave-in mix lately.


----------



## gvin89 (Dec 29, 2011)

Will there be a ceramides 2012 challenge?


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 29, 2011)

LOVE_always

its sounds like you need to do a mix of light and heavy oils. in addition to the grapeseed/hemp consider mixing in evoo and/castor.


----------



## Love Always (Dec 29, 2011)

southerncitygirl, thanks for the recommendation. I was thinking that the oils that I used was too light.


----------



## Lita (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes,I hope we have a 2012 challenge....Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Dec 30, 2011)

I actually did well on this challenge. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes, please do another challenge for the New Year.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 30, 2011)

Glad you ladies enjoyed the challenge this year  2012 challenge coming up 

LaidBak, your hair is looking nice! Love the new avi


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 30, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Glad you ladies enjoyed the challenge this year  2012 challenge coming up
> 
> LaidBak, your hair is looking nice! Love the new avi



Thanks halee_J!  But I can't front, that's an old picture.  I am using my old pics to keep me motivated as I recover from a setback.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been using Claudie's Tiffani Ceramdie pomade (excellent!), as well as Nourish oil, Claudie's Frappe (has some ceramides in there), and HTN Growth Oil. I have quite a few products that contain ceramides so I am more than ready for the 2012 challenge!!


----------



## halee_J (Jan 1, 2012)

I just wanted to say thank you ladies for sticking with this challenge for the year. I'm happy that many of you have reaped the benefits of incorporating ceramide oils into your reggie.

Happy New Year to all of you, may 2012 bring you good health and happiness 

The 2012 challenge is up and running, hope to see you ladies over there.


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2012)

This challenge has done well for me...joining the next....Happy Hair Growing!


----------

